# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  ذكريات المشي في الاربعين الحسيني عليه السلام

## سيد جلال الحسيني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله رب العالمين
اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم 
والعن اعدائهم 
اننا كنا نذهب مشيا على اقدامنا من النجف الاشرف الى كربلاء المقدسة ومن الحرم الى الحرم 90 كيلومتر كما يقال .
وعشنا المشي في حكومة البعث اللئيم وفي ما بعده ولذلك يمكن ان اقيس المشي في كل عهد مع العهد الاخر والتغيرات التي حصلت .
والان انقل لكم من البداية وحتى اخر لحظة الرجوع في سفرتي لاربعين هذا العام .
هناك طريقة للذهاب وحدثت جديدا والحمد لله تعالى وهي عن طريق الطائرة من طهران الى النجف الاشرف او من طهران الى بغداد .
والطريقة الثانية هي مع البصات الكبيرة وهي تعادل حدود 12 دلار من قم الى الحدود مهران ومن ثم من مهران الى النجف الاشرف مع ما يسموه في العراق بالكيه وتحمل 11 راكب .
وبمبلغ 15000 دينار .
والطريقة الثالثة بواسطة التكسي وهو يحمل اربعة نفرات .
ولما جئت ليلا لاركب معه وجدت هناك راكبان معي خلف ؛ قد دفعوا اجرة 3 نفرات ليجلسوا بسعه 
مشت بنا السيارة فسئلني الراكبان خلف وهما عراقيين .
هل انت عراقي ؟
قلت نعم متولد في النجف الاشرف .
وتجاذبنا الحديث فقال احدهم وكان يبدوا معجبا باحدايثي ؟
ولماذا تاتي الى العراق؟
قلت له:
لامشي من النجف لكربلاء مواساتا لزينب بنت امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وامامي زين العابدين عليهالسلام .
فقال:
عجيب ان قضية الامام الحسين عليه السلام من القضايا التي تجذب الانسان بارادة ربانيه 
فقلت له :
ان لي اخا دكتوراء فوق تخصص في الاسنان يعيش في السويد.
وهناك حسينية للشيعة وهو من احد المسؤلين هناك . يقول كنا نلطم على عادتنا واذا برجل سويدي دخل ورئانا ونحن نلطم فادهش من المنظر .
وبقي لنهاية المراسم ثم سال الحضور من هو المسؤل هنا ؟
قيل له فلان ولما اجتمعنا يقول اخي الدكتور ابو جمال قال مالكم تضربون صدوركم ؟؟
فقلنا له ....

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم  
حديث شيق ... يزيد من شوقنا للوصول للعتبات المُقدسة ... 
هنيئاً لكم ... 
وجعلها الله مقبولة في ميزان أعمالكم ... 
وتقبلها منكم سيد الشهداء بأحسن القبول ..وكان لكم شفيعاً في الدنيا والآخرة .. 
بانتظار الاتمتة ..>>عذراً إن قطعنا حديثكم قبل أن تكملوه .. 
جُزيتم خيراً لهذه المواضيع الحُسينية الراقية ..
وجدد الله لكم سفركم لتلك البقاع الطاهرة 

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى
دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

اللهم صلي على محمد  وال محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف 

يعطيك العافية 

اخي  اويس  القرني 

على ما تجود بهي علينا  

رزقكم ورزقنا زيارتهم في الدنيا وشفاعتهم في الاخرة 

رحم الله والديك  

ننتظر ..  

دمت بخير وسعاده

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل الثاني 

*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
قال اخي الدكتور ابو جمال:
فبقينا متحيرين كيف نجيبه وهو مسيحي لا علم له باصل الاسلام ؛ ونحن نريد ان نبين له عن شعائرنا الحسينية وضرب الصدور ونحن قد اخرجنا الصدورمن كوامن الثياب واوجعنا القلوب بالضرب فيما نسميه في عرفنا *بالعراق (النزله)* وهي الدقائق الاخيرة من اللطم حيث نلطم بقوه وحزن شديدين .
لكن اخيرا شق الصمت المطل علينا صاحب الماتم بقوله :
قتلوا رئيسنا ؛ ونحن قد جزعنا عليه لحبنا له ؛ ونحب ان نضرب صدورنا مواساتا له ولما تحمل من آلام القتل ؛ وقتلوا اهله واطفاله ونحن في حزن شديد عليه نبكى له ونريد ان نفدي انفسنا واغلى ما عندنا مهجتنا نقدمه له .
فزاد الرجل السؤيدي تعجبا ودهشه ؛ ونظر الى الجميع بنظرات توحي انه على وشك الجنون من سماع ما لم يسمعه طول عمره ؛ ثم ينظر مرتا اخرى الينا متعجبا لانه يجد الحسينية مليئه برجال لوجوههم نور وعيونهم فيها مقل حمراء ؛ كانها الدم من البكاء ؛ قد يكون حمار العيون اوحى اليه مواساتهم للمقتول المحبوب بدم عيونهم ؛ثم ينظر الى الصدور واذا بها كلها حمراء يا للعجب وهنا الصدور تواسي المقتول بدماء صدورهم فداء لدم المقتول المحبوب .
واذا هناك في زوايا الحسينية ينظر الى اناس لازالوا في خيمة المقتول المحبوب حيث ان صوت انينهم مرتفعا ؛ ولهم صدى يكاد يمزق القلب حزنا واسى وهم غافلون عن كل هذا الاجتماع حول هذا الرجل الذي هو صاحب البلد.
سبحان الله من هذا المقتول؟
ثم لاح لمشامه روائح القيمة الحسينية الشهية ؛ واذا في بلد الماديات وقمة الانانية ؛ يجد قد استعد آخرون لاطعام الحضور وهم يتوسلون بكل ادب وعذوبه تعالوا على زاد ابو على وكانك حينما تاكل تمنّ على صاحب الماتم وتتفضل عليه ؛ حيث اكلت من زاده وبهذا سببت له القرب الى 
المقتول المحبوب .
وكيف يفهم هذا الرجل الغريب عن هذه العوالم ؛ الغاط الى قمة رئسه في عالم الحساب البخيل للفلس الواحد.
يقول اخي ابو جمال نظرنا اليه واذا بعيونه تكاد تسقط من حدقتها ؛ ثم فجئتا ادهشنا بصريخه قائلا لنا ...

----------


## جـــــــــوري

السلام عليك ياأبا عبدالله 
روحي لمقدمكم الفداء 
ف انتظار البقيه اخي الكريم ..
لك شكري ..

----------


## ساريه

*جزاك الله خير والله يعطيك العافيه* 


*يسلمو*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

ملاحظة:
انني ساذكر ان تاذنو لي بعض النكات الطريفة من المزاح الذي حدث في الطريق لاسباب ساذكرها والله يعلم اني بعيد عن عالم الضحك الكثير ؛ ولكن هذه الايام هي ايام تسعة ربيع وايام تنصيب الامام الحجة سلام الله عليه وعجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف لذلك ساذكر لكم بعض النكات المضحكة التي تحدثت بها في الطريق لاسباب اجبرتني مع كراهتها في طريق الزيارة .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 3 

*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي**مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*

يقول اخي ابو جمال نظرنا اليه واذا بعيونه تكاد تسقط من حدقتها ؛ ثم فجئتا ادهشنا بصريخه قائلا لنا ...
لماذا لم نسمع عنه في الاذاعات والصحف والاخبار؟!
يقول الدكتور ابو جمال :
*فهمنا انه تصور ان الحادث حصل قريبا* .
فقلنا له ان هذا الحادث لم يكن اليوم .
قال اذن متى كان؟
قلنا له كان قبل حدود اكثر من 1350 سنه
يقول : الدكتور فصرخ صرختا افزعنا جميعا وهو يقول بصفير طويل :
قبل اكثر من 1350 سنه 
من هذا ؟؟
من هذا ؟؟
من هذا ؟؟
وكم هذا الشخص *عظيم عظيم جدا* اعجبت به كثيرا حيث ان له شخصية لا توجد في الوجود مثلها ؟
قلنا له وكيف تقول هذا عنه وانت لم تعرف عنه اي شيئ... .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 4 
*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي**لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
وكم هذا الشخص *عظيم عظيم جدا* اعجبت به كثيرا حيث ان له شخصية لا توجد في الوجود مثلها ؟
قلنا له وكيف تقول هذا عنه وانت لم تعرف عنه اي شيئ... .
فقال : 
لا احتاج اعرف عنه سماعا بعد ان رئيت بعيني اشيئا لم تكن لنبي من الانبياء اين ذكر موسى ومن يصنع هذا لعيسى – عليهم السلام – ثم كم يجب ان يكون هذا الرجل عظيما في شخصيته بحيث يؤثر هذا التاثير العظيم في اتباعه فيبقوا مئات السنين يبكون وينوحون ويجزعون عليه وكانه قتل في ساعته هذه ثم قال :
لا –لا- لا انه رب الوجود ........لا – لا – لا - انه الخالق يدفع القلوب نحوه ؛ انه من الله انه مبعوث خالق هذا الوجود ؛ لا اصدق غير هذا لاني رئيتكم تصنعون اشيئا لم تصنعوها مع اعز من يفقد منكم ؛ فلابد ان يكون هذا الرجل محبوب الله وهو الذي يجعل افئدة الناس تهواه وتعشقه .
ثم قال :
الحق اني احببته من اعماق نفسي وساقدم له هديتا بحب ..

----------


## علي عبد الباري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء بتعظيمكم شعائر الله
فأنها من تقوى القلوب 
قال الامام الصادق (عليه السلام).:(شيعتنا منا قد خلقوا من فاضل طينتا وعجنوا بنور ولايتنا ورضو ا بنا أئمة ورضينا بهم شيعة يصيبهم مصابنا وتبكيم اوصابنا ويحزنهم حزننا ويسرهم سرورنا ونحن ايضا نتألم لتألمهم و نطلع على احوالهم فهم معنا لا يفارقونا ولانفارقهم لان مرجع العبد الى السيد ومعموله على مولاه فهم يهجرون من عادانا ويجهرون بمدح من والانا ويباعدون من اذانا ).

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 5 
*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
ثم قال :
الحق اني احببته من اعماق نفسي وساقدم له هديتا بحب ..
قال الدكتور ابو جمال ان الفواكه في السويد غالية جدا لاننا في بلد غير زراعي والفاكهة تستورد لنا؛ *ثم تلحقها الضرائب الضخمة لذلك فلم يكن من المقدور شرائها لكل احد .*
بينما قال هذا المتاثر بحب الامام الحسين الشهيد عليه السلام سائلا
كم تعطون من الفواكه في هذه الايام العشرة التي تقيمون فيها العزاء لهذا *الانسان السماوي العظيم؟؟*
فقلنا كذا مبلغ ..
فكتب لنا صكا بالمبلغ كله وقدمه هديتا للامام الحسين عليه السلام .
وكانت السيارة تجد السير نحو الحدود العراقية فقال احد الركاب خلف 
اخي:
كم جميل ان يقام الماتم في القطب مع تلك الظروف الجوية الباردة.
فقلت له سانقل لك ما هو اعجب من هذا ؛ وهذه القصة نقلها لي احد علماء البحرين حفظه الله تعالى 
قال وما هي 
فقلت ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 5 
*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
ثم قال :
الحق اني احببته من اعماق نفسي وساقدم له هديتا بحب ..
قال الدكتور ابو جمال ان الفواكه في السويد غالية جدا لاننا في بلد غير زراعي والفاكهة تستورد لنا؛ *ثم تلحقها الضرائب الضخمة لذلك فلم يكن من المقدور شرائها لكل احد .*
بينما قال هذا المتاثر بحب الامام الحسين الشهيد عليه السلام سائلا
كم تعطون من الفواكه في هذه الايام العشرة التي تقيمون فيها العزاء لهذا *الانسان السماوي العظيم؟؟*
فقلنا كذا مبلغ ..
فكتب لنا صكا بالمبلغ كله وقدمه هديتا للامام الحسين عليه السلام .
وكانت السيارة تجد السير نحو الحدود العراقية فقال احد الركاب خلف 
اخي:
كم جميل ان يقام الماتم في القطب مع تلك الظروف الجوية الباردة.
فقلت له سانقل لك ما هو اعجب من هذا ؛ وهذه القصة نقلها لي احد علماء البحرين حفظه الله تعالى 
قال وما هي 
فقلت ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 6 
*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
قال لي ايام حكومة صدام اللئيم اللعين ان هناك رجلا عراقيا يعيش مع من فر من العراق وطلب اللجوء الى السويد .
ولكنه كان متالما جدا من الاوضاع ومستاء مما يجري في العراق من الظلم والتشريد ؛ فقرر ان يذهب ليعيش في اعلى منطقة ممكنة في القطب حيث لا يوجد الا الغرباء لكي لا يرى احدا يعرفه ويتفرغ للتوسل بصاحب الامر عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف .
يقول اخذت وسيلة نقل وسارت بي الى مكان ؛ ثم قال ان السيارة لا تصعد اكثر من هذا ؛ فاخذت عربية تنقل الناس ويسحبها- اجاركم الله - كلاب خاصة ؛ الى ان وصلت لقرية في اعلى الجبل ؛ واذا بعلم هناك قد كتب عليها (*ياحسين* ) باللغة العربية فتعجبت اشد العجب ؛ لاني لم اكن اتوقع وجود رائحة للعربي هناك ؛ ولا العربية ؛ واذا بهذا العلم الحسيني ؛ يرفرف وكانه ينادي *ياحسين* ؛ قلت في نفسي سبحان الله *ياحسين* في الثلوج ؛ في القطب حيث لا تصل الوسائل .
فطرقت الباب واذا برجل عربي خرج ؛ متعجبا اشد العجب ؛ فتح الباب وهو مضطرب ! سئل من انت ؟؟
فقلت له:
انا عراقي فار من ظلم الدنيا الى *الحسين عليه السلام* ؛ فوجدت هذا العلم الحبيب البلسم لكل من لا ينفعه الطبيب ؛ يلوّح لي تعال تعال ؛ فطرقت الباب عليك ؛ لاعرف ما قصتك وكيف جئت لهذا المكان الذي ليس فيه رائحة للعربي ؟!
قال:
يا اخي مللت الدنيا فالتجئت الى هذا المكان .؟
فقلت له:
اذن نحن في الهوى سوى ؛ تعال لنعيش غريبين متعاطفين .
*ثم سئلته عن هذا العلم قال الا تعلم ان هذه الايام هي ايام محرم* 
*فعلى نحيبي و تذكرت حبيبي ؛* *تذكرت* *والذكرى تهيج لذي الهوى** =* *ومن حاجة المحزون ان* *يتذكرى ..* 
ثم قال لي ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 7
*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
ثم قال لي :
اذن تعال هنا وكن جاري لنعيش معا ونجعل الماتم يوم عندي ويوم عندك.
ولما اكملت القصة ؛ وجدت ان السائق ؛
والذي كان شابا جميلا ابيض اللون ؛ ازرق العيون ؛ 
قد فتح جهاز المسجل ليغني له باغاني تشغله عنا ؛ لانه لم يعرف اللغة العربية وبقي لوحده غريبا بيننا 
فقلت له اخي:
اعتذر منك ان لم اتكلم معك لان هؤلاء لم يعرفوا اللغة الفارسية وهم ضيوف هنا .
قال السائق وكان حسن الخلق :
لا عليك تكلم معهم وانا مشغول بالسياقه .
فكرت كيف اقول له ان يطفئ الغناء.
ان ذكرته بهذه الرواية التي كانت تخيفني ان سكت عنه وهي :
*الكافي 6 433* 
َ قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام :
بَيْتُ الْغِنَاءِ لَا تُؤْمَنُ فِيهِ الْفَجِيعَةُ وَ لَا تُجَابُ فِيهِ الدَّعْوَةُ وَ لَا يَدْخُلُهُ الْمَلَكُ .
*فاخاف ان يقول نحن في السفر لماذا تذكر الفجيعة ؟!*
وان سكت عنه فاخاف ان نصاب بالفجيعة فعلا ؛ لان السيارة هي بيت ؛ ونحن الان نسكنه ؛ وان دعونا للخلاص من مخاطر السيارة والسفر؛ فلا يستجاب لنا كما في الرواية .
فتذكرت القران الكريم :
وَ لا تَسْتَوِي الْحَسَنَةُ وَ لاَ السَّيِّئَةُ ادْفَعْ بِالَّتي‏ هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذي بَيْنَكَ وَ بَيْنَهُ عَداوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَميمٌ
فقلت له:
*حبيبي ان تطفئ  هذا الغناء** اعدك** ان ادفع في طريق المشي من النجف الى كربلاء النور الحزين مبلغا نيابتا* *عنك .*
فاستقبل اقتراحي وشكرني واسرع في اطفاء جهازه .
وبالفعل دفعت في الطريق مبلغا نيابتا عنه لاحد الزائرين .
ولكن بعد قليل ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 8
*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
*ولكن بعد قليل ؛ قال لي احد العراقيين :*
*اخي ان امكن ان تتكلم مع السائق خوف ان ينام* *؛ لان الطريق فيه ثلوج وانحنائات قوية .*
*فلبيت طلبهم ؛ والتفت الى السائق لاكلمه ؛ وقبل ان ابدء بالكلام بدئت بتحليل شخصيته ؛ واقيس مستواه الثقافي لكي اعرف كيف ابدء الحديث معه .*
*فترددت بين امرين وهما ان اكلمه بقضايا دينية او اكلمه بما يهش النفس من المزاح والنكات الطريفه .*
*اما القضايا الدينية فوجدته بعيدا عن عالم الجدية وقد ازيده نعاسا ان تكلمت معه بما لا يلائمه ابتدائا وانا ساتركه عن قريب وقد لا التقي به في كل عمري .*
*وان تكلمت معه بالطرائف والمزاح قد اسيئ لنيتي في مواسات ال البيت عليهم السلام في الاربعينية وقد ورد عنهم عليهم السلام :*
*وسائل‏الشيعة 11 422*
*عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنْ زُرْعَةَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنِ الْمُفَضَّلِ بْنِ عُمَرَ قَالَ قَالَ أ**َبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام* *تَزُورُونَ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَنْ لَا تَزُورُوا وَ لَا تَزُورُونَ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَنْ تَزُورُوا.*
*قَالَ قُلْتُ:*
*قَطَعْتَ ظَهْرِي قَالَ تَاللَّهِ إِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ لَيَذْهَبُ إِلَى قَبْرِ أَبِيهِ* *كَئِيباً حَزِيناً** وَ تَأْتُونَهُ أَنْتُمْ بِالسُّفَرِ كَلَّا حَتَّى تَأْتُونَهُ شُعْثاً غُبْراً .*
*لكن قلت في نفسي مدارات الناس من اهم ما اوجبه علينا* *اهل البيت عليهم السلام** :*
*مستدرك‏الوسائل 9 13* 
** مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْفَتَّالُ فِي رَوْضَةِ الْوَاعِظِينَ، عَنِ* *الصَّادِقِ عليه السلام**:*
*أَنَّهُ قَالَ أَعْقَلُ النَّاسِ أَشَدُّهُمْ مُدَارَاةً لِلنَّاسِ وَ أَحْزَمُ النَّاسِ أَكْظَمُهُمْ غَيْظاً.* 
*الكافي 2 117* 
*4-* *أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْأَشْعَرِيُّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْجَبَّارِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ بَزِيعٍ عَنْ حَمْزَةَ بْنِ بَزِيعٍ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :*
*أَمَرَنِي رَبِّي بِمُدَارَاةِ النَّاسِ كَمَا أَمَرَنِي بِأَدَاءِ الْفَرَائِضِ .*
*وعلى هذا الاساس ولضرورة تخليصه من* *سلطان النوم القهار** بدئت معه بالمزاح وذكر الطرائف وهو يسوق ويضحك باعلى صوته ؛ وبهذا خلعت راس السلطان من عينيه.* 
واول نكته حكيتها له ....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 9
*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
واول نكته حكيتها له *(اللهم يارب انقلها لادخال السرور على قلب المؤمنين في هذا اليوم )*
قلت للسائق :
نقل لي اخي بان هناك عراقيا هرب مع من هرب من العراق من ظلم صدام اللئيم اللعين وطلب اللجوء من بريطانيا بعد ان وصل الى لندن .
فلما نزل في المطار وتم قبوله كلاجئ سياسي قيل له ما كان عملك في العراق ؟
قال : 
كنت اعمل في الطاقة الذرية .
فلما سمعوا بتخصصه استقبلوه اشد الاستقبال لانهم كانوا يعلمون بان صدام قد جمع علماء الذرة من كل العالم وانفق عليهم موارد الدوالة للحصول على هذا التطور العصري .
واعطوا لهذا العراقي بيتا يناسب شئنه وجعلوا ابنائه في افضل المدارس في لندن وعيّنوا له راتبا شهريا ضخما وقدموا له الخدمات الكثيرة .
وبعد سنة من لجوئه ؛ وهو مع اهله يرتع ويلعب في سعة وخير وبركة ؛ جائه طلب من دائرة الطاقة الذرية .
سماحة العلامة :
عندنا مؤتمر للطاقة الذرية في امريكا فتهئ للحضور هناك و على نفقتنا ؛ كل سفرتكم مع ما ستحصلونها من هدايا ومنح من الادارة .
ولما اخذوا سماحته لامريكا وحضر المؤتمر؛ وكل العلماء حضور وهو جالس معهم صامت بوقار العلماء.
فقيل له يا سماحة العلامة فلمَ لم تعطي رئيك في الموضوع ؟!
قال اي موضوع ؟
قيل له في المسئلة التي اجتمعنا لاجلها !!
*قال وليس لي علم بها ولم افهم منكم اي شيئ !!*
فقيل له اليس انت من علماء الذرة كما قلت حين طلب اللجوء؟ .
قال :
انتم سئلتم مني اين كنت تعمل ؟
فقلت لكم في الطاقة الذرية لاني كنت هناك فراشا اصنع الشاي .
واما النكته الثانية :

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 10
*السلام* *عليكم*
*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي* *لكم*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
واما النكته الثانية :
هناك رجل عراقي قروي جاء يبحث في المدينة عن طبيب فارشدوه الناس اليه ؛ ولما دخل اليه وكان متخصصا بالبواسير فسئل القروي ما تشكو يا عم ؟
قال :
دكتور لا انام من المه من الليل حتى الصباح خلصني نجني .
فقال الطبيب نام لافحصك.
فلما نام وفحصه الطبيب كثيرا قال له لا اجد فيك اي مشكله .
قال القروي :
ارجوك ارجوك افحصني خلصني لانام دكتور باليل وقد سهرت الليل كله 
فلما فحصه ولم يكن فيه اي اثر للبواسير سئله قائلا :
يا عم ما هو المك ومن اي عضو من بدنك تشكو ؟؟
قال القروي :
دكتور من اسناني!!!
الطبيب:
ولماذا لا تعترض وانا افحص بواسيرك .؟
القروي:
دكتور تصورتك تريد قلع اسناني من جذورها.
وهكذا قصصت النكات الكثيرة التي نكتفي بهذين منهما ؛ وهو يضحك ويسوق الى ان وصلنا صباحا بعد اذان الصبح الى الحدود ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 11
*السلام* *عليكم*
اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراءوخالص دعواتي لكم
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
ولما وصلنا الى الحدود الايرانية العراقية ونزلنا ؛ جائت امامنا سيارة ؛ وقال السائق تعالوا اركبوا معي لاوصلكم الى الحدود؛ قلت للعراقيين اتركاه لنصلي باطمئنان ثم نذهب ولا تخافا من الازدحام :
ِ وَ مَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجاً (2)
وَ يَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ وَ مَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِكُلِّ شَيْ‏ءٍ قَدْراً (3)
فرضيا وكان سن احدهما حدود الخمسين والاخر حدود 45 سنه ونحن نمشي باتجاه المسجد وكان بعيدا جدا عن الحدود وانا اسير وافكر كيف نذهب للمسجد؟
وهل نستاجر سيارة للذهاب او نصلي في الشارع ؟!
وانا افكر وامشي ؛ واذا بسيارة وقفت امامنا ؛ وقال السائق تعالوا نذهب معا للمسجد نصلي ثم آخذكم للحدود ؛ فكرت في نفسي قائلا 
الكافي 4 496 
عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عَنْ رَجُلٍ يُسَمَّى سَوَادَةَ قَالَ كُنَّا جَمَاعَةً بِمِنًى فَعَزَّتِ الْأَضَاحِيُّ فَنَظَرْنَا فَإِذَا أَبُوعَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام وَاقِفٌ عَلَى قَطِيعٍ يُسَاوِمُ بِغَنَمٍ وَ يُمَاكِسُهُمْ مِكَاساً شَدِيداً ؛ فَوَقَفْنَا نَنْتَظِرُ فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْنَا فَقَالَ:
أَظُنُّكُمْ قَدْ تَعَجَّبْتُمْ مِنْ مِكَاسِي؟ فَقُلْنَا نَعَمْ . فَقَالَ:
إِنَّ الْمَغْبُونَ لَا مَحْمُودٌ وَ لَا مَأْجُورٌ أَ
فسئلت السائق: ان اخذتنا للمسجد ثم للحدود كم تاخذ منا من الاجرة ؟
فقال : لا ازيد على ما عينه لنا الدولة ؛ وانما اخذكم مجانا لاني لم اصلي انا ايضا .
فركبنا وذهبنا الى المسجد وصلينا وانا مسرور في قلبي لاني اقتربت من اقامة الشعائر الحسينية التي ارجو من الله تعالى ان لا يحرمنا منها طرفة عين .
فاجئني احد العراقيين بما هدّ ركني قائلا : هل تعلم ان صاحبي ....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 12
*السلام* *عليكم*
اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
فاجئني احد العراقيين بما هدّ ركني قائلا : هل تعلم ان صاحبي لم يصلي .
فقلت له وعمره اكثر من اربعين سنه
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
وبقوله هذا دخلت في امواج البحار من الافكار والتفسيرات لموقفي من هذا الرجل ؛ وتعجبت من سفره للجمهورية الاسلامية في ايران وهو بلد شيعي ؛ من يزوره من الاقطار البعيدة عادة لزيارة *الامام الرضا عليه السلام ولزيارة السيدة فاطمة المعصومة عليها السلام* ؛ وهذا الذي لم يؤدي الصلاة مع عمره هذا الذي ورد في الرواية عن اهل البيت عليهم السلام ان بلغ الانسان الاربعين جائت الاوامر من السماء ان شددوا عليه ؛ فكيف بهذا الانسان الذي حدثته طول الطريق على انه زائر ثم تاسفت ان يكون هذا من بلدي وموطني .
ليتكم كنتم معي في سفري لاتحدث معكم وابث همومي لكم ومن اصبح ولم ...
الكافي 2 163
1- عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ النَّوْفَلِيِّ عَنِ السَّكُونِيِّ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُاللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله :
*مَنْ أَصْبَحَ لَا يَهْتَمُّ بِأُمُورِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ فَلَيْسَ بِمُسْلِمٍ .*
ولذلك اصبحت مهتما مهموما وجائتني الخواطر الكثيرة في ذكرياتي عن العراق وعن نشاطي في الكلية ؛ وكيف ان الشاب العراقي كان في حينها من النوادرطيبا ؛ وعبادة ؛ اتذكر كان قليل من الشباب من لم يحمل في جيبه الصحيفة السجادية ؛ وبدئت كالشريط امرر كل ما اعرف عن المجتمع العراقي ؛ لاني على صغر سني كنت احلل المجتمع في تلك الايام ؛ وبدئت اقيسها مع ما رئيت من هذا الرجل اليفن= وهو الاسود الشعر والمختلط ببياض ؛ وقد قال عنه*امير المؤمنين عليه السلام* :
هج‏البلاغة 266 
ِ أَيُّهَا الْيَفَنُ الْكَبِيرُ الَّذِي قَدْ لَهَزَهُ الْقَتِيرُ كَيْفَ أَنْتَ إِذَا الْتَحَمَتْ أَطْوَاقُ النَّارِ بِعِظَامِ الْأَعْنَاقِ وَ نَشِبَتِ الْجَوَامِعُ حَتَّى أَكَلَتْ لُحُومَ السَّوَاعِدِ فَاللَّهَ اللَّهَ مَعْشَرَ الْعِبَادِ وَ أَنْتُمْ سَالِمُونَ فِي الصِّحَّةِ قَبْلَ السُّقْمِ وَ فِي الْفُسْحَةِ قَبْلَ الضِّيقِ فَاسْعَوْا فِي فَكَاكِ رِقَابِكُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تُغْلَقَ رَهَائِنُهَا أَسْهِرُوا عُيُونَكُم‏
ولكن قلت في نفسي هذا لا يبرر ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 13
*السلام* *عليكم*
اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
ولكن قلت في نفسي هذا لا يبرر للانسان ان يضحك في وجه التارك للصلاة للروايات الناهية عن مداهنتهم ؛ كما نقل عن الرسول صلى الله عليه واله و الامامالصادق عليه السلام
جامع‏الأخبار 74 
قال النبي صلى الله عليه واله من أعان على تارك الصلاة بلقمة أو كسوة فكأنما قتل سبعين نبيا أولهم آدم و آخرهم محمد .

الكافي 2 386 
* هَارُونُ عَنْ مَسْعَدَةَ بْنِ صَدَقَةَ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام وَ سُئِلَ:
*مَا بَالُ الزَّانِي لَا تُسَمِّيهِ كَافِراً وَ* *تَارِكُ الصَّلَاةِ قَدْ سَمَّيْتَهُ كَافِراً** وَ مَا الْحُجَّةُ فِي ذَلِكَ .*
*فَقَالَ:*
*لِأَنَّ الزَّانِيَ وَ مَا أَشْبَهَهُ إِنَّمَا يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ لِمَكَانِ الشَّهْوَةِ لِأَنَّهَا تَغْلِبُهُ** وَ* *تَارِكُ الصَّلَاةِ** لَا يَتْرُكُهَا إِلَّا اسْتِخْفَافاً بِهَا وَ ذَلِكَ لِأَنَّكَ* *لَا تَجِدُ الزَّانِيَ يَأْتِي الْمَرْأَةَ إِلَّا وَ هُوَ مُسْتَلِذٌّ لِإِتْيَانِهِ إِيَّاهَا قَاصِداً إِلَيْهَا وَ كُلُّ مَنْ تَرَكَ الصَّلَاةَ قَاصِداً إِلَيْهَا فَلَيْسَ يَكُونُ قَصْدُهُ لِتَرْكِهَا اللَّذَّةَ* 
*فَإِذَا نُفِيَتِ اللَّذَّةُ وَقَعَ الِاسْتِخْفَافُ وَ إِذَا وَقَعَ الِاسْتِخْفَافُ وَقَعَ الْكُفْر*
*فحينها صممت ان اترك معاشرته في السفر لاتخلص من شؤمه ونحوسته لان* *عيسى عليه السلام** قال* *:*
*وَ جَعَلَني‏ مُبارَكاً أَيْنَ ما كُنْت‏*
*ففهمت من الاية المباركة بان هناك من لم يكن مباركا اينما كان ؛ ثم اني سوف لا اعاشره الا للحظات السفر ثم يمضي فلا استطيع نصحه فهجرته وفررت منه ولم اكلمه بكلمة واحدة ولم انظر لوجهه ؛ ولكن بقيت اسبح في خضم افكاري وتاسفاتي وآلامي :*
*فقلت اننا في زمن حكم البعث اللئيم اللعين كنا نعيش بين ...........*

----------


## أموله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد ...

لو قطعو اأرجلنا واليدين نأتيك زحفاًَ يـآحسين


اأخي اأويس القرني .×.

لكـ الشكر على هاذا الموضوع ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 14


*السلام* *عليكم*

اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن اعدائهم*


*فقلت اننا في زمن حكم البعث اللئيم اللعين** كنا نعيش بين* *قضبان السجون الساخنة بسياط التعذيب** ونحن بين اهلنا ؛ وعلى مائدة الطعام ؛ ننال اللقمة مع* *ضرب خيزران البعث على* *رؤوسنا* *؛ فكل عراقي شريف كان يرتجف في الليل حتى الصباح في بيته ؛ ان سمع خشخشة من فئرة تحولة من جحرها خوف ان يكون البعث ينزل من سطحهم بخفية لالقاء القبض عليهم ؛ وفي النهار يرتعش الى الليل خوف ان يكون قد طفرت كلمة من فمه خلاف مراد الطغات ؛ فهو في تقية حتى من ابنائه الصغار ؛ لكي لا يتعلمون منهم كلمة ينقلوها الى جلادي حكم البعث القساة .*
*في هذه الظروف نمى الشباب وكبروا وهم يتطلعون على الظلم والارهاب البعثي القاسي ؛ وعرفوا ان اكبر جريمتهم انهم شيعة يصلون ويعتقدون بالحق والعدل والاحسان والرحمة التي امتاز به* *اهل البيت عليهم السلام ؛* *ولذلك حاولوا ان يتركوا الصلاة ويوحون انهم ليسوا على طريقة اهلهم لعلهم يتخلصون من الوحش الكاسر في الليل الموحش في اطلال خرائب التعذيب المميت .*
*فلعن الله من اسس اساس الظلم على* *ال محمد عليهم السلام واتباعهم** .*
*فكيف اسيئ لمن اراه في العراق تاركا للصلاة ؟؟*
*وانا اعلم الحقيقة في امره وكم نحتاج لنبني العراق في اذهان العراقي ؛ عراقا نزيها ؛ لله عابدا وللحق خاشعا* 
*الشيعة على مدى التاريخ هاربين بين الغابات والقفار والصحاري والهضاب لانهم لم يخضعوا للظم وعشقوا العفة ؛ لذلك كل ما وجدناه في شبابنا من انحراف فاعدائهم رسموه لهم وخططوا والزموهم السير على ما خططوا والعراقي في جوهره رافضا لغير* *ال محمد عليهم السلام** .*
*وانا افكربكل هذا احسست بالجوع الشديد ؛ فاخذت عيوني تركض وراء بياض البيض والطلعة العذبه لصفاره الشهية ؛ وقويت عندي حاسة الشامة باحثا عن افطار يذهب عني عناء السفر واذا ...*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 15

*السلام* *عليكم*
اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
*وانا افكربكل هذا احسست بالجوع الشديد ؛ فاخذت عيوني تركض وراء بياض البيض والطلعة العذبه لصفاره الشهية ؛ وقويت عندي حاسة الشامة باحثا عن افطار يذهب عني عناء السفر واذا بمقاهي هناك فيها من الاكل انواع تخص تلك المنطقة الحدودية والشاي والحليب الحار الذي* 
*كانه السلسبيل في ذلك الجو البارد ؛*
*ففكرت ماذا اكل والقران الكريم يقول :* 
تفسيرالقمي 2 34 
و قوله فَلْيَنْظُرْ أَيُّها أَزْكى‏ طَعاماً يقول أيها أطيب طعاما فَلْيَأْتِكُمْ بِرِزْقٍ مِنْهُ 

بحارالأنوار 63 325 
ٌ و ذلك أن المؤمن لا يأكل إلا من الحلال و يجتنب الحرام و الشبهة 
فقلت اذن اختار البيض لانه في اعتقداي هو ازكى طعاما موجودا هناك وجلست في المقهى وتناولت ما قدر لي من رزق والحمد لله رب العالمين وشربت الشاي واتجهت شاكرا لله متوكلا عليه نحو ادارة الجوازات الحدودية ودخلنا العراق وانا اهرب من تارك الصلاة كلما التقينا خوف ان يشملني شئمه لانه رجل خمّنته اكثر من اربعين سنة والذنب منه اقبح .
وفكرت ان اتحدث معه لكن قلت في نفسي : انني في السفر وفي لهفة اللقاء *بائمتي عليهم السلام* والوقت معه قصير فلا ينفع الكلام حينئذ وان من حدثته عن الصلاة واهميتها وعاد مع ذلك للترك فالويل له لانه كما ذكرنا لكم رواية واحده وهناك روايات عجيبة لتارك الصلاة وساذكرها لكم مفصلا باذن الله تعالى .
فكرت الى اين اتجه الى كربلاء ام الى النجف الاشرف ؟
*فتذكرت رواية صحيحة السند* :
عن كامل الزيارات 
عن أبي وهب البصري قال دخلت المدينة فأتيت *أبا عبد الله عليه السلام* فقلت:
جعلت فداك أتيتك و لم أزر قبر *أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام* قال:
بئس ما صنعت لو لا أنك من شيعتنا ما نظرت إليك أ لا تزور من يزوره الله تعالى مع الملائكة و يزوره الأنبياء مع المؤمنين [و يزوره المؤمنون‏] قلت:
جعلت فداك ما علمت ذلك.
قال فاعلم أن *أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام* أفضل عند الله من الأئمة كلهم و له ثواب أعمالهم و على قدر أعمالهم فضلوا.
ولذلك عزمت على السفر الى *النجف الاشرف لزيارة امير المؤمنين عليه السلام* ثم استاذنه بالزيارات الاخرى فبدئت ابحث عن سيارات النجف الاشرف واذا ....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 15

*السلام* *عليكم*
اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
*وانا افكربكل هذا احسست بالجوع الشديد ؛ فاخذت عيوني تركض وراء بياض البيض والطلعة العذبه لصفاره الشهية ؛ وقويت عندي حاسة الشامة باحثا عن افطار يذهب عني عناء السفر واذا بمقاهي هناك فيها من الاكل انواع تخص تلك المنطقة الحدودية والشاي والحليب الحار الذي* 
*كانه السلسبيل في ذلك الجو البارد ؛*
*ففكرت ماذا اكل والقران الكريم يقول :* 
تفسيرالقمي 2 34 
و قوله فَلْيَنْظُرْ أَيُّها أَزْكى‏ طَعاماً يقول أيها أطيب طعاما فَلْيَأْتِكُمْ بِرِزْقٍ مِنْهُ 

بحارالأنوار 63 325 
ٌ و ذلك أن المؤمن لا يأكل إلا من الحلال و يجتنب الحرام و الشبهة 
فقلت اذن اختار البيض لانه في اعتقداي هو ازكى طعاما موجودا هناك وجلست في المقهى وتناولت ما قدر لي من رزق والحمد لله رب العالمين وشربت الشاي واتجهت شاكرا لله متوكلا عليه نحو ادارة الجوازات الحدودية ودخلنا العراق وانا اهرب من تارك الصلاة كلما التقينا خوف ان يشملني شئمه لانه رجل خمّنته اكثر من اربعين سنة والذنب منه اقبح .
وفكرت ان اتحدث معه لكن قلت في نفسي : انني في السفر وفي لهفة اللقاء *بائمتي عليهم السلام* والوقت معه قصير فلا ينفع الكلام حينئذ وان من حدثته عن الصلاة واهميتها وعاد مع ذلك للترك فالويل له لانه كما ذكرنا لكم رواية واحده وهناك روايات عجيبة لتارك الصلاة وساذكرها لكم مفصلا باذن الله تعالى .
فكرت الى اين اتجه الى كربلاء ام الى النجف الاشرف ؟
*فتذكرت رواية صحيحة السند* :
عن كامل الزيارات 
عن أبي وهب البصري قال دخلت المدينة فأتيت *أبا عبد الله عليه السلام* فقلت:
جعلت فداك أتيتك و لم أزر قبر *أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام* قال:
بئس ما صنعت لو لا أنك من شيعتنا ما نظرت إليك أ لا تزور من يزوره الله تعالى مع الملائكة و يزوره الأنبياء مع المؤمنين [و يزوره المؤمنون‏] قلت:
جعلت فداك ما علمت ذلك.
قال فاعلم أن *أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام* أفضل عند الله من الأئمة كلهم و له ثواب أعمالهم و على قدر أعمالهم فضلوا.
ولذلك عزمت على السفر الى *النجف الاشرف لزيارة امير المؤمنين عليه السلام* ثم استاذنه بالزيارات الاخرى فبدئت ابحث عن سيارات النجف الاشرف واذا ....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 16

*السلام* *عليكم*
اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
فبدئت ابحث عن سيارات النجف الاشرف واذا بسيارة تحتوي على 11 كرسي *ويسموها (كيّه )* والعجيب الذي رئيته من سائق هذه السيارة حفظه الله تعالى *نشاطه الملفت للنظر* وهو ينادى :
نجف ....... نجف .......
وكان ياخذ الحقائب من الناس بنشاط فائق ويرمي بها الى الرجل الذي كان على سقف السيارة وهو ينادي :
*ارجوك لا تشخط سيارتي* ثم سالته كم تاخذ من الاجرة الى *النجف الاشرف* قال انا آخذ *15ألف دينار* وهذا جاري ياخذ* 13 ألف دينار*( وانت ابكيفك ) ضحكت في نفسي وتذكرت ولدي خادمكم *عبد المهدي* دائما يقول لي ان *جارنا فلان ينفسنا* في العمل ويبيع بضاعتنا بارخص منا لكي يجذبوا زبائننا؛ *فاضحك معه* واقول ولدي ان جدك *امير المؤمنين عليه السلام* يقول:
*رزقك لا يسبقك اليه غيرك* وقال :
الكافي 1 30 
قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام يَقُولُ:
أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْلَمُوا أَنَّ كَمَالَ الدِّينِ طَلَبُ الْعِلْمِ وَ الْعَمَلُ بِهِ أَلَا وَ إِنَّ طَلَبَ الْعِلْمِ أَوْجَبُ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ طَلَبِ الْمَالِ إِنَّ الْمَالَ *مَقْسُومٌ مَضْمُونٌ لَكُمْ قَدْ قَسَمَهُ عَادِلٌ بَيْنَكُمْ وَ ضَمِنَهُ وَ سَيَفِي لَكُمْ* وَ الْعِلْمُ مَخْزُونٌ عِنْدَ أَهْلِهِ وَ قَدْ أُمِرْتُمْ بِطَلَبِهِ مِنْ أَهْلِهِ فَاطْلُبُوهُ .
فكان ياتينا الزبائن ويسئلنا عن نوع من الاغلفة البلاستيكية بكم الذراع؟
فاقول له انا ابيعه بكذا وجاري يبيعه ارخص مني.
فيقول:
وما العلة؟
فاقول: لا ادري لعلي اشتريته اغلى.
وانا بعت كل ما عندي وكذلك جاري نفذ ما عنده *والحمد لله الصادق الوعد* ولم انافس احدا ؛ ثقة *بالله تعالى* وبما قاله لنا *اهل البيت عليهم السلام* ؛ لذلك اكلنا رزقنا وبهدوء تام ولم نزعل على احد وكان ياتي الزبون ويقول :
جارك فلان يعطي ارخص منك.
فاقول له رحمه الله انه افضل مني .
او يقول انه يبيع اغلى منك مادحا لي .
وانت منصف اكثر منه .
*اقول له ابدا لا تستغيب انا اقبل يديه ارجوك لا تستغيب* .
وبلفعل عشنا هذا العمر *والحمد لله* ولم نكن في همّ لرزقنا لانه لا يسبقنا اليه غيرنا واذا بسائقنا الذي قال انا اخذكم بمبلغ 15 الف دينار امتلئت سيارته باسرع من جاره الذي ياخذ ب13 الف دينار 
*اتعجب منك قارئي العزيز* : *لماذا لا تسلني لماذا اكدت على نشاط السائق والفت نظرك ........*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 17

*السلام* *عليكم*
اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
نظرت الى السائق واذا باحدى رجليه قد ابتليت بقطع او بالابتلاء الرباني وهو مع ذلك مرحا ونشطا افضل من باقي اصحاب السيارات ؛ وتذكرت اني ركبت معه قبل سنين لما زرنا العراق مع الاهل .
فقلت في نفسي *سبحان الله* ؛ الاحساس بالسعادة هو شعور باطني يخلقه الانسان في جوهره بنفسه حينما يسلم لامر الله تعالى ؛ ويغفل عما ابتلي به او يتغافل وقال *اهل البيت عليهم السلام*
في رواية عن *الامام الصادق عليه السلام* :
*الكافي 2 57*
*...ثُمَّ قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِعَدْلِهِ وَ قِسْطِهِ جَعَلَ الرَّوْحَ* *وَ الرَّاحَةَ فِي الْيَقِينِ وَ الرِّضَا** وَ* *جَعَلَ الْهَمَّ وَ**الْحَزَنَ فِي الشَّكِّ وَ السَّخَطِ*.
وكان الرجل مع ركابه حسن الخلق يسرح ويمرح معهم في الاحاديث .
كنت انظر الى الشارع واذا بزوار *الامام الحسين الشهيد عليه السلام* يمشون على اقدامهم قد ملؤا الشارع من جانبيه رجالا ونساءا ؛ وهناك الكثير من خدام *الامام عليه السلام* قد نصبوا لهم خيما لاطعام الزوار واعطائهم ما يحتاجون وحتى ان هناك خيم نصبت للتطبيب .
كنت افكرفي نفسي ؛ من يجذبهم هؤلاء للسير الى هذه المسافات الكثيرة من الكوت الى *النجف الاشرف* ثم الى *كربلاء الحزين* سبحانه وتعالى حينما يقول في *محكم الكتاب العزيز* :

َ *فَاجْعَلْ أَفْئِدَةً مِنَ النَّاسِ تَهْوي إِلَيْهِمْ وَ ارْزُقْهُمْ مِنَ الثَّمَراتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْكُرُونَ*
فانك تجد الاية هنا جلية واضحة للعيان حيث تراهم يمشون بافئدتهم لا باقدامهم بل يمشون واضعين قلوبهم على ايديهم يقدموها رخيصتا *لامامهم روحي فداه .*
هنا تجد الحب باشرق انواره ؛ وتجد العاشقين ان كنت لا تعرفهم فها هم يسيرون امامك نحو معشوقهم 
لاتقل انه صاحب حاجة وهو يذهب لحاجته لانك تقع في *مهوى سحيق* لان تفكيرك هذا يضحك الثكلى ؛ واي حاجة وهو قد جعل مهجته تحت قدميه وترك كل ما خوله ربه ليسجل كلمة حضور فقط *لامامه عليه السلام* ثم يعود .
كنت افكر هكذا واذا بسائقنا المرح تحول جانبا عن الطريق ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل 18

*السلام* *عليكم*
اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن* *الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن اعدائهم*
كنت افكر هكذا واذا بسائقنا المرح تحول جانبا عن الطريق 
ووقف عند مقهى وقال اخواني *اشربوا الشاي* واستراحوا ؛ وكنت انظر الى السائق من المقهى وهو برجل واحدة سالمة مع ذلك *حياه الله* لنشاطه ؛ غسل السيارة في هذه الفترة الوجيزة ونظفها وكانها محبوبته ؛ تراه يناجيها بعيونه فرحا بها ؛ *فأساله تعالى ان يحفظها له ويحفظه لها* ؛ *واسال الله* *تعالى* ان يكون جميع احبتي المبتلين باي بلاء من الابتلائات الخارجة عن ارادة الانسان ان يكون كهذا ؛ لان هناك من الناس تراه وكل بدنه اسلم ما يكون لكنه يجرح نفسه بسكين عدم التسليم *لله عز* *وجل* واذا به يشعر بآلآم كل مبتلي العالم ؛ وكان بامكانه ان يتغافل ويهنئ بعيشه كما قال *امير المؤمنين* عليه السلام:
*من لم يتغافل تنغص عيشه** .*
فكرت ان اتوضئ لاني تذكرت 

الكافي 3 70 
قَالَ *أَبُو الْحَسَنِ مُوسَى* عليه السلام :
*مَنْ تَوَضَّأَ لِلْمَغْرِبِ كَانَ وُضُوؤُهُ ذَلِكَ كَفَّارَةً لِمَا مَضَى مِنْ ذُنُوبِهِ فِي نَهَارِهِ مَا خَلَا الْكَبَائِرَ وَ مَنْ تَوَضَّأَ لِصَلَاةِ الصُّبْحِ كَانَ وُضُوؤُهُ ذَلِكَ كَفَّارَةً لِمَا مَضَى مِنْ ذُنُوبِهِ فِي لَيْلَتِهِ إِلَّا الْكَبَائِرَ* 
*وبعد ان توضئت فكرت هل سميت باسم الله ام لا* 
الكافي 3 16 
ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنْ بَعْضِ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ*عليه السلام قَالَ:
*إِذَا سَمَّيْتَ فِي الْوُضُوءِ طَهُرَ جَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ وَ إِذَا لَمْ تُسَمِّ لَمْ يَطْهُرْ مِنْ جَسَدِكَ إِلَّا مَا مَرَّ عَلَيْهِ الْمَاءُ* 
وركبنا السيارة جميعا وبدء سائقنا المتفائل بالخير يجد السير نحو *النجف الاشرف* بقلوبنا لا بسيارته ؛ والمشاة رجالا ونساء واطفالا وبنات وبنين كلهم يمشون من جانبي الطريق ؛ وكلما مرت السيارة مقدارا من الكلومترات واذا بخيمة منصوبة واصحابها يتوسلون بالزائرين *لعرش الله* الكرام المنورين ويقسمون على الناس: *تعالوا يا زوار ابو علي تعالوا وكلوا من زاد ابو علي ..........*
قلت في نفسي:
يارب كم جميل مذهب التشيع *والله* لو كنت غير مسلم واقرء عن هذا المذهب لاحببته لانه مذهب حي نشيط متفائل المذهب الذي الذي يمزج الدمعة بالابتسامة ؛ تراه وخده قد قسم الى شطرين يفرح بواحدة لفرح *آل الرسول* عليهم السلام وعلى الاخرى الدمعة تسير لآلامهم وحزنهم ؛ فهو ضاحك باكي ؛ وشفتاه يتمتمان بالصوات وقدميه تركضان قبل صاحبهما وكانهما يعلمان اين يراد بالسير بهما ؛
*اللهم لك الحمد عني وعن كل شيعي لم يلتفت لجمال مذهبه وعذوبة مسلكه*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 19*


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم*


*والسيارة تسير وانا افكر بما ارى من مناظر عديمة الوجود في الدنيا . واين تجد من* *يطعمك** وهو يعتقد انك مننت عليه حيث اكلت من زاده ؛* *والعراق يمر بمرحلة المخاض**والضيق والاضطراب الامني .*


*ثم لا يكتفي باطعام المشاة ؛ والذي ادهشني : كانوا يقفون امام كل سيارة تمر* *ويتوسلون بالركاب ان انزلزا وكلوا ثم اذهبوا .*


*ومنهم من لا يكتفي بهذا القدر بل يرمي بالفواكه وعصيره والماء المعدني بالسيارات..*

*سبحان الله* *اهو كرم ؟* *ام افئدة تهوى الحسين عليه السلام .*
*واي مذهب فيه هذا الاطعام وبهذا الشك الواسع ؛ وهو يعلم بان الكثير منهم قد لا يتفق معه في اتجاهاته السياسية ؛ لكن الان الهدف واحد والسير الى واحد وهو ارضاء* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله** وامتثال امر* *القران الكريم** في* *حب ذوي قربى رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله* *.*
*يارب وفقني ان اناجي القلوب هذه بقلبي** ؛ كنت وانا انظر اليهم يمشون حفاة اقول يارب ليتك تاذن لي ان افرش تحت اقدامهم قلبي ومهجتي ؛ وكنت اشعر باني** لا استطيع ان اسيطر على مشاعري** ؛ وكنت* *اود ان انثر ورود الدنيا بعطرها على رؤسهم** ثم اتحسر لضعفي ؛ ولكن اعود فاتقوى حيث اقول* *ربي ارحم مني** وهو قادر على مايشاء ؛ وحينها تذكرت هذه الرواية التي تقول في ظهور الامام* *الحجة عليه السلام**اسعد الناس به اهل العراق .*
*بدئت السيارة تقترب من* *النجف الاشرف ؛* *وبدئت افكر ان لي اختين وأخويين فلبيت ايهما اذهب ؛ وفجئتا تذكرت ان اخي الاكبر* *ابو ميثم** اتصل بي قبل سفري وهو لا يعلم بسفري قائلا وهو يبكي خلف الجوال .........*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 20* 


*السلام عليكم* 


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم* 


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه* 


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 


*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم* 


*والعن اعدائهم* 
*وفجئة تذكرت ان اخي الاكبر* *ابو ميثم** اتصل بي قبل سفري وهو لا يعلم بسفري قائلا وهو يبكي خلف الجوال .........*
*فقلت له حبيبي ابو ميثم ما يبكيك ؟*
*وكان يهمني بكائه حيث انه اخي الاكبر مني بكثير وقد قال* *الامام الرضا عليه السلام*
*تهذيب‏الأحكام 7 393*  

**عَنِ* *الرِّضَا عليه السلام* *قَالَ* *:* 


*الْأَخُ الْأَكْبَرُ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الْأَبِ*  
*وليتنا نمتثل هذه الاحكام الجميلة ونحترم كل فرد في العائلة وفي المجتمع بما امرنا* *اهل* *البيت عليهم السلام** ؛ لساد السلام والاحترام جميع البشر* *.*
*فقال لي** :*
*اخي رئيت امس رؤيا عجيبة. فقلت له وما هي ؟*
*فقال رئيت كانك جئت الى بيتنا وانت ماسك بيدك وبتمام الاحترام امرئة طويلة القامة ؛ جليلة ومهيبة وانت تدخل بيتنا وفي البيت مجموعة من النساء المحترمات وكنت حزينا اشد الحزن انت والجليلة التي كانت معك .*
*فقلت له اخي ان حلمك هذا تاويله واضح ؛ وهو انني عازم على السفر الى زيارة* *الامام الحسين* *عليه السلام** في الاربعين ولكي امشي من* *النجف الاشرف* *بعد الاستاذان من* *امير المؤمنين عليه* *السلام** الى كربلاء الحزينة وهذا هو بشارة لي بان حزني السرمد ؛ وقلبي المجروح لسيدتي زينب سيكون تسديدي في سفري ؛ وهو امر لي ان احل في بيتك* *ان شاء الله** وبشارة بوصولي سالما اليك ؛ وايضا لك بشارة لقبول ما تقدمه من خدمات لزوار* *الامام الحسين عليه السلام* *ان شاء**الله تعالى** .*
*لذلك لم اتردد في ذهابي الى بيت اخي ابو ميثم .*
*ولما وصلت السيارة الى* *النجف الاشرف** قفز صاحبنا المرح المتفائل الراضي بظاهره بالقضاء والقدر على سقف السيارة وكأنه لم يكن للابتلاء في وجوده محل ؛ واخذ يناولنا الحقائب بكل نشاط وهو مبتسم وينادي بصوت ممزوج بابتسامة عذبه على(* *كيفكم اخواني الان اعطيكم كل* *الحقائب** )*
*فاخذت حقيبتي وكانت هناك سيارة تنتظر الركاب الواصلين فاستاجرت سيارة وذهبت الى بيت اخي واذا ......*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 21*


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم*

*فاخذت حقيبتي وكانت هناك سيارة تنتظر الركاب الواصلين فاستاجرت سيارة وذهبت الى بيت اخي ؛ واذا بالساعة الرابعة بعد الظهر وهم لم يتناولوا الطعام منتظرين لقدومي احتراما لما شاهد في منامه ؛ فجلسنا جميعا وتناولنا ما قسمه الله لنا ؛ لانك لا تاكل الا ما قدر لك وان لم يقدر فلو دخل فمك لخرج منه :*
*بحارالأنوار 44 354* 
*و قد اشتد* *بمسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام** العطش و على باب القصر ناس جلوس ينتظرون الإذن فيهم عمارة بن عقبة بن أبي معيط و عمرو بن حريث و مسلم بن عمرو و كثير بن شهاب و* *إذا قلة باردة موضوعة** على الباب. فقال** مسلم عليه السلام** : اسقوني من هذا الماء فقال له مسلم بن عمرو : أ تراها ما أبردها لا و الله لا تذوق منها قطرة أبدا حتى تذوق الحميم في نار جهنم*
*(* *لعنة الله عليك وعلى من مهد لك من السابقين** )*
*فقال له* *ابن عقيل**(* *عليه السلام** ) ويحك من أنت؟*
*فقال أنا الذي عرف الحق إذ أنكرته و نصح لإمامه إذ غششته و أطاعه إذ خالفته أنا مسلم بن عمرو الباهلي فقال له* *ابن عقيل( عليه السلام)* *لأمك الثكل ما أجفاك و أقطعك و أقسى قلبك أنت يا ابن باهلة أولى* *بالحميم و الخلود في نار جهنم مني**.* 
*ثم جلس فتساند إلى حائط و بعث غلاما له فأتاه بقلة عليها منديل و قدح فصب فيه ماء فقال له اشرب فأخذ كلما شرب امتلأ القدح دما من فمه و لا يقدر أن يشرب ففعل ذلك مرتين فلما ذهب في الثالثة ليشرب سقطت ثناياه في القدح فقال:*
*الحمد لله لو كان لي من الرزق المقسوم لشربته*
*وبعد ان تناولنا الطعام . واسترحت ثم تجاذبنا اطراف الحديث فقلت لاخي:*
*سبحان الله كم كان ازدحام من الكوت وهو قريب الحدود الى* *النجف الاشرف** والناس كانهم السيل من اعلى قمم الجبال الشامخة بشموخ العز والولاء* *لآل الرسول صلى الله عليه واله** الى الوادي ذو الارض الخصبة . بورود استقبال اهل الولاء ؛ فقال اخي ومنذ 15 يوما والناس هكذا بدون انقطاع .*
*فقلت سبحان الله وكم يكون ما يبذلون مع هذا الغلاء من الاموال ليقدموا هذه الخدمات ؟*
*فقال اخي مع كل هذا وهم يبكون انهم مقصيرون في حق الزائرين .*
*الله اكبر ماهذا الكرم الذي يخجل حاتم الطائي ان شاهد ما بذله فقراء العراق من مهجة قلوبهم رخيصا للزائرين ؛ ان الكثير منهم باع حتى اثاث بيته ليكون مساهما فيما يقدمه لذوي قربى* *الرسول صلى الله عليه* *واله** وريحانته ومحبوبه ومحبوب كل الشيعة ؛* *الحسين وولده واخوته واصحابه وعياله .*
*ثم سرت الى حرم* *امير المؤمنين عليه السلام* *واذا بي ارى في الحرم قمرا يسير على الارض فتنحيت جانبا وقلت ودموعي على خدي* *سبحان الله* *أ قمرا سائرا يمشي على ارض الحرم ...؟!*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 22*


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم*

*ثم سرت الى حرم* *امير المؤمنين عليه السلام* *واذا بي ارى في الحرم قمرا يسير على الارض فتنحيت جانبا وقلت ودموعي على خدي* *سبحان الله* *أ قمرا سائرا يمشي على ارض الحرم ...؟!* 
*دققت النظر من بين الزائرين* *حرم الله تعالى** واذا بي ارى نفسي محقا* *انه قمر يمشي على ارض الحرم** ؛ كانت فتاة صغيرة قد يكون عمرها بين ال 10* *–** 8 سنة لكنها فاقدة الرجلين بمعنى ان رجليها كانت كوردتان لم تتفتحان والحرم مزدحم في ايام الاربعينية ؛ فكان مسؤل الحرم يوسع لها طريقها من بين الزائرين وكذلك رجل اخر خلفها والظاهر كان ابوها يفتحوا لها الطريق لكي لا يتجاسر على حريمها في حرم ابوها** امير المؤمنين**عليه السلام** نعم ابوها اليس قال* *رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله** :*

*بحارالأنوار 36 11* 


*قَالَ* *النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه* *واله* *يَا عَلِيُّ أَنَا وَ أَنْتَ أَبَوَا هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ وَ مِنْ حُقُوقِ الْآبَاءِ وَ الْأُمَّهَاتِ أَنْ يَتَرَحَّمُوا عَلَيْهِمْ فِي الْأَوْقَاتِ لِيَكُونَ فِيهِمْ أَدَاءُ حُقُوقِهِمْ*


*فلما دققت النظر اليها وجدت هذه الفتاة قد رُسم على فمها ابتسامة كانها تسع كل هموم الاجئين** الى* *امامهم عليه السلام** ؛* *وكانها اكثر سلامة من جميعهم ؛ نعم وهي كذلك لان السلامة سلامة البال لا سلامة الجسم ؛ والعافية عافية الروح لا عافية الاعضاء والعقل مغلوب بالشهوات .*


*فبدئت بالزيارة وقلبي مكلوم للفتاة لانها ملكت كل مشاعري بابتسامتها الجميلة والمعبرة وكانها**تريد ان تقول لابوها وامامها**امير المؤمنين عليه السلام**سيدي لا يمنعني عنك ان لم ينمو غصناي ؛ وهي تريد بابتسامتها المعسلة تقول سيدى نفسي جنينة من الرضا مفتحة ورودها من امل الاطمئنان للقضا*


*ثم بدئت* *اناجي امير المؤمنين عليه السلام** قائلا:*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 23*


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم*


*ثم بدئت* *اناجي امير المؤمنين عليه السلام** قائلا:*


*سيدي يا* *امير المؤمنين* *عليك صلوات الله** كم ابتليت بجهل الناس قديما وحديثا بل وبجهل من ادعى انه عرفك!*


*ومن عرفك ؟* *والنبي الاكرم صلى الله عليه واله** قال :*


*تأويل‏الآيات‏الظاهرة 145* 


*يا علي ما عرف الله إلا أنا و أنت و لا عرفني إلا الله و أنت و لا عرفك إلا الله و أنا* 


*وكيف للمحدود بحدود جهله ان يعرف من لم يحده ربه .*


*عجبا للانسان لم يُعَجّز خالقه ان يعطي علمه لنملة وان نقلت معجزة عن امامه استعظمه* 


*سيدي انت القائل :*

*ِّ* *إِنَّ الْحَقَّ وَ الْبَاطِلَ لَا يُعْرَفَانِ بِالنَّاسِ وَ لَكِنِ اعْرِفِ الْحَقَّ بِاتِّبَاعِ مَنِ اتَّبَعَهُ وَ الْبَاطِلَ بِاجْتِنَابِ مَنِ اجْتَنَبَه‏.*
*حبيبي يا* *امير المؤمنين عليك صلوات الله** ان في اعتقادي بان كل كرامة ومنقبة ومعجزة نقلت عنك فانما هي دون مقامك وعلو شانك بل انا اقر امامك سيدي باني اعترف واعتقد بمقاماتك التي هي لك عند ربك ولم تبوح بها لضعفنا كما قلت* *سيدي** :*


*ِ وَ لَقَدِ انْدَمَجْتُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ لَوْ بُحْتُ بِهِ لَاضْطَرَبْتُمُ اضْطِرَابَ الْأَرْشِيَةِ فِي الطَّوِيِّ الْبَعِيدَة*


*فانا سيدى اعتقد وادين الله بذلك العلم الذي لم تبوح به* 


*سيدي يا* *امير المؤمنين عليك صلوات الله تعالى** ان اعتقادي بك ان هذا الضريح لم يكن حاجزا بين قلبي وعلمك به ؛ وبماذا ابيح لك من همومي وهموم من اوصاني ان انقل لك همومه من احبائي واخواتي واخوتي في وطني وقراباتي واعضاء المنتديات الذين اوصوني بالدعاء لهم ونقل همومهم اليك وانت اعلم بهم وبما ياملون منك* *سيدي ؛ وانت** من اعطاك* *ذوالجلال والاكرام** القدرة والكمال ؛ فافض عليهم من حلمك عن غفلاتهم واشفع لهم بغفران ذنوبهم ومد يد كرمك الذي عرفت به حيث تاكل اليابس من الخبز وتطعم من لا يعرف قدرك الذ الطعام ؛ فافض عليهم من جودك بقضاء حوائجهم للدارين واعطهم فوق ما ياملون* 


*وكنت قد كتبت اسماء من اوصاني بالدعاء في المواقع التي اكتب بها نسخ متعددة وحيث كان* *الحرم** مزدحما جدا فطلبت من شاب من الماشين الى كربلاء الحزن وهو متمسك بالضريح ان يلقي الاسماء التي طبعتها بجهاز الطابعة التي في مكتبتي فالقاها في الضريح . فقلت في نفسي* *والحمد**لله** حيث اصبح هذا الزائر واسطة بيني وبين اميري ولعله يكون سبب ان يجاب ادعيتهم بشفاعته الغير مقصودة*


*ثم استاذنت من* *امير المؤمنين عليه السلام** للانصراف لبعض شاني :*

*ِِ* *فَإِذَا اسْتَأْذَنُوكَ لِبَعْضِ شَأْنِهِمْ فَأْذَنْ لِمَنْ شِئْتَ مِنْهُمْ وَ اسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمُ اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحيم‏*
*ورجعت الى بيت اخي ابو ميثم حفظه الله تعالى ووجدته واولاده في لهفة*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 24*



*السلام عليكم*



*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم*



*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*



*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*



*والعن اعدائهم*

*ورجعت الى بيت اخي* *ابو ميثم حفظه الله تعالى** ووجدته اولاده في لهفة الانتظار ؛ والمائدة جاهزة فجلسنا معا وبدئنا بالاكل ونحن نتحدث عن* *الاربعين الحسيني** وكيف ان صدام مع غطرسته وتكبره لم يستطع الوقوف امام* *المشي الى كربلاء الحزن** فقال* *اخي ابو بشير**: كان في اواخر حكومة الطاغية* *صدام رجل من كبار الامن العراقي** فقد حول اليه امر الوقوف والصد للزوار الماشين الى* *كربلاء الحزن ؛* *ولكنه اعتذر عن قبول هذه المهمة ؛ فقيل له لماذا تخالف اوامر القيادة الصدامية ؟* *فقال**: لاني كنت عقيما وكلما عالجت فلم ارزق الذرية الى ان اشار احدهم لي ان انذر المشي الى الامام* *الحسين عليه السلام** ومباشرة بعد النذر رزقت العام الماضي وانا في هذه السنة لابد ان اذهب مشيا مع الزائرين وافعلوا بي ماشئتم اخشى على ولدي من الموت ان لم اذهب** ؛ولما انتهينا من الاكل وذهبنا للنوم جلست نصف الليل وانا افكر في عظمة الزيارة ؛ وابرمج ليوم غد ؛ واذا باخي العزيز** ابو**ميثم* *جاء لي بالحليب الدافئ بدفئ* *الحنان الحسيني** فعرفت امرا مهما وهو ان* *الكرم الحسيني** الذي وفق له الشيعة في طريق* *الامام الحسين عليه السلام** اثر كثيرا على طبائع العراقيين ؛ حيث انه يفكر مهما قدم لضيفه الزائر فلا يساوي ذرة مما يقدم اليه في طريق المشاة ؛ لذلك كنت اجد اخي العزيز يقوم لي بخدمات فوق الضيافة والكرم عرفت انها مهجة يبذلها* *لامامه عليه السلام ؛* *بل انها روح بيده لا يعرف كيف يجعلها رخيصة حينما يقدمها لمن يمتثل* *امر ائمته في زيارة امامه* *الشهيد** نعم تجد هذا الكرم واضحا وجلي وهم خجلون انهم لم يقدموا ما يحلق في اجواء روحهم من تقديم المستنحيل .*
*سالني اخي ابو ميثم ماذا ستعمل اليوم ؟*
*قلت له : اريد الذهاب لزيارة* *الامامين الكاظمين عليهما السلام* *فاني قد اشتقت لزيارتهما كثيرا ومن هناك اذهب لزيارة* *الامامين العسكريين عليهما السلام** في سامراء .*
*وبعد تناول الافطار تهيئت للسفر وذهبت الى موضع السيارات التي تنقل المسافرين من اطراف مدينة النجف الاشرف الى بعض المدن العراقية الاخرى وهو المعروف* *بكراج كربلاء** ولما ركبت الفت انتباهي امرا ؛ لعنت فيه صدام وشكرت فيه نعمة الباري تعالى على ما بدل وحول من احوال العراق حيث ..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 25*

*السلام عليكم*

*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*

*والعن اعدائهم*
*ولما ركبت ؛ الفت انتباهي امرا ؛ لعنت فيه صدام وشكرت فيه نعمة الباري تعالى على ما بدل وحوّل من احوال العراق واوضاعه حيث ..*
*صرخ عند اول سير السيارة احد الركاب (* *افلح من صلى على محمد وال محمد** ) واجاب الركاب ندائه بالصلوات فكانهم بجوابهم رضوان الله عليهم رموا بي الى ما قبل 35 سنة حيث* *كان الصلوات مخيفا للطغات وأن من يجيب المنادي بها وكأنه متخلف ؛ وقد لا يكون في نفسه يعتقد بهذا الاعتقاد لكنه خوفا من حكم البعث الجائر يتظاهر بهذا التطور** بزعمه ؛* *والعجيب ان القرويين الذين كنا نامل بهم ان يكونوا هم من اهل البساطة وعدم التعقيد في الاعتقاد ؛ فان الكثير منهم شملهم المكروب البعثي الجائر ؛ بحيث كنا نسافر ليلة الجمعة عادة من بغداد الى النجف الاشرف ؛ وناتي من الكلية الى منظقة توقف السيارات وتسمى* *علاوي الحلة** ففي ليلة من ليالي الجمعة جئت الى هناك لاركب الى** النجف**الاشرف** واذا بالازدحام يفاجئني كثرته وليس هناك اي سيارة لنقل المسافرين ؛ فبقيت متحيرا ماذا افعل لانه ليس هناك اي فرصة سوى الليلة وغد يوم الجمعة الى عصرها يجب ان اعود الى* *بغداد للجامعة والدرس** ؛ فبدئت بقرائة الختمة المعروفة للموالين ولم تتخلف ولا مرة واحدة في حياتي في الاجابة للحصول على السيارة ؛ ومجرد ان انتهيت من الختمة واذا بسيارة كبيرة وتسمى في العراق في تلك الايام**( دك النجف)** ؛ فهرع المسافرون ليركبوا وركبت معهم وكنت فرحا ومبتهجا ان سارجع لاهلي وتعلمون ان قلبي كان مكلوم ومجروح ويقطر دما يغطي فرحتي وبهجتي ....لماذا ؟؟!!*

----------


## دموووع الوله

متصفح ملئ بـ الكم الهائل من المعلومات 

سأكون من المتابعين أخي 
دمتْ بخير

----------


## نغام الانوثه



----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 26*


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر مروركم اعزتي القراء وخالص دعواتي لكم*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم*

*؛ فهرع المسافرون ليركبوا وركبت معهم وكنت فرحا ومبتهجا ان سارجع لاهلي وتعلمون ان قلبي كان مكلوم ومجروح ويقطر دما يغطي فرحتي وبهجتي حينما كنت اتذكر بان امي قد شد يديها على جسمها فلا تستطيع احتضان ولدها المشتاق لحنان امه حيث دفنت في صحن امير المؤمنين عليه السلام وساذهب للبيت ولا ام تنتظرني بل اذهب كنحلة تبحث عن شجرة لتمتص رحيقها فتعود لتصنع العسل ولكن اين زهرتي؟!.*
*وهكذا اغرق في بحر شوقي ولهفتي لحنان الام حتى اصل الى البيت في النجف الاشرف ؛ولما ركبنا في الباص وحيث كنت فرحا لمجيئه ولنقلنا* 
فناديت باعلي صوتي ( *افلح من صلي علي محمد وال محمد*) وكنت متحمسا بندائي اشد التحمس حيث ناديت بالصلوات وانا واقف ؛ لفرحي بمجيئ الباص لنقلنا الى *النجف الاشرف* ولكن لم يجبني اي احد من الركاب ؛ وكان جالسا بجنبي احد المسافرين ؛ وهو شاب كان اكبر مني حدود *العشر سنوات* وهو يلبس النظارات وبيده كتب كانه قد جاء من *الكلية* ؛ وامامي مجموعة من الركاب وهم قرويين يرتدون الملابس العراقية العقال واليشماغ العراقي ؛ كنت جالس وأنا في حالة يرثى لها من خجلي وحيائي حيث تحمست كثيرا بينما لم يحبني اي انسان من المسافرين ؛ وانا افكر بوضع* الشيعة* وكيف ان البعثيين استطاعوا مسخهم ومسخ فطرتهم الولائية *واذا بالسائق فتح المذياع* وكانت تقرء المطربة ام كلثوم وباشعار من القريض الذي لايفهمه الا المثقفين بالادب العربي ؛ واذا بهذا القروي الجالس امامي ينادي *باعلى صوته باللهجة العراقية (ما اتصعده...)*
وبقوله هذا ازددت الماً وقلت *سبحان الله* لم يجبني احدا منهم وانا ادعوهم للاجر والثواب وغفران الذنوب كما في الرواية عن النبي صلى الله عليه واله وعن اهل بيته عليهم السلام 
*الكافي 2 492* 
عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ عَنْ *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام* قَالَ:
*قَالَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله : فَأَكْثِرُوا الصَّلَاةَ عَلَيْهِ فَإِنَّهُ مَنْ صَلَّى عَلَى النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله* *صَلَاةً وَاحِدَةً**صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ أَلْفَ صَلَاةٍ فِي أَلْفِ صَفٍّ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ** وَ لَمْ يَبْقَ شَيْ‏ءٌ مِمَّا خَلَقَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا صَلَّى عَلَى الْعَبْدِ لِصَلَاةِ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ وَ صَلَاةِ مَلَائِكَتِهِ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَرْغَبْ فِي هَذَا فَهُوَ جَاهِلٌ مَغْرُورٌ قَدْ بَرِئَ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ وَ رَسُولُهُ وَ أَهْلُ بَيْتِهِ* 
مستدرك‏الوسائل 5 334 
وَ* عَنْهُ صلى الله عليه واله*:
*مَنْ صَلَّى عَلَيَّ مَرَّةً لَمْ يَبْقَ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الْمَعْصِيَةِ ذَرَّةٌ* 
وفي نفس المصدر 
وَ قَالَ *صلى الله عليه واله* :
*مَنْ صَلَّى عَلَيَّ مَرَّةً لَمْ يَبْقَ لَهُ مِنْ ذُنُوبِهِ ذَرَّةٌ* 
فانما ازددت الماً لاني ادعوهم لهذا الخير كله ولم يجبني احد منهم بينما يطلب هذا القروي من السائق ان يزيد صوت الغناء المحرم 
وسيكون الباص بيت غناء لا تستجاب فيها الدعوة ولا تامن فيها الفجيعة:
الكافي 6 433 
قَالَ قَالَ *أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام*:
*بَيْتُ الْغِنَاءِ لَا تُؤْمَنُ فِيهِ الْفَجِيعَةُ وَ لَا تُجَابُ فِيهِ الدَّعْوَةُ وَ لَا يَدْخُلُهُ الْمَلَكُ* 
فاردت ان اخجل هذا القروي امام الناس *لحرقة قلبي _ ارجو عدم ملامتي لاني في تلك الايام كنت شابا قد في الثامن عشر من عمري او ازيد سنة لا اتذكر بالضبط* _ 
فناديت باعلى صوتي حجي ماتقول ام كلثوم باشعارها هذه لاني كنت على يقين انه لا يفهم حتى كلمة واحدة من غنائها وشعرها ؛ بينما هذا القروي لم يتاخر في جوابي ولا لحظة وقال مباشرتا :

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 27*


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر**مروركم** اعزائي* *القراء**وخالص* *دعواتي** لكم*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*

*والعن اعدائهم*
فناديت باعلى صوتي حجي ماتقول ام كلثوم باشعارها هذه لاني كنت على يقين انه لا يفهم حتى كلمة واحدة من غنائها وشعرها ؛ بينما هذا القروي لم يتاخر في جوابي ولا لحظه وقال مباشرتا :
( عمي ما افهم شيئ ولكن على الطربگه)
فلما اجاب بهذا الجوب سكت .
فاحس جاري الجالس جنبي كيف اني كالسمكة المبلولة في الزيت الحار احترق واتلوى من ألمي فحنّ ورقّ لي وقال لي:
اخي انظر الى هذه الساحة وكانت السيارة قد وصلت الى *ساحة ام الطبول* في *بغداد* وكان وسط الميدان قد نصبوا نافورة وهي تُصعد الماء بالوان متنوعة وجميلة وكانت جدا جميلة في تلك الايام وجديدة ثم قال لي الشاب اني ادرس القانون والسياسة في *صوفيا* وهناك ساحة فيها مثل هذه النافورة بالضبط .
فعرفت من قوله هذا انه يريد ان يخفف عن كاهلي ما اعاني من *اللوعة والاذى* ويلقي على قلبي *المحروق ماء المواسات بحنانه* *فنعم الجار كان لي* جزاه الله خيرا لأنه تحدث بقضايا كانت سبب *تحول* *كبير في حياتي ؛ بل اني استطيع ان اقول انه كان السبب في حياتي الجديدة بوعي ويقضة .*
*قال لي الشاب*:
اخي انا رئيتك واحسست كيف تتالمت لعدم اجابتهم لدعوتك لهم للخير الكثير ؛ وردهم جميلك فلا تتالم وانا سانقل لك خلاصة وعصارة ما درسناه في كلية القانون والسياسة لتنسى ما حدث ؛ فبقوله هذا فكرت في نفسي قد يكون قوله هذا هداية من الله تعالى لما عانيت من سوء ادب المسافرين مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله الكرام .
قال ان اكثر الحكومات في العالم انما تحكمها عصابات مدعومة من قبل اليهود الا الاندر من الحكومات التي هي مستقلة واقعا ؛ وكان كلامه في زمن حكومة احمد حسن البكر لعنة الله عليه ثم قال تاتي العصابة الحاكمة للحكومة ولكنها تنشطر قسمين ؛ قسم يستلمون الحكم بوعود كاذبة كثيرة يعطوها لشعوبهم والقسم الاخر يكونون مخالفين بالظاهر للحكومة الحاكمة ليجمعون حولهم من يخالفهم فيستفيدوا بعملهم هذا اولا : معرفة المخالفين للحكومة ؛ وثانيا : يطمئنوا بان الضرر من هؤلاء لا يصيبهم لانهم اصبحوا من ضمن العصابة الحاكمة واقعا ؛ الى ان يصل تذمر المخالفين للحكم الى درجة لا يتحملون الحكومة الحاكمة ؛ فتاتي الفئات المخالفة بقيادة *الشطر الثاني* من العصابة فيزيلوا الفئة الحاكمة ويحكموا هم ؛ فيكون بالواقع الحاكم هم نفس العصابة الحاكمة . وهكذا .
وكانت في تلك الايام مجلة تصدر باسم الف باء وينتقدون بها حكومة البعث فكلما قرئت فيها انتقاد للبعثيين تذكرت كلمة المثقف هذا ولم اغتر بالمخالفين واسكت واترحم عليه لنصيحته الى ان مرت الايام وانكشف حال المجلة وهي نفس ما قاله ذلك الشاب كانت هي مجلة بعثية بانتقداها اردوا ان يكتشفوا المناهضين لحكومة البعث فلعنة الله عليهم .
بينما اليوم وفي مسيري الى الكاظمين من النجف الاشرف واجابة الناس لصلوات المنادي تذكرت كل هذه الاحداث وانا افكر سمعت قول احد الركاب وهو ينادي مرعوبا مرتبكا وكأن صاعقة نزلت من السماء ...........

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 28*


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر**مروركم** اعزائي* *القراء**وخالص* *دعواتي** لكم*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*

وانا افكر سمعت قول احد الركاب وهو ينادي مرعوبا مرتبكا وكأن *صاعقة نزلت من السماء*
ونحن في طريقنا الى الكاظمية ( *خوي اصبر لا تروح خلي يولون* )
فسئلت ما حدث قال لي احد الركاب انظر الى السيارات العسكرية للامريكان فانهم ان جاؤا في الشارع فلا يحق لاي سيارة عراقية ان تمر من جنبهم وكانهم اصحاب البلاد *؛ حقا ان الانسان يشعر بقلبه كانه يُحز بشفرة الجزار مما يرى ؛ كيف ان اليهود والنصارى يسيرون وكأنهم اصحاب البلاد والعراقي المظلوم يجب ان يقف جانبا حتى يمر هؤلاء اللعناء* 
*اللهم احفظ بلاد المسلمين من هؤلاء ؛ اللهم رد كيد الامريكان اليهود لنحرهم* الانسان لما يرى هذه *المناظر يصاب بالرعب الموحش من هؤلاء ويشكر نعمة الامن في بلاده* .
*شعرت وانا انظر الى السائق وكل عيوني رجاء منه ان لا يسرع خائفا منهم ومن قساوتهم لانهم يتعاملون مع العراقيين كانهم ذباب لا قيمة لهم فيضربوا برصاصهم من احبوا ومن اشتهوا ؛ والسائق تشعر به كانه قارورة زجاجية تتكسر على ارض الشارع اسفا انه ممسوك من عنقه وبخناقه لا يستطيع ان يعبر ويصرخ ان الشارع لي انت تنحى عنه ........*
*ولما مرت السيارات العسكرية واذا مكتوب عليها لا تقترب اكثر من 100 متر ترمى ... لذلك لما يقترب السواق العراقيين منهم ينادوا الركاب لا تقترب منهم لانهم سمعوا وشاهدوا الكثير ممن رموهم هؤلاء الهمج* 
*واخيرا والحمد لله رب العالمين وصلت الى الكاظمية على ساكنها الاف السلام والتحية* وهرعت الى الحرم الشريف مهرولا من شوقي ولما وصلت *واذا بالبهجة ملئت قلبي وروحي لاني وجدت التغير الكبير في البناء والعمران في الحرم الشريف وقد غير كل شئ فيه من ارضه ومنائره وبناء داخل الحرم الشريف ثم ازدحام الزائرين في جميع انحاء الحرم والاروقة والصحن فشكرت الله كثيرا لما وجدت من تغيرات مفرحة ومبهجة وتذكرت قول الله تعالى :*
*يُريدُونَ لِيُطْفِؤُا نُورَ اللَّهِ بِأَفْواهِهِمْ وَ اللَّهُ مُتِمُّ نُورِهِ وَ لَوْ كَرِهَ الْكافِرُونَ (8)*

وبعد الصلاة اتصلت

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

يعطيك الف عافية 

اخوي  اويس  

موفق الى كل خير  بحق محمد وال محمد 

دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 29*


*السلام عليكم*


*اشكر**مروركم** اعزائي* *القراء**وخالص* *دعواتي** لكم*


*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*

*والعن اعدائهم*

وبعد الصلاة اتصلت ببنت اختي التي تعيش في الكاظمية وزوجها تاجر في بغداد فقلت لها :
خالي ساتناول شيئا مما قسمه الله تعالى لي ثم اكون عندكم لصلة الرحم ثم ارجع للزيارة فنادت لا لا خالي ارجوك تعالى بشرط ان لا نتكلف فلا تخاف ان تكون سببا لعنائي ارجوك تعال لنجلس على نفس المائدة وبدون اي تكلف.
فقلت لهاوانا بهذا الشرط ساكون مرتاح معكم. فرضيت لاني تذكرت قول *امير المؤمنين عليه السلام*:
*بحارالأنوار 72 451* 
*عن كتاب عيون أخبار الرضا عليه السلام*:
*عَنِ الرِّضَا عَنْ آبَائِهِ عليه السلام* قَالَ:
*دَعَا رَجُلٌ* *أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام** فَقَالَ لَهُ : قَدْ أَجَبْتُكَ عَلَى أَنْ تَضْمَنَ لِي* *ثَلَاثَ خِصَالٍ** قَالَ : وَ مَا هُنَّ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ؟*
*قَالَ** :* *لَا تُدْخِلْ عَلَيَّ شَيْئاً مِنْ خَارِجٍ* *وَ**لَا تَدَّخِرْ عَلَيَّ شَيْئاً فِي الْبَيْتِ* *وَ**لَا تُجْحِفْ بِالْعِيَالِ** قَالَ: ذَلِكَ لَكَ فَأَجَابَهُ* *أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام** .* 
وبرضاها بهذه الشروط ذهبت الى بيتهم وحيث اني لم اعرف العنوان بلضبط؛ فسئلت احد الدكاكين وكان يبيع الفواكه فقال - وهو مقطب الجبين عبوس الوجه عليه سحابة سوداء كقطع الليل المظلم كانه في بحر من المعاصي – لا اعرف هذا العنوان فلما رئيت خشونة جوابه هربت منه ؛ واخيرا سالت من صاحب دكان اخر وكان محياه مبتسما ببسمة ازالت عني عناء الضياع ووحشت الاكتئاب ؛ واخذني بيده الى البيت فتعجبت جداحينما وجدت ان البيت كان بالضبط مقابل دكان بائع الفواكه وبقيت متحيرا لعدم اجابته لي واخذت اربط بين كلاحة منظره وسوء جوابه ؛ فسئلت بنت اختي* ام علي* لماذا لم يجيبني بائع الفواكه .
*ابتسمت وقالت تعني هذا المقابل لنا بالضبط فقلت لها نعم وفهمت من ابتسامة ام علي حفظها الله تعالى الكثير واصبحت في لهفة من معرفة الحقيقة فسالتها ولماذا لم يجيب فقالت*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *3**0*


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*

*ابتسمت وقالت تعني هذا المقابل لنا بالضبط فقلت لها نعم وفهمت من ابتسامة ام علي حفظها الله تعالى الكثير واصبحت في لهفة من معرفة الحقيقة فسالتها ولماذا لم يجيب فقالت* 
لانه *احد الغاصبين* لبيوت *المسفرين الايرانيين* في عهد صدام اللعين ولم يخرج من البيت بعد الاطاحة بحكم الطاغية ليرجعه لاصحابه ؛ *ونحن نستشكل الشراء منه* لذلك فهو غضب علينا فقلت *سبحان الله* هو كغاصب بيتنا في الكوفة وهو بمساحة 753 متر مربع في احسن موقع بين *النجف والكوفه في منطقة اسمها حي كندة* ولما طلب *المحامي* من غاصب بيتنا ان يخرج من البيت ليرجعه لنا قال لاخي *ابو**بشير*ان اخرجوني من البيت اقتل ولدك الوحيد بشير والمسكين اخي *ابو بشير* مرض من تهديده لانه يعلم انه يفعل ما يقول كما قتلوا الكثير بنفس السبب وقلت *سبحان الله* وانا بنفسي تكلمت مع غاصب بيتنا وكان يصلي في مسجد الكوفة وقلت له ان لم تخرج ومت ستحاسب امام الله تعالى ويبقى البيت بيد الورثة يصلون وياكلون ويعيشون في غصب وانت المسؤل في الجواب عن هذا الغصب وتحاسب اشد الحساب .
فقال لي الله كريم فقلت له: الله كريم بحق وانت غاصب وانا اُعلمك كلنا نحن الورثة لا نقبل عنك وبلفعل مات فلا غفر الله له والبيت لا زال مغصوبا .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *3**1*


*السلا م**عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله م**صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن* *اعدائهم*
فلما عرفت علة كلاحة وجه بائع الفواكة والخضار وقبح منظره تذكرت قول امير المؤمنين عليه السلام
*شرح‏نهج‏البلاغة 20 271* 
انظر وجهك كل وقت في المرآة فإن كان حسنا فاستقبح أن تضيف إليه فعلا قبيحا و تشينه به و إن كان قبيحا فاستقبح أن تجمع بين قبحين .
وعرفت كيف ان الذنوب تؤثر على قبح وحسن وجه الانسان ولا يحتاج الانسان ان يهتم الاهتمام البالغ في اتعاب نفسه لكي يكون وجهه او وجهها للنساء حسنا وجميلا وجذابا للاخرين يكفي ان يصلح سريرته فيصلح الله تعالى علانيته :
من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه 4 396 
َ قَالَ أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام :
كَانَتِ الْفُقَهَاءُ وَ الْحُكَمَاءُ إِذَا كَاتَبَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً كَتَبُوا بِثَلَاثٍ لَيْسَ مَعَهُنَّ رَابِعَةٌ مَنْ كَانَتِ الْآخِرَةُ هَمَّهُ كَفَاهُ اللَّهُ هَمَّهُ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا وَ مَنْ أَصْلَحَ سَرِيرَتَهُ أَصْلَحَ اللَّهُ عَلَانِيَتَهُ وَ مَنْ أَصْلَحَ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُ وَ بَيْنَ اللَّهِ أَصْلَحَ اللَّهُ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُ وَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ
*ثم تذكرت صديق كان لي عندما كنت ادرس في الاعدادية وكان كثير النظر الى النساء وقد** ابتلي** بعدم غض طرفه عن محارم الله تعالى فاردت ان انصحه فقلت له :*
*يا حبيبي هل تعلم كم يتنور وجهك ان صليت صلاة الليل ويزيد جمالك وبهائك وتكون محبوبا عند الناس ؛ فاحسست انه فرح فرحا شديدا ؛ فعرفت بعد مدة انما فرح كثيرا لانه فكر انه سيصلي ويزداد حسنا وبهاء ليكون فخه في اصطياد النساء احكم واقوى؛ حيث جائني بعد ايام منزعج فقال :* 
*يا اخي صليت صلاة الليل لكن لم اجد ما قلت من اثارها في الرواية!*
*قلت له:*
*لانك تريد ان تستعين بها* *على معاصي* *الله* *تعالى** وهو اعلم بباطنك وسريرتك* *الخبيثة اذهب عني**.* 
*وهذه افكاري اجول بينها وأذا بصحن الفواكه وضع امامي وكانه التل المورّد حسنا وجمالا ؛ واصروا ان اكل منه وانا كنت انتظر مجيئ زوجها من العمل واخذت اتناول الفواكه و اذا بزوجها وولديه قدموا ورحبوا بي اشد ترحيب ثم قال لي هل تعلم اين سيارتنا باجيرو الجديدة فتعجبت من سؤاله ولماذا اول قدومه يسئل هذا السؤال ؟!*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *32*


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن**اعدائهم*
*ثم قال لي هل تعلم اين سيارتنا( باجيرو) الجديدة* *فتعجبت من سؤاله ولماذا اول قدومه يسئل مني هذا السؤال ؟!*
فقلت له لا يا ابو علي !
*فقال انني* اشتريت بيت في كربلاء للزيارة والزوار؛ فلما نذهب للزيارة ونريد ان نعود فلشدة الازدحام الكثير؛ تشح وتندر وسائل النقل ؛ فناخذها من الآن حيث قلة الازدحام فنجعلها في* كربلاء**الحزن* ثم نعود *الى الكاظمية* ؛ ولما نذهب للزيارة *بسيارات النقل العامة* ونريد ان نعود من هناك فسيارتنا حاضرة في خدمتنا نركبها *باذن الله تعالى* ونعود الى بيتنا .
سبحان الله ما ان قال هذه المقولة حتى بدئت اسرح وامرح في بحر افكاري.
*فقلت استفدت من قوله هذا التحول الكبير في الاوضاع الامنية في بلدنا الحبيب* ؛ حيث اوائل سقوط الحكم البعثي الجائر ما كن احد يستطيع ان يسير بسيارته ؛ وبالخصوص ان كانت جديدة فان السلابة وقطاع الطرق كانوا ياخذونها ويقتلوا اصحابها ؛ بينما *ابو على* و الكثير حسب ما عرفت وفهمت يعملوا عملهم هذا في السفر بسيارتهم وتركها هناك ثم العودة اليها وهذا واضح جدا انهم كم مطمئنين على سيارتهم ومن الامن هناك بحيث يكون *مرتاح البال في تركها هناك* .
كم من العراقيين المساكين اخذوا سيارتهم وقتلوهم قطاع الطرق المتربين على *يد صدام لعنه* *الله* *المنتقم .*
نقل لي اخي بان عراقيا اوائل سقوط صدام شاهد شابا قد كسرت يداه وهو يؤشر له فساله ما تريد ؟
قال ارجوك شاهد كلتا يدي قد كسرتا فلو تاخذني للمستشفى .
*فقال السائق:*
اركب ساخذك لانه فكر بان هذا لا يمكنه ان يسرق سيارته مادام كلتا يديه قد كسرتا .
فلما ركب وبعد قليل جاء مجموعة من السلابة واوقفوه واخذوا السيارة منه وهددوه ان لم ينزل *سيقتلوه*
فلما نزل مسلما امره *لله تعالى*. ثم قال *صاحب السيارة للسراق* : ارجوكم خذوا هذا المسكين للمستشفى. فقال السراق : نعم سناخذه .
*فلما ذهب السراق ومعهم هذا المسكين المكسور اليدين وصاحب السيارة يفكر في بحر همومه وغمومه وخسارته لسيارته الحبيبة التي كان يعشقها واذا بسيارته من بعيد تعود اليه* 
*يا سبحان الله** أهذه هي سيارتي ؟!!*
*نعم...... نعم ....هي والله ...........*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *33*


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم**صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن* *اعدائهم*

فقال السراق : نعم سناخذه .
*فلما ذهب السراق ومعهم هذا المسكين المكسور اليدين وصاحب السيارة يفكر في بحر همومه وغمومه وخسارته لسيارته الحبيبة التي كان يعشقها واذا بسيارته من بعيد تعود اليه* 
*يا سبحان الله** اهذه هي سيارتي ؟!!*
*نعم...... نعم ....هي والله ...........*
ولما وصلت السيارة واذا السائق هو نفس المكسور اليدين يسوقها بنشاط وبيدين كانهما حديدتين .
فساله صاحب السيارة المسروقة اليس كانت يديك مكسورتين وهما مجصصتين ؟!
قال نعم ولكنها بالحقيقة كانت حيلة مني لان يديّ سالمتان ؛ وانما عملت هذه الحيلة لاخدعك واسرق سيارتك ؛ ولكن لما جاء هؤلاء السراق وانت طلبت منهم ان يوصلوني للمستشفى ؛ رق قلبي عليك ففتحت يدي واخرجت سلاحي وهددتهم واخذت سيارتك منهم وارجعتها اليك لرحمتك لي .
ثم سالته ولماذا لا تذهبون بسيارتكم لكربلاء قال لانه ازدحام جدا ولا نستطيع ادخالها في تلك الايام الى باب البيت حيث تغلق الطرق المؤدية للحرم الشريف وبيتنا قريب الحرم الحسيني المبارك .
وتناولنا الغداء ونمت قليلا ثم نهضت ذاهبا للحرم النور وابركة وزرت ثم صليت المغرب والعشاء وعدت الى بيتهم 
وكانت الساعة التاسة مساء وتعجبت حيث أغلقت الدكاكين واصبحت الشوارع مظلمة لكن شكرت الله كثيرا لوجود الامن اكثر بكثير من سفراتي السابقة للكاظمية وقد لا يقاس باوائل سقوط *صدام لعنة الله عليه* حيث كنا نذهب للزيارة ان وفقنا للوصول الى الكاظمية ونهرع خائفين من الانفجارات والاغتيالات لنكون خارح البلد بعد صلاة الظهر والعصر بينما الان الدكاكين اكثرها مغلقه ونحن نسير بامان والحمد لله رب العالمين .
وبت في بيت ابو علي حفظه الله تعالى وفي الليل وقد فرشت المائدة واين كنتم منها يا ليتكم كنتم معي في الزيارة والان على هذه المائدة التي منظرها يخبرك عن طعمها ولذتها .ووجدت نوع من البصل في السفرة لم اتذكر اني رئيته فيما سبق جميل المنظر ولذيذ الطعم بشكل شغلني اكله عن جيرانه من الاطعمه وقلت في نفسي هل اذكر لهم الروايات التي تقول :

الكافي 6 278 
عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ الْحَجَّاجِ قَالَ أَكَلْنَا مَعَ *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام* فَأُوتِينَا بِقَصْعَةٍ مِنْ أَرُزٍّ فَجَعَلْنَا نُعَذِّرُ فَقَالَ *عليه السلام* مَا صَنَعْتُمْ شَيْئاً إِنَّ أَشَدَّكُمْ حُبّاً لَنَا أَحْسَنُكُمْ أَكْلًا عِنْدَنَا قَالَ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ فَرَفَعْتُ كُسْحَةَ الْمَائِدَةِ فَأَكَلْتُ فَقَالَ نَعَمْ الْآنَ وَ أَنْشَأَ يُحَدِّثُنَا أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله أُهْدِيَ إِلَيْهِ قَصْعَةُ أَرُزٍّ مِنْ نَاحِيَةِ الْأَنْصَارِ فَدَعَا سَلْمَانَ وَ الْمِقْدَادَ وَ أَبَا ذَرٍّ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ فَجَعَلُوا يُعَذِّرُونَ فِي الْأَكْلِ فَقَالَ مَا صَنَعْتُمْ شَيْئاً أَشَدُّكُمْ حُبّاً لَنَاأَحْسَنُكُمْ أَكْلًا عِنْدَنَا فَجَعَلُوا يَأْكُلُونَ أَكْلًا جَيِّداً ثُمَّ قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام رَحِمَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَ صَلَّى عَلَيْهِمْ .
ولكن قلت في نفسي ...........

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *34*



*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن**اعدائهم*
ولكن قلت في نفسي ...........
ماشاء الله *ان ابو علي وام علي* يصرون بكل كلام عذب وجميل ان آكل ؛ *فشكرت الله تعالى* ان لم يبدل خلق العراقي في الكرم لان* صدام* حاول ان يمسخ الفطرة الانسانية في العراقيين ولكن :
َ يَدُ اللَّهِ فَوْقَ أَيْديهِم‏
لم يتمكن من مسخ الكرم عندهم ولا استطاع ان يقف امام المشي الى الامام الحسين عليه السلام في الاربعينية ومهما حاول لكن الله تعالى لم ياذن للجباريين ان يفعلوا ما شاؤا :
وَ ما تَشاؤُنَ إِلاَّ أَنْ يَشاءَ اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعالَمينَ 
ومن الخطط الخبيثة التي عملها في مسخ الفطرة الانسانية عند العراقيين اخذ بالتهجير الاجباري تحت نيران سياطه واطلاق رصاصه فهجر الاكراد وهم من استانس بالطبع الجبلي وهكذا خلقهم الله تعالى فهم مستانسون بوطنهم ويتلذذون بمنظر جبالهم ؛ واذا به يهجرهم لجنوب العراق ويهجر الجنوبيين الى مكان الاكراد ؛ تصور كم هذا مؤلم لاحبتنا الاكراد واعزائنا اهل الجنوب؟!
ومع كل هذا ولم يستطع ان *يمسخ الكثير من الاخلاقيات الاصيلة* عند الشعب العراقي؛ وانا افكر لكن لم يشغلني التفكير عن اعجابي بالبصل الكظماوي ولا المائدة المتنوعة ؛ فاشكر الله تعالى وأتناول ما قدّر لي ثم قلت يكفي للعراقيين اكبر فخر* الوسام* الذي اعطاهم *الامام الرضا عليه السلام* ولو كان العراقيين يعرفوا قدر هذا* الوسام* العظيم الشان الجليل المقام لجعلوه في شعار العراق ومكتوب على جبين كل عراقي ومن هذا *الوسام* نفهم ان هناك اخلاقيات *الله* اودعها في نفوس البشر ولكل قوم اخلاقياته التي لم تتغير مع الزمن *وان حاول اليهود كل جهدهم؛* نعم قد تناله غبار عواصفهم ولكن ما ان نزل مطر الرحمة *بجهد العلماء والمؤمنين* *بتسديد الله تعالى* ؛ زال عنه الغبار ولمعة الفطرة ثم قلت في نفسي يجب ان اذكر هذا *الوسام* كل يوم لعل العراقي يفهم لذت هذا *الوسام* وجماله حيث قال *الامام الرضا عليه السلام*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *35*


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن**اعدائهم*


بحارالأنوار 10 299 
مَنْ سَمِعَ *الْحَسَنَ بْنَ مُحَمَّدٍ النَّوْفَلِيَّ ثُمَّ الْهَاشِمِيَّ* يَقُولُ لَمَّا قَدِمَ *عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُوسَى الرِّضَا عليه السلام* عَلَى الْمَأْمُونِ أَمَرَ *الْفَضْلَ بْنَ سَهْلٍ* أَنْ يَجْمَعَ لَهُ أَصْحَابَ الْمَقَالَاتِ مِثْلَ الْجَاثَلِيقِ وَ رَأْسِ الْجَالُوتِ وَ رُؤَسَاءِ الصَّابِئِينَ وَ الْهِرْبِذِ الْأَكْبَرِ وَ أَصْحَابِ ذُرْدْهَشْتَ وَ نِسْطَاسَ الرُّومِيِّ وَ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ لِيَسْمَعَ كَلَامَهُ وَ كَلَامَهُمْ فَجَمَعَهُمُ *الْفَضْلُ بْنُ سَهْلٍ* ثُمَّ أَعْلَمَ* الْمَأْمُونَ* بِاجْتِمَاعِهِمْ فَقَالَ *الْمَأْمُونُ* أَدْخِلْهُمْ عَلَيَّ فَفَعَلَ فَرَحَّبَ بِهِمُ *الْمَأْمُونُ* ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمْ إِنِّي إِنَّمَا جَمَعْتُكُمْ لِخَيْرٍ وَ أَحْبَبْتُ أَنْ تُنَاظِرُوا ابْنَ عَمِّي هَذَا الْمَدَنِيَّ الْقَادِمَ عَلَيَّ فَإِذَا كَانَ بُكْرَةً فَاغْدُوا عَلَيَّ وَ لَا يَتَخَلَّفْ مِنْكُمْ أَحَدٌ.
*فَقَالُوا* : السَّمْعَ وَ الطَّاعَةَ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ نَحْنُ مُبْكِرُونَ *إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ* قَالَ *الْحَسَنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ النَّوْفَلِيُّ* فَبَيْنَا نَحْنُ فِي حَدِيثٍ لَنَا عِنْدَ *أَبِي الْحَسَنِ الرِّضَا عليه السلام* إِذْ دَخَلَ عَلَيْنَا* يَاسِرٌ* وَ كَانَ يَتَوَلَّى أَمْرَ *أَبِي الْحَسَنِ الرِّضَا عليه السلام* فَقَالَ لَهُ يَا سَيِّدِي إِنَّ أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يُقْرِئُكَ السَّلَامَ وَ يَقُولُ :
فِدَاكَ أَخُوكَ إِنَّهُ اجْتَمَعَ إِلَيَّ أَصْحَابُ الْمَقَالَاتِ وَ أَهْلُ الْأَدْيَانِ وَ الْمُتَكَلِّمُونَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْمِلَلِ فَرَأْيُكَ فِي الْبُكُورِ عَلَيْنَا إِنْ أَحْبَبْتَ كَلَامَهُمْ وَ إِنْ كَرِهْتَ ذَلِكَ فَلَا تَتَجَشَّمْ وَ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتَ أَنْ نَصِيرَ إِلَيْكَ خَفَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَيْنَا فَقَالَ *أَبُو الْحَسَنِ عليه السلام* أَبْلِغْهُ السَّلَامَ وَ قُلْ لَهُ قَدْ عَلِمْتُ مَا أَرَدْتَ وَ أَنَا صَائِرٌ إِلَيْكَ بُكْرَةً *إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ* قَالَ* الْحَسَنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ النَّوْفَلِيُّ* فَلَمَّا مَضَى* يَاسِرٌ* الْتَفَتَ إِلَيْنَا ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي:
يَا نَوْفَلِيُّ أَنْتَ عِرَاقِيٌّ وَ رِقَّةُ الْعِرَاقِيِّ غَيْرُ غَلِيظَةٍ فَمَا عِنْدَكَ فِي جَمْعِ ابْنِ عَمِّكَ عَلَيْنَا أَهْلَ الشِّرْكِ وَ أَصْحَابَ الْمَقَالَاتِ* فَقُلْتُ* جُعِلْتُ فِدَاكَ يُرِيدُ الِامْتِحَانَ وَ يُحِبُّ أَنْ يَعْرِفَ مَا عِنْدَكَ وَ لَقَدْ بَنَى عَلَى أَسَاسٍ غَيْرِ وَثِيقِ الْبُنْيَانِ وَ بِئْسَ وَ اللَّهِ مَا بَنَى.
فَقَالَ لِي وَ مَا بِنَاؤُهُ فِي هَذَا الْبَابِ؟؟
قُلْتُ : إِنَّ أَصْحَابَ الْكَلَامِ وَ الْبِدَعِ خِلَافُ الْعُلَمَاءِ وَ ذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْعَالِمَ لَا يُنْكِرُ غَيْرَ الْمُنْكَرِ وَ أَصْحَابُ الْمَقَالَاتِ وَ الْمُتَكَلِّمُونَ وَ أَهْلُ الشِّرْكِ أَصْحَابُ إِنْكَارٍ وَ مُبَاهَتَةٍ إِنِ احْتَجَجْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ *بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ* قَالُوا صَحِّحْ وَحْدَانِيَّتَهُ وَ إِنْ قُلْتَ *إِنَّ مُحَمَّداً رَسُولُ اللَّهِ* قَالُوا أَثْبِتْ رِسَالَتَهُ ثُمَّ يُبَاهِتُونَ الرَّجُلَ وَ هُوَ يُبْطِلُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِحُجَّتِهِ وَ يُغَالِطُونَهُ حَتَّى يَتْرُكَ قَوْلَهُ فَاحْذَرْهُمْ جُعِلْتُ فِدَاكَ.
قَالَ *فَتَبَسَّمَ عليه السلام* ثُمَّ قَالَ:
يَا نَوْفَلِيُّ أَ فَتَخَافُ أَنْ يَقْطَعُونِي عَلَيَّ حُجَّتِي؟؟
قُلْتُ لَا وَ اللَّهِ مَا خِفْتُ عَلَيْكَ قَطُّ وَ إِنِّي لَأَرْجُو أَنْ يُظْفِرَكَ اللَّهُ بِهِمْ *إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ*.
فَقَالَ لِي *يَا نَوْفَلِيُّ** أَ تُحِبُّ أَنْ تَعْلَمَ مَتَى يَنْدَمُ الْمَأْمُونُ؟!*
قُلْتُ نَعَمْ .
قَالَ :
*إِذَا سَمِعَ احْتِجَاجِي عَلَى أَهْلِ التَّوْرَاةِ بِتَوْرَاتِهِمْ وَ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْإِنْجِيلِ بِإِنْجِيلِهِمْ وَ عَلَى أَهْلِ الزَّبُورِ بِزَبُورِهِمْ وَ عَلَى الصَّابِئِينَ بِعِبْرَانِيَّتِهِمْ وَ عَلَى الْهَرَابِذَةِ بِفَارِسِيَّتِهِمْ وَ عَلَى أَهْلِ الرُّومِ بِرُومِيَّتِهِمْ وَ عَلَى أَصْحَابِ الْمَقَالَاتِ بِلُغَاتِهِمْ فَإِذَا قَطَعْتُ كُلَّ صِنْفٍ وَ دَحَضَتْ حُجَّتُهُ وَ تَرَكَ مَقَالَتَهُ وَ رَجَعَ إِلَى قَوْلِي* *عَلِمَ الْمَأْمُونُ أَنَّ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي هُوَ بِسَبِيلِهِ لَيْسَ بِمُسْتَحَقٍّ لَهُ* *فَعِنْدَ ذَلِكَ تَكُونُ النَّدَامَةُ مِنْهُ*
*وَ لَا حَوْلَ وَ لَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ الْعَلِيِّ الْعَظِيم‏.*
انتهى موضع حاجتي من الرواية لمطلبي هذا ؛ والرواية طويلة وجميلة جدا وفيها خزي المامون وفضيحته حيث رجع الجميع الى قول الامام الرضا عليه السلام واقروا بامامته عليه السلام وانه الامام المفترض الطاعة من الله تعالى منصوب من السماء بلا اي شك او ريب والحمد لله الذي اظهر الحق وازهق الباطل .
واما الوسام فلاحظ قول امامنا روحي فداه يقول للنوفلي:
يَا نَوْفَلِيُّ أَنْتَ عِرَاقِيٌّ وَ رِقَّةُ الْعِرَاقِيِّ غَيْرُ غَلِيظَةٍ

*وفي الفصل القادم سياتيكم البحث مفصلا في هذا الوسام العظيم باذن الله تعالى*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل *36*


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن* *اعدائهم*


*كتاب‏العين ج : 5 ص : 24* 

*و الرقاق: أرض لينة يشبه ترابها الرمل اللينة، قال:*

*و الرقة: كل أرض إلى جنب واد ينبسط عليها الماء أيام المد ثم ينحسر عنها فتكون مكرمة للنبات، و الجميع الرقاق.* 

*مجمع‏البحرين ج : 5 ص : 172* 

*و الرقيق: خلاف الثخن و الغليظ.* 
*و منه الثياب الرقاق، و خبز رقاق بالضم أي رقيق، الواحدة رقاقة.* 
*و الرقة بالكسر: ضد القوة و الشدة.* 
*و منه الحديث أتتهم الأزد أرقها قلوبا* 
*أي ألين و أقبل للموعظة.* 
*و الرقة بمعنى الرحمة من رق لهم: رحمهم.* 
*و منه الحديث إن أصحاب أبي أتوه فسألوه عما يأخذه السلطان فرق لهم* 
*و يقال ترققت له: إذا رق له قلبك.* 
*و في حديث شهر رمضان : و ارزقنا فيه الرقة و النية الصادقة .*
*يريد رقة القلب و عدم صلابته، و النية الصادقة: التي لا يعتريها شك.* 

*ومن كل ما عرفنا يفهم ان* *الامام الرضا عليه السلام** انما خاطب النوفلي في الجمع لانه كان فيهم* *عراقي** ومن ثم ما قال* *الامام عليه الاسلام** انت يا نوفلي*بل قال عليه السلام: يَا نَوْفَلِيُّ أَنْتَ عِرَاقِيٌّ وَ رِقَّةُ الْعِرَاقِيِّ غَيْرُ غَلِيظَةٍ وانما وجه الامام عليه السلام الخطاب للعراقي ؛ ومنها نفهم انها قاعدة لكل عراقي مدى الزمان والمكان لانه سلام الله عليه امام معصوم ارسل كافة للناس وهو سلام الله عليه اعطى هنا قاعدة عامة غير محددة بشخص ولا زمان اذ قال عليه السلام :
وَ رِقَّةُ الْعِرَاقِيِّ غَيْرُ غَلِيظَةٍ
وبعد هذا السير في خضم بحر البحث وانا اتناول الطعام ثم شكرت الله تعالى وحمدته ان لي اهلا في الكاظمية ؛ والا كنت لابد ان ابحث عن فندق ومطعم وما الى هنالك من الاحتياجات .
وجاء *سماحة جناب الشاي* وكنت انتظره بلهفة وكم حاولت ان اتركه لاني اشعر بانه ضياع عمر ووقت وشرب ما لا اعلم اصله ونسبه والامام عليه السلام قال :
*المؤمن لا ياكل مالا يعلم* وفي كل يوم ياتي التقرير عنه بشكل ؛ يوم يكون بلسما شافي ويوما قاضي على كل العوافي ؛ ولكن لما اذكر رؤيا رئيتها عن والدتي حينما كنا نسكن في *الكوفة**العلوية* وكنت في ليلة الجمعة وانا في كربلاء الحزينة قضية ليلة الجمعة هناك وفي قرب السحر خرجت نعسا من الحرم وتوضئت وقلت لبائع الشاي اعطي للجميع الشاي ؛ واهديتها الى روح والدتي المدفونة في صحن *امير المؤمنين عليه السلام* ولما رجعت للبيت وطرقت الباب استيقضت اختي التي ربتنا بعد امي وكانت تبكي محمرة وجهها كانها خرجت من مرجل !
فقلت لها اختي مالك تبكين؟
قالت الان رئيت امي في المنام وهي مجنونة من الفرح ولا اعلم لماذا تحمل بقيا الشاي من الاستكانات التي شرب شايها وتسكبه على وجهها متبركة بها .
*سبحان الله* ارتعشت لما سمعتها تنقل هذا المنام وقلت لها اختي: لا تخافي الان انا اعطيت عند السحر الشاي وبقرب الحرم النور لعدد قليل من الزوار واهديت الثواب لها فهي فرحانة لانه وصل الاجر لها ؛ ولذلك كلما يئست من نفسي حينما اسمع ايات الطامة الكبرى ويوم الفزع الاكبر وكيف اننا يجب ان نقف خمسين الف سنة ونرى المشاهد المرعبة فاتذكر قضية الشاي فاقول *يا حسين صلوات الله عليك* انت بشرتني بانه وصل اليك الشاي فانا اتمسك بهذا ؛ وفرحت باني شيعي لاننا لا ننفصل بالموت عن السماء و*الانبياء والائمة عليهم السلام* وعالم البرزخ كماهم عليه مخالفينا .
*ولما شربنا الشاي* قلت لاولاد ابو علي وهم علي وحيدر حفظهم الله تعالى لماذا لا تقرؤن مواضيعي في المواقع ؛ لانني اصارع عقارب الساعة بسيف علمي مدافعا عن قرائي واكتب الكتب الكبيرة جدا بصفحات قليلة فالقارئ يتصور انه يقرء صفحة خلال دقائق معدودة واذا به خلال مدة لقد قرء البحار كله وهو 107 جزء تقريبا وغيرها من الكتب فانتم تعالوا معي في ساحة المعركة مع عقارب الساعة وخلال ايام واذا بك قد انهيت البحار في انوار بحار الانوار وغيرها من الكتب الكثيرة واريتهم بعض المواقع ثم ودعتهم ونمت لاستيقض صباحا واذهب الى سامراء متوكلا على الله تعالى .

----------


## منى قلبي

جزاك الله اخي اويس وجلعلها من ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 

يعطيك الف عافية على المجهود و النشاط

اختك : جنون الذكريات .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *37* 

*السلام* *عليكم* 
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه* 
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 
*والعن**اعدائهم*
فنهضت صباحا وبعد ان صليت وانتهيت من صلاتي فكرت ان اذهب للحرم وازور الامامين الكاظمين عليهما السلام ثم اذهب استاذنهما للسفر الى سامراء .
فنهضت وخرجت من البيت والسماء مظلمة فكنت اتمشى بامان وان كنت لما ارى شخصا من بعيد افكر قد يكون هذا من الارهابيين؛ ولكنه لما يمر اشعر ان الاوضاع اختلفت والامان صار مخيما على البلد الى ان وصلت للحرم الشريف وزرت وودعت الامامين عليهما السلام وخرجت راحلا لسامراء ولا اعلم هل ساحصل على سيارة لتاخذني ام لا؟ وانا اسير في سوق معروف بل هو اعرف سوق في الكاظمية وهو سوق الاسترابادي متجها نحو موقف سيارات يسمى بموقف سيد محمد عليه السلام وانا اسير بالسوق والدكاكين مغلقة وكنت افكر هل واقعا الطريق امان كما نقلوا لي وهل صحيح ان اتعرض للخطر بذهابي لهذه الزيارة ولكن تذكرت قول الامام عليه السلام : 
وسائل‏الشيعة 14 457 
وَ بِالْإِسْنَادِ عَنِ الْأَصَمِّ عَنِ* ابْنِ بُكَيْرٍ* عَنْ *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام* قَالَ قُلْتُ لَهُ إِنَّ قَلْبِي يُنَازِعُنِي إِلَى زِيَارَةِ قَبْرِ *أَبِيكَ* وَ إِذَا خَرَجْتُ فَقَلْبِي وَجِلٌ مُشْفِقٌ حَتَّى أَرْجِعَ *خَوْفاً* مِنَ السُّلْطَانِ وَ السُّعَاةِ وَ أَصْحَابِ الْمَصَالِحِ فَقَالَ:
*يَا* *ابْنَ بُكَيْرٍ** أَ مَا تُحِبُّ أَنْ يَرَاكَ** اللَّهُ** فِينَا خَائِفاً أَ مَا تَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ مَنْ خَافَ لِخَوْفِنَا أَظَلَّهُ اللَّهُ فِي ظِلِّ عَرْشِهِ وَ كَانَ يُحَدِّثُهُ الْحُسَيْنُ عليه السلام تَحْتَ الْعَرْشِ وَ آمَنَهُ اللَّهُ مِنْ أَفْزَاعِ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ يَفْزَعُ النَّاسُ وَ لَا يَفْزَعُ فَإِنْ فَزِعَ وَقَّرَتْهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَ سَكَّنَتْ قَلْبَهُ بِالْبِشَارَةِ .*
وانا افكر واتقدم واسير نحو موقف السيارات واذا بصوت يرتعش من بعيد جعلني اخجل من نفسي واعتذر من امامي عليه السلام المطلع على وساوس نفسي : 
*وَ لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسانَ وَ نَعْلَمُ ما تُوَسْوِسُ بِهِ نَفْسُهُ وَ نَحْنُ أَقْرَبُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ حَبْلِ الْوَريدِ (16)*
سورة ق

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *38*


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن**اعدائهم*
وانا افكر واتقدم واسير نحو موقف السيارات واذا بصوت يرتعش من بعيد جعلني اخجل من نفسي واعتذر من امامي عليه السلام المطلع على وساوس نفسي :
*وَ لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسانَ وَ نَعْلَمُ ما تُوَسْوِسُ بِهِ نَفْسُهُ وَ نَحْنُ أَقْرَبُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ حَبْلِ الْوَريدِ (16)*
سورة ق
وكان الصوت لعجوز قد يكون عمرها بالخمس والسبعين وهي تقول باللهجة العراقية :
( اوليدي ماشوف زين اخذني معاك )
فقلت لها (يا امي وين ترحين )
قالت (*يمّه الى سامراء* )
سبحان الله فاستحييت من ضميري وامامي عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف وقلت هذه موعظة لي ؛ كيف وان هذه العجوز تسالني وهي لا تبصر جيدا عن موقف سيارات سامراء وهي مبتهجة ومسرورة لانها ستزور امامها وانا اجاهد وساوس نفسي لمخاوف الطريق .
ولما وصلنا للموقف واذا بالسيارة المعروفة هناك ( *بالكية* ) تحمل 11 راكبا ينادي *سامراء ...سامراء ؛* فسالته بكم الاجرة فقال : *بعشرين الف دينار* ذهاب ومجيئ وناخذكم الى زيارة سيد محمد عليه السلام والذي يعتقد به العراقيون اشد الاعتقاد لما وجدوا منه من الكرامات الكثيرة جدا ؛ ومن اراد ان يقسم له خصمه ياخذه للسيد محمد عليه السلام ليقسم له هناك في حرمه .
فجلست في السيارة لاكثر من نصف ساعة والسائق ينادي سامراء ........سامراء
وكان في الخلف مجموعة من النساء العراقيات ومعهم رجل وامرئه ايرانيين لا يحسنان العربية وكان هناك مطعم امام السيارة ويصنع الاكلات العراقية التي تؤكل عادة صباحا .
وهذه المجوعة من النساء اخذن بالنظر والتحليل لعمل *العامل المسكين* الذي يصنع البيض ويعلقن ويحللن طريقة صنعه للبيض والباقلاء وكل جزء من عمل *هذا المسكين* وبين راد لفعله ماقت ؛ وبين محب لعمله ومشتهي لطعامه فتالمت جدا لافراطهم باللغو المامور بالاعراض عنه وقلت حقا ان الفراغ من النعم المجهولة كما في الرواية 

*الكافي 5 84* 
ِّ* عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ:*
*إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ يُبْغِضُ كَثْرَةَ النَّوْمِ وَ كَثْرَةَ الْفَرَاغِ*
*الكافي 8 152* 
136- وَ بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ قَالَ قَالَ *النَّبِيُّ صلى الله عليه واله* : *خَلَّتَانِ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ فِيهِمَا مَفْتُونٌ الصِّحَّةُ وَ الْفَرَاغُ*
*من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه 4 381* 
5829- *الصِّحَّةُ وَ الْفَرَاغُ نِعْمَتَانِ مَكْفُورَتَانِ*
فقلت في نفسي الان لو قمت لالقي عليهم محاضرة في اهمية الزيارة وعن الامامين عليهما السلام وعن السيدة حكيمة والسيدة نرجس خاتون سلام الله عليهم اجمعين ليذهبوا الى الزيارة عن معرفة لتصوروني سائلا وفقيرا اريد العون منهم بينما هم يرتعون بهذا اللغو كما في المجالس الحسينية اذا اطال الحديث المحاضر قليلا لانتقدوه وابدوا التذمر منه لكن نفس هذا المتذمر تجده بعد المجلس *منطيقا مهذارا* في حين وردت الروايات الكثيرة في *ذم اللغو*
*بحارالأنوار 70 375* 
*عن الامام السجاد عليه السلام* 
*تُنْزِلُ النِّقَمَ عِصْيَانُ الْعَارِفِ بِالْبَغْيِ وَ التَّطَاوُلُ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَ الِاسْتِهْزَاءُ بِهِمْ وَ السُّخْرِيَّةُ مِنْهُمْ وَ الذُّنُوبُ الَّتِي تَدْفَع‏*
*و*
َّ *وَ الذُّنُوبُ الَّتِي تَهْتِكُ الْعِصَمَ شُرْبُ الْخَمْرِ وَ اللَّعِبُ بِالْقِمَارِ وَ تَعَاطِي مَا يُضْحِكُ النَّاسَ مِنَ اللَّغْوِ وَ الْمِزَاحِ وَ ذِكْرُ عُيُوبِ النَّاسِ وَ مُجَالَسَةُ أَهْلِ الرَّيْب‏*
واخيرا ........

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *39*


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن* *اعدائهم*
واخيرا ........
امتلئت السيارة وركب السائق ؛ وكان حسن الخلق سلس الطاعة للركاب ؛ فقال اخواني اذا سالكم المسؤلون في موقف السيارات فلا تقولوا لهم اننا نريد ان نذهب لزيارة السيد محمد عليه السلام لان الدولة منعتنا ان نذهب الى هناك فقط مسموح لنا ان ناخذكم الى *سامراء* وهذه السيارة معينة من الدولة لاخذ الزوار الى *سامراء* فقط فتحيرت من هذا الامر الذي لاحقني حتى في زيارتي *لائمتي عليهم السلام* وانا اصارعه اشد المصارعه في حياتي هربا من الكذب ؛ حيث اكون دائما بين امرين اما ان اخسر الصفقة او اقبل الكذبة ؛ وبعد مصارعة مع النفس ارجح الصدق حيث يضرني:
*وسائل‏الشيعة 12 255* 
فِي نَهْجِ الْبَلَاغَةِ عَنْ *أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام* أَنَّهُ قَالَ :
عَلَامَةُ الْإِيمَانِ أَنْ تُؤْثِرَ الصِّدْقَ حَيْثُ يَضُرُّكَ عَلَى الْكَذِبِ حَيْثُ يَنْفَعُكَ وَ أَنْ لَا يَكُونَ فِي حَدِيثِكَ فَضْلٌ عَنْ عِلْمِكَ وَ أَنْ تَتَّقِيَ اللَّهَ فِي حَدِيثِ غَيْرِكَ .
*وعلى سبيل المثال* :
اشتريت معرض للبضاعة اوائل تجارتي فجائني البائع وهو جيراني؛ فقال : اذا سئلوك كم اشتريت هذا فلا تخبرهم بحقيقة السعر . ففكرت ان قبلت اربح المعرض واخسر علامة الايمان وان رفضت فساكون مبيّض الوجه امام امامي عليه السلام حينما يقرء صحيفة اعمالي ؛ وكذلك حينما نشتري البضاعة من التجار بعض الاحيان حينما نشتري يقول لنا التاجر ان سالوك فقل اني اشتريت بكذا مبلغ يعني اقل مما انا اشتريته في الواقع ؛ فاقول له: انا يا اخي لا اقول شيئا وان سالني احد اقول له : لا اريد ان اخبرك بالسعر ولكن ان تطلب مني ان اكذب لربحي في تجارتي معك فساخسر تجارتي مع امام زماني روحي فداه المطلع على صفقتي هذه والرزق مقدر مقسوم :
الكافي 2 74 
2- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنِ ابْنِ فَضَّالٍ عَنْ عَاصِمِ بْنِ حُمَيْدٍ عَنْ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ الثُّمَالِيِّ عَنْ *أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام* قَالَ خَطَبَ *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله* فِي حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ فَقَالَ:
يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ وَ اللَّهِ مَا مِنْ شَيْ‏ءٍ يُقَرِّبُكُمْ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ وَ يُبَاعِدُكُمْ مِنَ النَّارِ إِلَّا وَ قَدْ أَمَرْتُكُمْ بِهِ وَ مَا مِنْ شَيْ‏ءٍ يُقَرِّبُكُمْ مِنَ النَّارِ وَ يُبَاعِدُكُمْ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ إِلَّا وَ قَدْ نَهَيْتُكُمْ عَنْهُ أَلَا وَ إِنَّ *الرُّوحَ الْأَمِينَ* نَفَثَ فِي رُوعِي أَنَّهُ لَنْ تَمُوتَ نَفْسٌ حَتَّى تَسْتَكْمِلَ رِزْقَهَا فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَ أَجْمِلُوا فِي الطَّلَبِ وَ لَا يَحْمِلْ أَحَدَكُمْ اسْتِبْطَاءُ شَيْ‏ءٍ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ أَنْ يَطْلُبَهُ بِغَيْرِ حِلِّهِ فَإِنَّهُ لَا يُدْرَكُ مَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ إِلَّا بِطَاعَتِهِ .
فاقول للتاجر خذ بضاعتك فلا حاجة لي بها 
كل هذا لان امامي عليه السلام حتما يراقب كل حركة وسكنة مني ويقرء صحيفة اعمالي فبدل ان اخسر صفقة الاخرة ؛ اخسر صفقة الدنيا في ظاهر الامر لان الرزق مقدر مقسوم :
الكافي 1 219 219
1- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنِ الْقَاسِمِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ عَنْ *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام* قَالَ :
تُعْرَضُ الْأَعْمَالُ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله أَعْمَالُ الْعِبَادِ كُلَّ صَبَاحٍ أَبْرَارُهَا وَ فُجَّارُهَا فَاحْذَرُوهَا وَ هُوَ قَوْلُ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى اعْمَلُوا فَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَ رَسُولُهُ وَ سَكَتَ 

الكافي 1 219 
2- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنِ النَّضْرِ بْنِ سُوَيْدٍ عَنْ يَحْيَى الْحَلَبِيِّ عَنْ عَبْدِ الْحَمِيدِ الطَّائِيِّ عَنْ يَعْقُوبَ بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ قَالَ سَأَلْتُ *أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام* عَنْ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ :
اعْمَلُوا فَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَ رَسُولُهُ وَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ
قَالَ: هُمُ الْأَئِمَّةُ 
الكافي 1 219 
3- عَلِيٌّ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ الْقَاسِمِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنِ الزَّيَّاتِ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبَانٍ الزَّيَّاتِ وَ كَانَ مَكِيناً عِنْدَ *الرِّضَا عليه السلام* قَالَ قُلْتُ ل*ِلرِّضَا عليه السلام*ادْعُ اللَّهَ لِي وَ لِأَهْلِ بَيْتِي فَقَالَ أَوَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ وَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ أَعْمَالَكُمْ لَتُعْرَضُ عَلَيَّ فِي كُلِّ يَوْمٍ وَ لَيْلَةٍ قَالَ: فَاسْتَعْظَمْتُ ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ لِي أَ مَا تَقْرَأُ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ:
وَ قُلِ اعْمَلُوا فَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَ رَسُولُهُ وَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ 
قَالَ هُوَ وَ اللَّهِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام
قارئي العزيز :
ان امير المؤمنين عليه السلام احد الائمة الذين يرون الاعمال والرضا عليه السلام يرى اعمال شيعته وامام زماننا يرى اعمالنا ويراها رسول الله وباقي الائمة صلوات الله عليهم 
فقلت ان سالني مسؤل الموقف اسكت وكاني اخرس ولكن 
.........

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل *40*


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن* *اعدائهم*

فقلت ان سالني مسؤل الموقف اسكت وكاني اخرس ولكن .........والحمد لله رب العالمين لم يسالنا مسؤل الموقف ؛ ومشت السيارة بالخير والبركة وبدأ الزوار بالصلوات والفاتحة لام البنين عليها السلام .
ومن العجيب ان طريق *سامراء* كان من اخطر طرق العراق بعد سقوط الطاغية اللعين صدام عدو الحسين عليه السلام ؛ واذا بي ارى مشاة الى كربلاء الحزن سائرين على اقدامهم مجاميع لا اعلم من اين ياتون اما من مدينة بلد والتي هي في طريق سامراء او انها من المناطق الشيعية التي تبعد مئات الكيلومترات عن كربلاء الحزن قريب الموصل , المهم في الامر والذي يبكي كل عين طاهرة ان في هذا الطريق سوى المخاطر من الارهابيين الحاسدين لاهل البيت عليهم السلام :* الكافي ج : 1 ص : 187*
*أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ* *مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ** عَنْ سَيْفِ بْنِ عَمِيرَةَ عَنْ أَبِي الصَّبَّاحِ الْكِنَانِيِّ قَالَ قَالَ* *أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** :*
*نَحْنُ قَوْمٌ فَرَضَ* *اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ** طَاعَتَنَا لَنَا الْأَنْفَالُ وَ لَنَا صَفْوُ الْمَالِ وَ نَحْنُ الرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ وَ* *نَحْنُ الْمَحْسُودُونَ** الَّذِينَ قَالَ اللَّهُ:*
*أَمْ يَحْسُدُونَ النَّاسَ عَلى‏ ما آتاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ‏*

*الكافي 1 206* 
*1-* *عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ عَنْ* *مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ* *الْفُضَيْلِ** عَنْ* *أَبِي الْحَسَنِ عليه السلام** فِي* *قَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى** :*
*أمْ يَحْسُدُونَ النَّاسَ عَلى‏ ما آتاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ**.*
*قَالَ:*
*نَحْنُ الْمَحْسُودُونَ* 
*واكثر ما حدث في التاريخ من الظلم على* *آل الرسول الاكرم صلى الله عليه واله** هو من الحسد لهم ولسلطانهم لذلك قال بعضهم نحن نستطيع ان نكون بكمالات كما وصل لها* *الائمة عليهم السلام** كما هو قول الصوفية لعنهم الله ولا اعلم كيف لم يقرؤا القران اذ يقول** تعالى** :*

*يا يَحْيى‏ خُذِ الْكِتابَ بِقُوَّةٍ وَ آتَيْناهُ الْحُكْمَ صَبِيًّا (12)*

*ياأُخْتَ هارُونَ ما كانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَ ما كانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا (28)*
*فَأَشارَتْ إِلَيْهِ قالُوا كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَنْ كانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيًّا (29)*
*قالَ إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتانِيَ الْكِتابَ وَ جَعَلَني‏ نَبِيًّا (30)*
*فيحى** عليه السلام اوتي الحكمة وهو صبي* *وعيسى عليهم جميعا صلوات الله** جعله* *تعالى* *نبيا وهو في المهد وكذلك* *الامام الجواد عليه السلام** اتاه الامامة وهو ابن** 7**سنين* *والامام الحجة سلام الله عليه** تكلم في المهد واوتي* *الامامة وهو ابن 5 سنوات** فلا اعلم كيف يريدوا ان يصلوا بالمجاهدات الشيطانية لمقام* *الامامة الربانية** .*
*فالحسد هو البلية وام الفساد في البرية** .*
*فكنت انظر الي المشاة واتعجب لصبرهم لان طريقهم خالى من اي خدمة فكنت افكر الا يعطشون ويجوعون وانا افكر واذا بسيارة حمولة هي معهم تحمل لهم ما يحتاجون .*
*فقلت في نفسي يارب وفق من هو اهل لها ان يقوم بالخدمات في هذا الطريق الموحش وفجأة اوقف الشرطة سيارتنا ونادى انزلوا بسرعه ...*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *41*


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي**مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*وفجأة اوقف الشرطة سيارتنا ونادى* *انزلوا بسرعه** ...فنظرت الى الشر**طي واذا به يحمل جهاز جديد بيده لكشف** المتفجرات** ولم اكن رئيته في السفرات السابقة ؛ والظاهر ان جهازه اعلن بوجود شيئ مشتبه في سيارتنا فنزل جميع الركاب سريعا ؛ واخذ الشرطي يفحص السيارة جيدا ويخرج القضايا المشتبه فيها واخيرا تبين ان العلامة تؤشر لوجود اقراص مع بعض الزائرين ولان صفحتها من مواد المنيومية فهي تؤشر بوجود معدن مشبوه في السيارة ولما تاكد الشرطة لعدم وجود ما يحذر منه قال : اركبوا بسم الله .*
*وسارة السيارة بنا نحو حرم* *السيد محمد سلام الله عليه** ؛ ولما وصلنا اوقف السيارة بعيد بعيد عن الحرم وقال لا يؤذن لي ان اسير اكثر من هذا ؛ ثم قال كم يعجبكم ان تتاخرون للزيارة فاتفق الجميع على حدود الساعة والنصف تقريبا ؛ وذهبنا للزيارة والحمد لله رب العالمين وكان الوضع في الحرم كما في السابق لم يتغير رسمه وبنيانه وكان الحرم فيه زوار والحمد لله وبشائر الفرحة تلمع على وجوه خدمة الحرم لعودة الزوار لاداء* *صلة الرسول صلى الله عليه واله* *بالحب لذوي قرباه وتجديد العهد في زيارتهم .*
*اردت ان اختبر هل يتصل الجوال باهلي من هناك وبلفعل اتصلت وكان الصوت واضحا والحمد لله رب العالمين وانا اتكلم مع اهلي ناداني احد الركاب العراقيين تعال تعال اخي وانا مشغول بالتحدث مع علويتي واذا به ....*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *42*


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*



*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*وانا اتكلم مع اهلي ناداني احد الركاب العراقيين تعال تعال اخي وانا مشغول بالتحدث مع علويتي واذا به ....*
*يقول:*
*تعالى* *لنشرب الشاي** ودفع* *مبلغ الشاي** فتعجبت من الكرم العراقي الذي اخبرتكم ان* *صدام عدو** الحسين عليه السلام لم يستطع ان يمسخ حالة الكرم عند كثير من العراقيين هذا الشاب كانه يرى من واجبه ان يشتري لي* *الشاي** فشكرته وودعت الاهل لكي لا اسيئ الادب مع صاحبي واعتذرت منها لمقاطعتها وتمنيت لو كان يتركني لاكمل* *الحديث مع اهلي** ؛ وقلت في نفسي ان* *تقييم المواقف يعرف بها شخصية الانسان** ومدى رصانة عقله وعلى الانسان الذي لا يرى من مقابله هذه الدقة في التعامل الاجتماعي ان يتلافى هو المواقف ويحتضن برحابة الصدر ما لفظه صاحبه من هذه المكارم .*
*شربت الشاي** وشكرته كثيرا ثم سرت معه الى الكية الحبيبة التي تنتظرنا ولما وصلت واذا بالركاب قد ركبوا وهم ينتظروني وصاحبي الكريم الذي تفضل علينا بشرب الشاي العراقي الذي له ميّزه قد لا توجد في مكان اخر وهو شاي اسود وفي استكان صغير نصفه تقريبا سكر اللهم ابعد عن اخواني العراقيين واخواتي العراقيات داء السكر وعن جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات بحق الامامين العسكريين عليهما السلام وبحق حبيب قلوبنا* *السيد محمدعليه السلام** .*
*ان* *السيد محمد بن الامام الهادي عليه السلام** كان من جلالته وعلمه وعبادته وزهده ومقاماته السامية عند* *الامام الهادي عليه السلام** بحيث الكثير توقع ان يكون هو الامام من بعد ابيه وله كرامات كثيرة جدا لذلك فان العراقيين ينذرون له الكثير وان نذروا يخافون ان يتخلفوا في اداء ما نذروا وللسيد مقام سامي وعظيم عند العراقيين ؛ الله لا يحرم اخواننا واخواتنا من زيارته ووفقهم لان ينذروا له لقضاء حوائجهم ولاباس بالاطعام للاخوان والاخوات واهداء ثوابها** للسيد**محمد عليه السلام** لقضاء حوائجهم ان شاء الله تعالى .*
*اخيرا مشت سيارتنا باتجاه* *سامراء** وبدئ الترنم بذكر الصلوات والفاتحة* *لام* *البنين عليها السلام** ولما بدت من بعيد اطلال مدينة* *سامراء* *اوقفنا الجنود وقالوا لا يحق لكم التقدم*
*فوقفت سيارتنا جانبا........*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *43*


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*ولما بدت من بعيد اطلال مدينة* *سامراء* *اوقفنا الجنود وقالوا لا يحق لكم التقدم*
*فوقفت سيارتنا جانبا........*
*وبقينا منتظرين ما سيأمرنا به الجندي ؛ ووجدت ان الجندي يتصل بالمركز ليعطي تقريرا عن سيارتنا ومن فيها .*
*والى ان يصدر لنا الاذن في دخول المدينة اتحدث لكم عن* *السيد محمد سلام الله* *عليه:*

عن كتاب إعلام الورى و كتاب الإرشاد:
ابْنُ قُولَوَيْهِ عَنِ الْكُلَيْنِيِّ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ يَحْيَى وَ غَيْرِهِ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عَنْ جَمَاعَةٍ مِنْ بَنِي هَاشِمٍ مِنْهُمُ الْحَسَنُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ الْأَفْطَسُ أَنَّهُمْ حَضَرُوا يَوْمَ تُوُفِّيَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ دَارَ أَبِي الْحَسَنِ عليه السلام وَ قَدْ بُسِطَ لَهُ فِي صَحْنِ دَارِهِ وَ النَّاسُ جُلُوسٌ حَوْلَهُ فَقَالُوا قَدَّرْنَا أَنْ يَكُونَ حَوْلَهُ مِنْ آلِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ وَ بَنِي الْعَبَّاسِ وَ قُرَيْشٍ مِائَةٌ وَ خَمْسُونَ رَجُلًا سِوَى مَوَالِيهِ وَ سَائِرِ النَّاسِ إِذْ نَظَرَ إِلَى الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ وَ قَدْ جَاءَ مَشْقُوقَ الْجَيْبِ حَتَّى جَاءَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَ نَحْنُ لَا نَعْرِفُهُ فَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِ أَبُو الْحَسَنِ عليه السلام بَعْدَ سَاعَةٍ مِنْ قِيَامِهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ أَحْدِثْ لِلَّهِ شُكْراً فَقَدْ أَحْدَثَ فِيكَ أَمْراً فَبَكَى الْحَسَنُ عليه السلام وَ اسْتَرْجَعَ وَ قَالَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعالَمِينَ وَ إِيَّاهُ أَشْكُرُ تَمَامَ نِعَمِهِ عَلَيْنَا وَ إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَ إِنَّا إِلَيْهِ راجِعُونَ فَسَأَلْنَا عَنْهُ فَقِيلَ لَنَا هَذَا الْحَسَنُ ابْنُهُ وَ قَدَّرْنَا لَهُ فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ عِشْرِينَ سَنَةً وَ نَحْوَهَا فَيَوْمَئِذٍ عَرَفْنَاهُ وَ عَلِمْنَا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَشَارَ إِلَيْهِ بِالْإِمَامَةِ وَ أَقَامَهُ مَقَامَهُ 


أعيان الشيعة - السيد محسن الأمين - ج 10 - ص 5
*السيد أبو جعفر محمد بن الإمام علي أبي الحسن الهادي* . توفي في حدود سنة 252 . جليل القدر عظيم الشأن كانت الشيعة تظن انه الامام بعد أبيه عليه السلام فلما توفي نص أبوه على أخيه أبي محمد الحسن الزكي عليه السلام وكان أبوه خلفه بالمدينة طفلا لما اتي به إلى العراق ثم قدم عليه في سامراء ثم أراد الرجوع إلى الحجاز فلما بلغ القرية التي يقال لها بلد على تسعة فراسخ من سامراء مرض وتوفي ودفن قريبا منها ومشهده هناك معروف مزور . ولما توفي شق اخوه أبو محمد ثوبه وقال في جواب من لامه على ذلك قد شق موسى على أخيه هارون .
وسعى المحدث العلامة الشيخ ميرزا حسين النوري في تشييد مشهده وتعميره وكان له فيه اعتقاد عظيم .
موسوعة المصطفى والعترة (عليه السلام ) - الحاج حسين الشاكري - ج 14 - ص 19 - 20
، وألف المرحوم البحاثة الجليل العلامة الميرزا محمد الطهراني رسالة في كرامات السيد محمد ، وألف أيضا العلامة المرحوم الشيخ محمد علي الأردوبادي كتابا سماه ( سبع الدجيل ) ذكر فيه كرامات عديدة للسيد محمد بن الإمام الهادي ( عليه السلام ) . وأعقب السيد محمد أولادا ، سكن بعضهم في بخارى ، وبعضهم في تركيا ، وبعض سلالته منتشرون في العراق ، ومنهم السادة آل بعاج المعروفون ( 1 ) . 
دلائل الإمامة : 
يروى أنه سقي السم قبل خروجه من سامراء - والله العالم 
أقول : وقد تصدى لتوسعة المشهد والصحن وتجديده صديقنا المرحوم الفاضل السيد محمد ابن آية الله العظمى السيد حسين القمي في كربلاء وذلك بين 1370 - 1375 هجري ، وقد شاهدت التجديد - المؤلف 
الظاهر ان هذا التجديد حدث بعد التشييد الذي قام به الشيخ ميرزا حسين النوري.
والان بعد ان عرفنا مختصرا عن حياة السيد الجليل سيد محمدابن الامام الهادي عليه السلام الذي ما كان يشك الشيعه لجلالته وعلو مقامه انه الامام بعد ابيه . جاء الاذن من الجندي بالدخول الى مدينة سامراء ؛ فعلمت ان اي سيارة لا يمكن ان تدخل المدينة بدون اعطاء تقرير كامل عنها ثم يؤذن لها الدخول الى الزيارة .
فلما وصلنا على بعد عن الحرم الشريف المبارك نادى صاحب السيارة .......

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل *44*


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن* *اعدائهم*
فلما وصلنا على بعد عن الحرم الشريف المبارك نادى صاحب السيارة .......
اخواني ارجو ان تجعلوا كل ما معكم في السيارة فسئلناه ماذا تعني ؟
قال الجوال واي قلم للكتابه والحقائب وامثالها تجعلون كلها في السيارة.
فشكرت الله تعالى لوجود الامان بحيث نجعل كل شيئ بالسيارة ونذهب مظمئنين الى الزيارة وكان الحرم المبارك يبعد عن موقف السيارات حدود 500 متر تقريبا .
وذهبت وانا مدهوش لاني كنت سافرت في حكومة احمد حسن البكر لعنة الله عليه الى سامراء مرات متعدد والحمد لله وسافرت في حكومة قدوة الطغات والجائرين صدام العتل الزنيم والان لما دخلت الى سامراء واذا بها مدينة اشباح خاليه من البشر الا الزائرين وهناك عدد قليل من سكان المدينة لقد حجز بينهم وبين طريق الحرم بجدران عالية وكبيرة وقوية جدا .
كنت انظر الى الفنادق واذا بها اطلال دارسة خربات منهدمة .
فلما سئلت عن علت هذا الهروب والفرار من المدينة قالوا لي الم تسمع بالعلة فقلت لهم لا فقالوا ان اهل مدينة سامراء من يوم هدمة القبور الى هذا اليوم لم تسجل حتى حالة ولادة واحدة .
فلما رجعت الى النجف الاشرف وسئلت اخي عن هذا الخبر قال نعم انه حق ثم سئلت اخرين لاني لم اكن اسمع بهذه المسئله وكلهم قالوا الخبر كما سمعت.
سبحان الله تذكرت قضية عيسى عليه السلام :

مشكاةالأنوار 263 
عن أبي عبد الله عن أبيه عليه السلام قال مر عيسى ابن مريم صلوات الله عليه على قرية قد مات أهلها و طيرها و دوابها فقال :
أما إنهم لم يموتوا إلا بسخطة و لو ماتوا متفرقين لتدافنوا فقال الحواريون يا روح الله و كلمته ادع الله أن يحييهم لنا فيخبرونا ما كانت أعمالهم فنجتنبها فدعا *عيسى* ربه فنودي من الجو أن نادهم فقام عيسى صلوات الله عليه بالليل على شرف من الأرض فقال:
يا أهل هذه القرية فأجابه منهم مجيب لبيك يا روح الله و كلمته فقال ويحكم ما كانت أعمالكم؟
قال:
عبادة الطاغوت و حب الدنيا مع خوف قليل و أمل بعيد في غفلة و لهو و لعب .
قال:
كيف حبكم الدنيا؟
قال : كحب الصبي لأمه إذا أقبلت علينا فرحنا و سررنا و إذا أدبرت عنا بكينا و حزنا .
قال :
كيف كانت عبادتكم للطاغوت.
قال الطاعة لأهل المعاصي.
قال:
كيف كانت عاقبة أمركم؟
قال : بتنا ليلة في عافية و أصبحنا في الهاوية.
قال:
و ما الهاوية؟
قال : سجين . قال:
و ما السجين؟
قال: *جبال من جمر توقد علينا إلى يوم القيامة* .* قال*:
فما قلتم و ما قيل لكم ؟
قال : قلنا ردنا إلى الدنيا فنزهد فيها .
فقيل لنا كذبتم .
قال : 
ويحك كيف لم يكلمني غيرك من بينهم؟!
قال : يا روح الله و كلمته *إنهم ملجمون بلجم من نار بأيدي ملائكة غلاظ شداد* *و إني كنت فيهم و لم أكن منهم فلما نزل بهم العذاب عمني معهم فأنا معلق بشعرة على شفير جهنم لا أدري أكبكب فيها أم أنجو منها*.
فالتفت *عيسى صلوات الله عليه* إلى أصحابه فقال :
*يا أولياء الله أكل الخبز اليابس بالملح الجريش و النوم على المزابل خير كثير مع عافية الدنيا و الآخرة*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *45*


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*



*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن* *اعدائهم*
وصلنا الى اول موقف للجيش واذا بجندي بملابس خاصة اوقفنا بين قضبان حديدية وقال اخرجوا كل ما في جيوبكم من الحقائب والاقلام والجوال واجعلوها هنا قبل دخولكم ؛ فقلنا له ليس معنا اي شيئ من هذه ؛ *لان السائق نبهنا لهذا الامر* ؛ ففتشنا بدقه ثم رحب بنا ؛ فتذكرت التفتيش ايام صدم عدو الحسين عليه السلام ؛ وكم كنا نقرء اية الكرسي واية وجعلنا من بين ايديهم سدا .. لنمر بسلام ؛ وكلما اتجهت نظرات الجندي لاحد الركاب كان يصفر وجهه لانه لا يعلم ان اخذه ما سيكون مصيرة ؛ فلما اجاز لنا الجندي ان نذهب لداخل الممر الطويل والرمال والتراب تحيط بك من كل الجهات والخرائب الموحشة حقا الى ان وصلنا الى طريق على يسار الداخل وهناك الجنود واقفون فدخلنا من خلال قضبان حديدية ؛ وكان الجنود هنا يستقبلوك بابتسامات ترفع عند وحشت ما ترى ورحبوا بنا ثم فتشونا تفتيشا كاملا وقال اخرجوا كل ما معكم من تلك الامور التي نبهنا السائق لها جزاه الله خيرا .
فلما اجاز لنا بعد التفتيش لندخل الى الصحن الشريف والذى هو بالحقيقة بيت *الامام الهادي عليه* *السلام* لانه روحي فداه دفن في بيته .
احبابي في الكاظمية لم افطر ولم اتناول شيئا لانني كنت اتصور ان سامراء كما كانت سابقا لوجود الكباب اللذيذ فيه فوعدت نفسي ان اكل هناك في* سامراء* وان كنت فكرت ان اتناول من صاحبنا المسكين ابو الباقلاء في الموقف الذي تحدثت النساء عنه كثيرا ولكن لم اكل لانتظار كباب *سامراء* ولما وصلت الى سامراء واذا بها اطلال دارسة من غضب الله تعالى عليهم لانهم لم يحفظوا جوار *الائمة عليهم السلام* لهم؛
فالح الجوع علىّ ؛ وكنت احب ان لا ادخل للحرم لا جائعا ليشغلني عن العبادة ولا بطنانا ليقسو قلبي للعبادة 
الكافي 5 73 
قَالَ *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ**صلى الله عليه واله* :
*بَارِكْ لَنَا فِي الْخُبْزِ وَ لَا تُفَرِّقْ بَيْنَنَا وَ بَيْنَهُ فَلَوْ لَا الْخُبْزُ مَا صَلَّيْنَا وَ لَا صُمْنَا وَ لَا أَدَّيْنَا فَرَائِضَ رَبِّنَا .*
*مستدرك‏الوسائل 16** 210*
، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله أَنَّهُ قَالَ:
إِيَّاكُمْ وَ الْبِطْنَةَ فَإِنَّهَا مَفْسَدَةٌ لِلْبَدَنِ وَ مَوْرَثَةٌ لِلسَّقَمِ وَ مَكْسَلَةٌ عَنِ الْعِبَادَةِ 
*وانا افكر واذا .........*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *46*


*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :
*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*وانا افكر واذا .........*
واذا امامي منصة وضع عليها *الشاي* *والكعك العراقي* اللذيذ وزاده لذة انها في بيت *الامام الهادي عليه السلام* فهرعت مسلما عليهم :
وقد تسال *قارئي العزيز* كيف لا يشغلك جوعك عن السلام ؟
*عزيزي القارئ*:
انما تادبت بادب امامي الذي عشقته حينما شربت دموع امي وهي مكسورة القلب لِما اصاب امامنا *الحسين عليه السلام* مع حليب ثديها فدخل حبه في كل خلية من خلايا وجودي *آه*..
الحسين عليه السلام* آه* :
مستدرك‏الوسائل 8 358 
الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ شُعْبَةَ فِي تُحَفِ الْعُقُولِ، عَنِ *الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام* أَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُ رَجُلٌ ابْتِدَاءً كَيْفَ أَنْتَ عَافَاكَ اللَّهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ:
*السَّلَامُ قَبْلَ الْكَلَامِ عَافَاكَ اللَّهُ* ثُمَّ قَالَ : *لَا تَأْذَنُوا لِأَحَدٍ حَتَّى يُسَلِّمَ .*
ولما شربت *الشاي**واكلت الكعك* *شكرت الله تعالى* ان افتتحت الزيارة بما اكلته في بيت امامي روحي فداه وتفائلت بذلك بانها زيارة مقبولة ان شاء الله تعالى ذات دعاء مستجاب وبدئت ادعو بهذا الدعاء :
اللهم اقضي حوائج جميع اخواني واخواتي الذين اوصوني بالدعاء وجميع اخواني واخواتي الذين هم في المنتديات والمواقع الشيعية المؤمنين والمؤمنات الموالين *لاهل البيت عليهم السلام* *والمخالفين لاعدائهم* عليهم لعنة الله اجمعين ؛ وحقق لهم جميعا ما ياملون وفوق ما يتمنون فانه لا يعجزك شيئ يارب بحق هذه البقعة المباركة ومن دفن فيها .
ثم نظرت الى الصحن الشريف وبدئت اقيسه بما كنت اعلمه منه حينما زرت اواخر حكم صدام عدو الحسين عليه السلام فوجدت الصحن نفسه ولم يتغير منه شيئ الا ان الباب السابق الذي كنا ندخل منه للصحن الشريف قد اغلقوه وفتحوا الباب الداخل من زقاق جنب الحرم المبارك.
وتجد في اطراف الصحن المواد الانشائية المعدة للبناء والمهم الذي يدهشك وجود العدد الهائل من الزائرين وما كان هكذا فيما سلف بل عادة كان زوار *العسكريين عليهم السلام* قليل نسبة للائمة الباقين عليهم السلام لوجود مخالفين اهل البيت عليهم السلام هناك ولكن الناس الآن كانهم يشعرون بانهم مقصرون في حق ائمتهم في التكاسل عن زيارتهم روحي فداهم والذي سبب تحريك اطماع اعدائهم في التجاسر على هذه البقعة الشريفة .
ولما دخلت الى الحرم الشريف اجهشت بالبكاء لانك تسمع الصريخ من كل جهة في الحرم الشريف لان بكائهم كان بحرقة و تشعر بان البكاء كان يُخرج الدموع الساخنة من اعماق القلوب الملتهبة بلهيب الحسرة واللوعة لما اصاب *ائمتنا عليهم السلام* حتى بعد شهادتهم بمئات السنين .
فكرت اين القي اسماء اخواني واخواتي التي كتبتها من المنتديات المختلفة الذين طلبوا مني ان ادعو لهم وكنت قد كتبت اسمائهم بعدت نسخ ووضعتها في كل مكان زرته الا ان الامامين العسكريين عليهم السلام لا ضريح لهم وانما هو *ضريح خشبي كبير وعليه برقع من قماش اخضر لامع* ومعطر بعطر يُذكرك بروض الجنان وانا افكر وجدت صندوقا في جانب من الحرم النور لوضع التبرعاتى للبناء فالقيت به مبلغا يسيرا جدا مع الاسماء كلها لتسجل في الحرم وتعجبت من توفيقهم لان اسمي نسيت ان اكتبه واسمائهم بقيت في كل حرم مبارك زرته ونظرت الى الارض واذا به مخسوف قد كسَّر المرمر فيه لشدة الانفجار الرهيب .
وكان الزائرين الذين ملؤا الحرم من البلاد العربية وايران وافغانستان والعراق ؛ ولما اذن الماذن لصلاة الظهر اجتمع الناس للصلاة ولم يكن لك مكان تتحرك فيه لشدة الازدحام .
وبعد ان صلينا الصلاة واكملت الزيارة خرجت الى السرداب واذا به .......

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *47*


*السلام* *عليكم*


*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


والعن اعدائهم


*ولما دخلت السرداب تالمت كثيرا لما* *اصابه من الدمار الفاجع الجارح؛*


*سبحان الله*


*نقل لي اخ وصديق يعيش في لندن وهو حامل الجنسية البريطانية** والان هو ذاهب لزيارة* *العتبات المقدسة في العراق**؛ كنا نمشي معا في الصيف الماضي وهو يحدثني عن اهتمام* *البريطانيين بالاثار القديمة؛** فقال لي كثيرا ما تجد طريقا فيه انحناء والتواء كثير والسبب وجود بيت شخصية معينة كان يعيش في هذا البيت قبل منذ مائة سنه او اكثر ؛ فيعتبروه من الاماكن الاثرية المهة ولايهدمونه بل يحرفوا الشارع عنه ؛ فقلت* *سبحان الله** ؛ لا اعلم كيف اتحدث عن* *هؤلاء الهمج الوحوش** لعنهم الله تعالى؛ الذين يهدمون قبور* *الائمة عليهم السلام** والاماكن المقدسة وهي لاكثر من الف سنة ؛ مثلا هذا السرداب الذي هو في بيت** الامام عليه السلام* *وله قصص عجيبة وزيارات واردة كثيرة وكم نال منه الناس كرامات ببركة توسلهم* *بالامام عليه السلام** في هذا السرداب* 

*كانت الاسلاك الكهربائية لازالت مقطعة فلا تجد فيها اي انارة والجدران كلها مهدمة ولما نزلت وكان السلم تقريبا مظلم وهناك لما نزلت واذا به مكتظ بالزائرين* *والحمد لله رب العالمين** بين باكي ومصلي وداعي وتاليا* *للقران الكريم** .*
*فزرت وخرجت من السرداب الشريف الى الاعلى حيث اتجهت الى موقع** الشاي** المبارك والنفس تهتش لها وترتع؛ فوجدت الكعك الحبيب قد دخل في بطون الزوار ليسجل لنفسه شرفا بزيارة بطون* *محبي اهل البيت عليهم السلام** ؛ وانا قد حرمت من اكلها مرة اخرى ولكن وجدت الصحن مليئ بالسمسم اللذيذ فاخذت الشاي وشربته مع السمسم؛ الله اكبر ما اظن نلت شيئا في حياتي الذ منه ثم بدئت افكر بالبيت المقدس هذا وكيف كان** ائمتي عليهم السلام* *يعيشون فيه فانه كان بيتا .....سياتيكم البحث مفصلا عن البيت المقدس ومن عاش فيه من هؤلاء الانوارعليهم صلوات العلام*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

جزاك الله خير جزاء 

ويجعل هذا الموضوع من حسناتك ان شاء الله 

يعطيك الف عافية ...

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

> جزاك الله خير جزاء 
> 
> ويجعل هذا الموضوع من حسناتك ان شاء الله 
> 
> يعطيك الف عافية ...



 السلام على منى القلب
الهي اسالك ان ترزق منى القلب اطفال بارين طيبين حلوين ياخذوا منها هذه الالة الموسيقية ويكسروها ويريحوا عمهم اويس منها يارب بحق المصطفى واله اللهم صل على محمد واله

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *48*


*السلام* *عليكم*


*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


والعن اعدائهم

*ان حرم* *الامامين* *العسكريين عليهما سلام الله تعالى** ؛ هو بيت* *الامام الهادي عليه السلام ؛** وهو الحرم الوحيد من بين* *الائمة عليهم السلام** الذي كان قبل دفنه روحي فداه بيته الخاص وملكه وقد دفن فيه بعد* *استشهاده** . فانت ان زرت** الامامين* *عليهما السلام** هناك ؛ فاعلم بانك طرت مسبّحا بين اشجار مزهرة و معطرة من ذكريات حياة* *اماميك عليهما السلام** ؛ وياخذك التفكير الى* *رياض القدس الفوارة بالنور** عن حياة امامك عليه السلام وكيف كان يعيش بين اهله واين كان يتلو* *الكتاب الكريم** ؛ وكيف كان يلتقي بالملائكة هنا ؛ وماهي مناجاته الخاصة بالامامة ؛ وكيف كان تعاملة مع اهله وخدمه ؛ وكم من سر لله خفي حدث في هذا المكان .*
*ففي الضريح المبارك العائلة السماوية والتحفة الربانية ؛ السيدة* *حكيمة بنت الامام الجواد عليهم* *السلام** ؛ التي عشقت فيها الادب والتواضع واحببتها والله حبا ملك قلبي ومشاعري لادبها الذي سانقله لكم وتواضعها الذي لم اجد ريحه بين من عرفت وسمعت عنه الا عند ائمتي عليهم السلام وامهاتها وعماتها من الطاهرات .* *السيدة حكيمة** وما ادراك ما** الحكيمة** ثم ما ادراك ما* *الحكيمة** وددت ان اجلس طول عمري وازقزق بترانيم الحب لها ؛ ولم اروي ضمئي لبيان حبي لها آه عجزت كيف اصف ؛ كلّ لساني عن ان احكي ما في ضميري ؛ و دفن هناك ايضا السيدة* *نرجس النور** التي اختارها الله ان تكون مهدا* *لبقية الله تعالى** في الارض واي شخصية هذه؟!*
*سلام الله عليها** ان يختارها* *الله تعالى** لان يكون رحمها حاضن لخاتم جميع* *الانبياء والاوصياء* *سلام الله عليهم** ؛* *سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده ؛* *يعجز ويكل كل لسان ودرر البيان عن ان يكون له منطق يبان به جلال وجمال وبهاء هذه الام.*
*سلام عليك عني وعن جميع قرائي؛ وحبا لنا فيك يعجز الملائكة عن وصفه سيدتنا نرجس النور المشعش .*
*انظر الى الادب العظيم في داخل بيت* *الامام عليه السلام** وكيفية تعاملهم مع بعضهم في داخل الجو العائلي والذي سانقله لكم وانتم ساجدون لله شاكرين ان جعلكم من اهل اليقين* *بولاية امير**المؤمنين عليه السلام** الذي لولاه لما قُبِل لنا عمل ولا تنسى وانت ساجد ان تذرف دموع الدعاء لوالديك فانهما اصل ايمانك* *ولولا طهارتهما لما طهرت ........*

----------


## شهد الأحزان

_بارك الله فيك وموفق ان شاء الله_

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 49*


*السلام عليكم*


*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم*


*والعن اعدائهم*


*انقل لكم نموذجا واحدا من الحياة اليومية في بيت الامام الحسن العسكري عليه السلام لننظر جمال الادب والتواضع العائلي*


*دلائل‏الإمامة ص : 268*
*حدثنا أبو المفضل محمد بن عبد الله قال حدثني إسماعيل الحسني عن حكيمةابنة محمد بن علي الرضا عليه السلام أنها قالت:*
*قال لي الحسن بن علي العسكري ذات ليلة أو ذات يوم أحب أن تجعلي إفطارك الليلة عندنا فإنه يحدث في هذه الليلة أمر.*
*فقلت ما هو؟*
*قال :*
*إن القائم من آل محمد يولد في هذه الليلة .*
*فقلت: ممن ؟*
*قال : من نرجس فصرت إليه و دخلت الجواري فكان أول من تلقتني نرجس فقالت: يا عمة كيف أنت أنا أفديك؟*
*فقلت لها: بل أنا أفديك يا سيدة نساء هذا العالم فخلعت خفيو جاءت لتصب على رجلي الماء فحلفتها ألا تفعل و قلت لها إن الله قد أكرمك بمولود تلدينه في هذه الليلة فرأيتها لما قلت لها ذلك قد لبسها ثوب من الوقار و الهيبة و لم أر بها حملا و لا أثر حمل .*
*فقالت أي وقت يكون ذلك؟*
*فكرهت أن أذكر وقتا بعينه فأكون قد كذبت. فقال لي أبو محمد في الفجر الأول فلما أفطرت و صليت وضعت رأسي و نمت و نامت نرجس معي في المجلس ثم انتبهت وقت صلاتنا فتأهبت و انتبهت نرجس و تأهبت ثم إني صليت و جلست أنتظر الوقت و نام الجواري و نامت نرجس فلما ظننت أن الوقت قد قرب خرجت فنظرت إلى السماء و إذا الكواكب قد انحدرت و إذ هو قريب من الفجر الأول ثم عدت فكان الشيطان خبث قلبي قال أبو محمد لا تعجلي‏*
*فكأنه قد كان و قد سجدت فسمعته يقول في دعائه شيئا لم أدر ما هو و وقع على الثبات في ذلك الوقت فانتبهت بحركة جارية فقلت لها بسم الله عليك فسكنت إلى صدري فرمت به علي و خرت ساجدة فسجد الصبي و قال:*
*لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله و علي حجة الله و ذكر إماما إماما حتى انتهى إلى أبيه فقال أبو محمد:*
*إلي ابني فذهبت لأصلح منه شيئا فإذا هو مسوى مفروغ منه فذهبت به إليه فقبل وجهه و يديه و رجليه و وضع لسانه في فمه و زقه كما يزق الفرخ ثم قال اقرأ فبدأ بالقرآن من بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ إلى آخره ثم إنه دعا بعض الجواري ممن علم أنها تكتم خبره فنظرت ثم قال سلموا عليه و قبلوه و قولوا استودعناك الله و انصرفوا ثم قال يا عمة ادعي لي نرجس فدعوتها و قلت لها إنما يدعوك لتودعيه فودعته و تركناه مع أبي محمد ثم انصرفنا ثم إني صرت إليه من الغد فلم أره عنده فهنيته فقال :*
*يا عمة هو في ودائع الله أن يأذن الله في خروجه‏.*
*ثم سلمت على الامام الهادي والحسن العسكري وسيدتي حكيمة وسيدتي نرجس عليهم جميعاصلوات الله تعالى ثم اتجهت نحو السيارة لارجع الى الكاظمية ومن هناك الى النجف الاشرف لاستعد للمشي الى كربلاء المقدسة .*

----------


## واحسين

اللهم صلي على محمد واله

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل *50*


*السلام* *عليكم*


*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

والعن اعدائهم
ثم اتجهت نحو السيارة لارجع الى الكاظمية ومن هناك الى النجف الاشرف لاستعد للمشي الى كربلاء المقدسة.
وصلت الى السيارة وجدت الموقف قد ازدحم ازدحاما شديدا بالباصات الكبيرة من الحملات والقوافل القادمة لزيارة *الامامين العسكريين والسيدة حكيمة الطيبة* عنوان الادب وكماله وكذلك سيدتنا مفخر الوجود اشعاع النور السيدة* نرجس**ام صاحب الامر بقية الله الاعظم الحجة بن**الحسن عليهم جميعا**افضل الصلاة و السلام* ؛ وكلنا زرنا لاعلان الولاء لهم *سلام الله عليهم* *والبرائة من اعدائهم* وارغاما لانف الطغاة الذين هدموا القبور فزادوا مظلوميتهم وبالاخير تشعشعت انوار الحب والشوق في قلوب شيعتهم فاليخسأ الوهابيون اللعناء وافكارهم التي لا يقبلها حتى اليهود والنصارى بل ويمجها حتى الكافرون .
وركبنا جميعا في السيارة ولما مشت بنا متجهة نحو *الكاظمين عليهما السلام* طلبت النساء الزائرات الطيبات طيور الجنة وحورها :
بحارالأنوار 47 342 
عن كتاب المحاسن‏:
أَبِي عَنِ النَّضْرِ عَنْ يَحْيَى الْحَلَبِيِّ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مُسْكَانَ عَنْ بَدْرِ بْنِ الْوَلِيدِ الْخَثْعَمِيِّ قَالَ:
دَخَلَ يَحْيَى بْنُ سَابُورَ عَلَى* أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام* لِيُوَدِّعَهُ فَقَالَ *أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام* أَمَا وَ اللَّهِ إِنَّكُمْ لَعَلَى الْحَقِّ وَ إِنَّ مَنْ *خَالَفَكُمْ لَعَلَى غَيْرِ الْحَقِّ* *وَ اللَّهِ مَا أَشُكُّ أَنَّكُمْ فِي الْجَنَّةِ فَإِنِّي لَأَرْجُو أَنْ يُقِرَّ اللَّهُ أَعْيُنَكُمْ إِلَى قَرِيبٍ .*
*طلبن من السائق ان يقف جانبا لياكلن الغداء ولكن السائق تعلل بهبوب الرياح الرملية المانعة من النزول والجلوس جانب الطريق وقال يا اخوات كلن في داخل السيارة افضل وانظف .*
*فتقبل الله زيارتهن** اخرجن الطعام وبدئن بتقديم الطعام لجميع الركاب وانا كنت جائعا جدا ولكن*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *51*


*السلام* *عليكم*


*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


والعن اعدائهم

*فتقبل الله زيارتهن** اخرجن الطعام وبدئن بتقديم الطعام لجميع الركاب وانا كنت جائعا جدا ولكن الحياء منعني وكلما حاولت ان امد يدي لن استطيع فبدئت احاكم نفسي واقيس بين كلام* *امير**المؤمنين عليه السلام*
غررالحكم 257 
& الحياء يمنع الرزق
& قرن الحياء بالحرمان
غررالحكم 256 
&على قدر الحياء تكون العفة 
&الحياء جميل 
& الحياء تمام الكرم 
&الحياء قرين العفاف 
&العقل شجرة ثمرها الحياء و السخاء 
&الحياء تمام الكرم و أحسن الشيم 
&الإيمان و الحياء مقرونان في قرن و لا يفترقان
ونتيجة المقايسة كانت ان امتنع من الاكل واطيع الحياء لان ما اخسره من ترك الحياء اكثر مما اربحه من ترك الحرمان والافضل ان احافظ على حالتي هذه مادام لم يصل الجوع الى حالة الضرورة :
إِنَّما حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَ الدَّمَ وَ لَحْمَ الْخِنْزيرِ وَ ما أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ باغٍ وَ لا عادٍ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحيم‏.
ولذلك فان اهل البيت عليهم السلام في كربلاء الحزن والكرب والبلاء كانوا يعانون من الجوع اشد المعاناة ولكن ليس من مكارم الاخلاق ان يشكو الانسان الجوع لذلك لم ينقل انهم شكو الجوع في واقعة كربلاء بينما اظهار العطش يبين *عظم الكرب الذي يعيشه العطشان .*
ومن هنا يتبن ان واقعة كربلاء كانت اعظم سوق لعرض اسمى الاخلاقيات والفضائل السامية وكشف بؤرة الجيف من الرذائل الاخلاقية في معسكر يزيد بن معاوية الغاوية ومن تربى في حجرهم ممن مهدوا لهم الكرسي في الهاوية .
فاعرضت عن اكل اي شيئ وان كانت المؤمنات الطيبات الزائرات اصروا كثيرا وبعذوبة حيث بدئن يصفن نوع طبخه ولذاذة طعمه لجميع الركاب .
والحمد لله وصلنا الى الكاظمية ونزلت من الكية وانا ابحث عن سيارة تاخذني الى النجف الاشرف فقيل لي تلك السيارة الواقفة هناك وهي تحمل 24 راكبا تذهب للنجف الاشرف ولما وصلت اليها :
وَ قالَ ارْكَبُوا فيها بِسْمِ اللَّهِ مَجْراها وَ مُرْساها إِنَّ رَبِّي لَغَفُورٌ رَحيمٌ (41)
فقلت في نفسي لاباس ان اشتري شيئا اكله قبل الركوب ولما ذهبت لمحل بيع الاطعمة ولم يكن صاحب المطعم موجودا فسالت الواقف هناك عن صاحب المطعم بدء يستهزء بي ويضحك ثم نادى صاحب المطعم بطريقة اراد ان يشاركه في ضحكه واستهزائه فخجلت وتمنيت ان كنت قطعت ملح وضعت في الماء لاذوب فيها .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *52*



*السلام* *عليكم*


*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطا لعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


والعن اعدائهم

*ففكرت في نفسي لماذا يضحك ويستهزء بي والروايات الكثيرة وردت في ذم* *الضحك :*

*غررالحكم 222* 
& كثرة الضحك توحش الجليس و تشين الرئيس 

& احذر الهزل و اللعب و كثرة المزح و الضحك و الترهات 

& كفى بالمرء جهلا أن يضحك من غير عجب 

*الكافي 2 664* 
&عَلِيُّ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي عُمَيْرٍ عَنْ مَنْصُورٍ عَنْ حَرِيزٍ عَنْ
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه* *السلام*
قَالَ:
كَثْرَةُ الضَّحِكِ تُمِيتُ الْقَلْبَ وَ قَالَ كَثْرَةُ الضَّحِكِ تَمِيثُ الدِّينَ كَمَا يَمِيثُ الْمَاءُ الْمِلْحَ 
ولما تاملت كلماتي التي تكلمتها مع الرجل ؛ تذكرت اني ظننته هو صاحب المطعم فقلت له *اخي اعطني ساندويشه* في حين كان المفروض ان اقول له باللهجة العراقية:
*اعطني لفة* وهذه كانت علة ضحكه واستهزائه بي .
فتذكرت رواية *الامام زين الارض والسماء حبيب قلوبنا الامام زين العابدين عليه السلام* حيث يعد من اسباب نزول النقمة على الانسان هو *الاستهزاء بالناس* وكم من الناس تنزل النقمة عليه وهو لايعلم من اين جائته الداهية ؛ في حين هي من عمل له سبقت منه سببت نزول النقمة عليه 
ولكني *ابرأت ذمته كما امرنا ابونا*
*رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله*
*بحارالأنوار 68* 
ُ وَ كَانَ *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله* يَقُولُ:
أَيَعْجِزُ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ يَكُونَ كَأَبِي *ضَمْضَمٍ*!!
قَالُوا *يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ* وَ مَا *أَبُو ضَمْضَمٍ؟؟*
*قَالَ*:
رَجُلٌ كَانَ مِمَّنْ قَبْلَكُمْ كَانَ إِذَا أَصْبَحَ *يَقُولُ:*
اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَتَصَدَّقُ بِعِرْضِي عَلَى النَّاسِ عَامَّةً 
ثم اتجهت الى السيارة بعد ان اخذت منه اللفة كما يقوله اخواني في الكاظمية .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *53*





*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين*




*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*



*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


والعن اعدائهم

*ولما جلست في السيارة ونحن منتظرون ان تمتلئ ونمشي الى* *النجف الاشرف** ؛ جاء رجل وهو يرتدي ملابس وسخة جدا؛ وطلب من احد الركاب ان يجلس مكانه لان رجله فيها نوع من ابتلاء لا يستطيع ان يجلس في مكان ضيق؛ فقبل الراكب وجلس هذا مكانه ولكن الفت نظري وساخة ملابسه وحينما جلس واذا برائحة عفنة هاجت منه كالثور الهائج؛ واخذت اتذكر الاخرة والروايات التي تقول :*
*ان هناك نوع من العصاة يضج اهل المحشر من نتن رائحتهم وولكنني قلت في نفسي لعله كان في سفر وهو من* *اولياء الله تعالى** وابى الله الا ان يخفي عباده بين اوليائه :*
*يا أَيُّهَا الَّذينَ آمَنُوا لا يَسْخَرْ قَوْمٌ مِنْ قَوْمٍ عَسى‏ أَنْ يَكُونُوا خَيْراً مِنْهُمْ وَ لا نِساءٌ مِنْ نِساءٍ عَسى‏ أَنْ يَكُنَّ خَيْراً مِنْهُنَّ وَ لا تَلْمِزُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَ لا تَنابَزُوا بِالْأَلْقابِ بِئْسَ الاِسْمُ الْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ الْإيمانِ وَ مَنْ لَمْ يَتُبْ فَأُولئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ (11)*
*وهكذا كنت احاور نفسي عن الرجل ؛ فقلت ومهما كان فان الاسلام لا يحب للرجل ان يكون له رائحة غير مرغوب بها كما ورد عن ايوب سلام الله عليه* 
*قصص‏الأنبياء للجزائري 201* 
*الأمالي بإسناده إلى* *الصادق عليه السلام** :*
*أن* *أيوب عليه السلام** مع جميع ما ابتلي به* *لم تنتن له رائحة** و لا قبحت له صورة و لا خرجت منه مدة و لا دم و لا قيح و لا استقذره أحد رآه و لا استوحش منه أحد شاهده و لا تدود شي‏ء من جسده .*
*لان الرائحة النتنة تنفر الناس عنك .*
*ثم قلت في نفسي يجب ان انظر اليه بعين الاجلال لا بعين السخرية كما عمله معي صاحب المطعم وصديقه خوف ان ينتقم الله تعالى مني كما قال الامام زين العابدين عليه السلام :*

*وسائل‏الشيعة 16 281* 
*مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ فِي مَعَانِي الْأَخْبَارِ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ الْقَطَّانِ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ يَحْيَى بْنِ زَكَرِيَّا عَنْ بَكْرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ حَبِيبٍ عَنْ تَمِيمِ بْنِ بُهْلُولٍ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْفُضَيْلِ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ أَبِي خَالِدٍ الْكَابُلِيِّ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ** زَيْنَ الْعَابِدِينَ عَلِيَّ بْنَ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام** يَقُولُ* *الذُّنُوبُ الَّتِي تُغَيِّرُ النِّعَمَ** :*
*الْبَغْيُ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَ الزَّوَالُ عَنِ الْعَادَةِ فِي الْخَيْرِ وَ اصْطِنَاعِ الْمَعْرُوفِ وَ كُفْرَانُ النِّعَمِ وَ تَرْكُ الشُّكْرِ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُغَيِّرُ ما بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا ما بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ .*
*وَ الذُّنُوبُ الَّتِي تُورِثُ النَّدَمَ:*
*قَتْلُ النَّفْسِ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِي قِصَّةِ قَابِيلَ حِينَ قَتَلَ أَخَاهُ هَابِيلَ فَعَجَزَ عَنْ دَفْنِهِ فَأَصْبَحَ مِنَ النَّادِمِينَ وَ تَرْكُ صِلَةِ الْقَرَابَةِ حَتَّى يَسْتَغْنُوا وَ تَرْكُ الصَّلَاةِ حَتَّى يَخْرُجَ وَقْتُهَا وَ تَرْكُ الْوَصِيَّةِ وَ رَدِّ الْمَظَالِمِ وَ مَنْعُ الزَّكَاةِ حَتَّى يَحْضُرَ الْمَوْتُ وَ يَنْغَلِقَ اللِّسَانُ .*
*وَ* *الذُّنُوبُ الَّتِي تُنْزِلُ النِّقَمَ** :*
*عِصْيَانُ الْعَارِفِ بِالْبَغْيِ وَ التَّطَاوُلُ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَ* *الِاسْتِهْزَاءُ بِهِمْ** وَ* *السُّخْرِيَّةُ مِنْهُمْ**.*
*وَ الذُّنُوبُ الَّتِي تَدْفَعُ الْقِسْمَ** :*
*إِظْهَارُ الِافْتِقَارِ وَ النَّوْمُ عَنِ الْعَتَمَةِ وَ عَنْ صَلَاةِ الْغَدَاةِ وَ اسْتِحْقَارُ النِّعَمِ وَ شَكْوَى الْمَعْبُودِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ.*
*وَ الذُّنُوبُ الَّتِي تَهْتِكُ الْعِصَمَ** :*
*شُرْبُ الْخَمْرِ وَ اللَّعِبُ بِالْقِمَارِ وَ* *تَعَاطِي مَا يُضْحِكُ النَّاسَ مِنَ اللَّغْوِ وَ الْمِزَاحِ** وَ* *ذِكْرُ عُيُوبِ النَّاسِ** وَ مُجَالَسَةُ أَهْلِ الرَّيْبِ.*
*وَ الذُّنُوبُ الَّتِي تُنْزِلُ الْبَلَاءَ**:*
*تَرْكُ إِغَاثَةِ الْمَلْهُوفِ وَ تَرْكُ مُعَاوَنَةِ الْمَظْلُومِ وَ تَضْيِيعُ الْأَمْرِ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَ النَّهْيِ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ.*
*وَ الذُّنُوبُ الَّتِي تُدِيلُ الْأَعْدَاءَ** :*
*الْمُجَاهَرَةُ بِالظُّلْمِ وَ إِعْلَانُ الْفُجُورِ وَ إِبَاحَةُ الْمَحْظُورِ وَ عِصْيَانُ الْأَخْيَارِ وَ الِانْطِيَاعُ لِلْأَشْرَارِ .*
*وَ الذُّنُوبُ الَّتِي تُعَجِّلُ الْفَنَاءَ:*
*قَطِيعَةُ الرَّحِمِ وَ الْيَمِينُ الْفَاجِرَةُ وَ الْأَقْوَالُ الْكَاذِبَةُ وَ الزِّنَا وَ سَدُّ طَرِيقِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَ ادِّعَاءُ الْإِمَامَةِ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ .*
*وَ الذُّنُوبُ الَّتِي تَقْطَعُ الرَّجَاءَ:*
*الْيَأْسُ مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ وَ الْقُنُوطُ مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ وَ الثِّقَةُ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ وَ التَّكْذِيبُ بِوَعْدِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ.* *وَ الذُّنُوبُ الَّتِي تُظْلِمُ الْهَوَاءَ**:*
*السِّحْرُ وَ الْكِهَانَةُ وَ الْإِيمَانُ بِالنُّجُومِ وَ التَّكْذِيبُ بِالْقَدَرِ وَ عُقُوقُ الْوَالِدَيْنِ.*
*وَ الذُّنُوبُ الَّتِي تَكْشِفُ الْغِطَاءَ** :*
*الِاسْتِدَانَةُ بِغَيْرِ نِيَّةِ الْأَدَاءِ وَ الْإِسْرَافُ فِي النَّفَقَةِ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ وَ الْبُخْلُ عَلَى الْأَهْلِ وَ الْوَلَدِ وَ ذَوِي الْأَرْحَامِ وَ سُوءُ الْخُلُقِ وَ قِلَّةُ الصَّبْرِ وَ اسْتِعْمَالُ الضَّجَرِ وَ الْكَسَلِ وَ الِاسْتِهَانَةُ بِأَهْلِ الدِّينِ.*
*وَ الذُّنُوبُ الَّتِي تَرُدُّ الدُّعَاءَ:*
*سُوءُ النِّيَّةِ وَ خُبْثُ السَّرِيرَةِ وَ النِّفَاقُ مَعَ الْإِخْوَانِ وَ تَرْكُ التَّصْدِيقِ بِالْإِجَابَةِ وَ تَأْخِيرُ الصَّلَوَاتِ الْمَفْرُوضَاتِ حَتَّى تَذْهَبَ أَوْقَاتُهَا وَ تَرْكُ التَّقَرُّبِ إِلَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ بِالْبِرِّ وَ الصَّدَقَةِ وَ اسْتِعْمَالُ الْبَذَاءِ وَ الْفُحْشِ فِي الْقَوْلِ.*
*وَ الذُّنُوبُ الَّتِي تَحْبِسُ غَيْثَ السَّمَاءِ:*
*جَوْرُ الْحُكَّامِ فِي الْقَضَاءِ وَ شَهَادَةُ الزُّورِ وَ كِتْمَانُ الشَّهَادَةِ وَ مَنْعُ الزَّكَاةِ وَ الْقَرْضِ وَ الْمَاعُونِ وَ قَسَاوَةُ الْقَلْبِ عَلَى أَهْلِ الْفَقْرِ وَ الْفَاقَةِ وَ ظُلْمُ الْيَتِيمِ وَ الْأَرْمَلَةِ وَ انْتِهَارُ السَّائِلِ وَ رَدُّهُ بِاللَّيْلِ* 

*ولكن بعد قليل وحينما مشت السيارة صدرت من هذا الرجل الذي اختاره لله تعالى للابتلاء ما جعلني اضطرب في معادلاتي .............*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل *54*



*السلام* *عليكم*


*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


والعن اعدائهم

*ولكن بعد قليل وحينما مشت السيارة صدرت من هذا الرجل الذي اختاره لله تعالى للابتلاء ما جعلني اضطرب في معادلاتي* 
*حيث سار السائق من** الكاظمية** الى* *النجف الاشرف** في طريق غير مالوف وكان الشارع مزدحما جدا فبدء الركاب بالانتقاد وبعضهم بالاستهزاء بالسائق لجهله في سيره في الطريق الغير المالوف .*
*ولكن هذا الرجل المبتلى برجله** اخذ ينتقدهم بعبارات جميلة جدا كانت توحي لعقل كبير ووعي جذاب ؛ مما غير نظرتي عنه من نظرة ترحم الى نظرت وقار وان كانت عالقة في ذهني رواية ايوب بعدم ابتلائه بنتن رائحته .*
*وهكذا تاخرت السيارة في سيرها الى* *النجف الاشرف** وبدء بعض الركاب بالاستهزاء بالسائق وهذا الرجل يسكتهم بعبارات جعلتني احاول التكلم معه والاستاناس به ؛ واخذت عنوان دكانه في** الكوفة** .*
*ونحن نمشي الى* *النجف الاشرف** اتصل بي* *اخي ابو بشير** من* *الكوفة** واظهر قلقه لتاخري؟*
*فقلت له:*
*لاباس اننا في الطريق لان الامطار تهطل ولا يستطيع السائق ان يسير بسرعة .*
*ولما نزلت من السيارة ؛ سلمت على* *مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام وهاني بن عروة والمختار رضوان الله عليهما* *لان بيت اخي قريب منهم والحمد لله تعالى .*
*ولما وصلت الى بيت اخي وجدت هناك المهندس سيد علي والدكتور سيد حيدر ابناء اخي العزيز الساكن في** الامارات** فسالتهم عن علة مجيئهم من الامارات ؟*
*فقالوا:*
*نريد ان نمشيي من النجف الاشرف الى كربلاء المقدسة الحزن والبلاء والنور والحقيقة .*
*فقلت لهم:*
*وهل ستذهبون مع هيئة معينة؟*
*فقالوا:*
*نعم مع الهيئة الكبيرة جدا القادمة من* *مشهد الامام الرضا عليه السلام** .*
*وتعشينا معا ثم نمت لاذهب صباحا لزيارة** الامام امير المؤمنين عليه السلام* *وانا اسير الى* *النجف الاشرف** اتصل اخي* *ابو ميثم** فدعاني للغداء ولبيته حيث قال في :*
*وسائل‏الشيعة 17 288* 
*مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ آبَائِهِ عليهم السلام** فِي وَصِيَّةِ* *النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله**لِعَلِيٍّ عليه السلام** قَالَ:*
*يَا عَلِيُّ لَوْ أُهْدِيَ إِلَيَّ كُرَاعٌ لَقَبِلْتُ وَ لَوْ دُعِيتُ إِلَى ذِرَاعٍ لَأَجَبْتُ .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *55*



*السلام* *عليكم*

*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين*




*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*



*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


والعن اعدائهم


وعند الظهر تغدينا في بيت *اخي ابو ميثم* ثم نمت واسترحت وذهبت للحرم الشريف وعند* امير المؤمنين عليه السلام* شكرت الله سبحانه كثيرا ان هداني لولايته ورزقني اليقين بامامته لان الهداية من الله تعالى :

*ِاّنَكَ لا تَهْدي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَ لكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدي مَنْ يَشاءُ وَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدينَ (56)*

*فَإِنْ حَاجُّوكَ فَقُلْ أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّهِ وَ مَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ وَ قُلْ لِلَّذينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتابَ وَ الْأُمِّيِّينَ أَ أَسْلَمْتُمْ فَإِنْ أَسْلَمُوا فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوْا وَ إِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّما عَلَيْكَ الْبَلاغُ وَ اللَّهُ بَصيرٌ بِالْعِبادِ (20)*

*فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّما عَلَيْكَ الْبَلاغُ الْمُبينُ (82)*
لان الله سبحانه ان لم يفتح مسامع قلوبنا وينور بصيرتنا لكنا كما هم المسلمون المنكرون لامامته والذين يقدمون غيره مع جهلهم وشركهم على امير المؤمنين عليه السلام والله يقول في القران الكريم :
*قُلْ هَلْ مِنْ شُرَكائِكُمْ مَنْ يَهْدي إِلَى الْحَقِّ قُلِ اللَّهُ يَهْدي لِلْحَقِّ أَ فَمَنْ يَهْدي إِلَى الْحَقِّ أَحَقُّ أَنْ يُتَّبَعَ أَمَّنْ لا يَهِدِّي إِلاَّ أَنْ يُهْدى‏ فَما لَكُمْ كَيْفَ تَحْكُمُونَ* 
ولو وعظنا المؤمنون لما اتعضنا لولا ان تداركتنا الرحمة كما قال تعالى :
*إِنَّ الَّذينَ كَفَرُوا سَواءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَ أَنْذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنْذِرْهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ (6)*

*وَ سَواءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَ أَنْذَرْتَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنْذِرْهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ (10)*

*خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلى‏ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَ عَلى‏ سَمْعِهِمْ وَ عَلى‏ أَبْصارِهِمْ غِشاوَةٌ وَ لَهُمْ عَذابٌ عَظيمٌ (7)*
فان الهداية لولاية *امير المؤمنين علي بن ابي طالب عليه السلام* هي السعادة الكبرى والهداية العظمى نشكرك يا مولاي يارب كما قال *امير المؤمنين عليه السلام* :

*الكافي 8 268* 
حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ مَحْبُوبٍ عَنْ أَبِي يَحْيَى كَوْكَبِ الدَّمِ عَنْ* أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه* السلام قَالَ إِنَّ حَوَارِيَّ عِيسَى عليه السلام كَانُوا شِيعَتَهُ وَ إِنَّ *شِيعَتَنَا حَوَارِيُّونَا* وَ مَا كَانَ حَوَارِيُّ عِيسَى بِأَطْوَعَ لَهُ مِنْ حَوَارِيِّنَا لَنَا وَ إِنَّمَا قَالَ عِيسَى عليه السلام لِلْحَوَارِيِّينَ مَنْ أَنْصارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ قالَ الْحَوارِيُّونَ نَحْنُ أَنْصارُ اللَّهِ *فَلَا وَ اللَّهِ* مَا نَصَرُوهُ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ وَ لَا قَاتَلُوهُمْ دُونَهُ وَ شِيعَتُنَا وَ اللَّهِ لَمْ يَزَالُوا *مُنْذُ قَبَضَ* اللَّهُ عَزَّ ذِكْرُهُ *رَسُولَهُ صلى الله عليه واله* يَنْصُرُونَّا وَ يُقَاتِلُونَ دُونَنَا وَ يُحْرَقُونَ وَ يُعَذَّبُونَ وَ يُشَرَّدُونَ فِي الْبُلْدَانِ جَزَاهُمُ اللَّهُ عَنَّا خَيْراً وَ قَدْ قَالَ *أَمِيرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام :*
*وَ اللَّهِ لَوْ ضَرَبْتُ خَيْشُومَ مُحِبِّينَا بِالسَّيْفِ مَا أَبْغَضُونَا وَ وَ اللَّهِ لَوْ أَدْنَيْتُ إِلَى مُبْغِضِينَا وَ حَثَوْتُ لَهُمْ مِنَ الْمَالِ مَا أَحَبُّونَا* 
فشكرت الله كثيرا امام ضريح سيدي ومولاي *امير المؤمنين عليه السلام* على نعمة الهداية وخرجت الى بيت اخي ابو ميثم لاستعد يوم غد من الصباح الباكر للسير الى كربلاء الحبيبة الحزينة .

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل *56*



*السلام* *عليكم*


*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


والعن اعدائهم


*وجلست نصف الليل افكر في عظمة* *الامام الحسين عليه السلام** وقلت في نفسي ان* *الله سبحانه** الذي اعزّ* *حجرا اسودا** ولآلآف السنين وجعل الطواف حوله* *للملوك شرفا وللشرفاء عزا ؛* *فمن من العقلاء يشك بان* *الامام الحسين عليه السلام** وهو* *ريحانة الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله** وهو* *حجة الله على من فوق السماء والارض وما بينهما** اعظم مقاما وأجل شانا من ذلك الحجر؛ فحقيق علينا ان ننجذب اليه روحي فداه مشيا على اقدامنا ونحن وجلين ان لا نكون اهلا ان يقبل منا . وبعد ان تناولت الافطار في بيت* *اخي ابو ميثم* *ونهضت مسرعا نحو* 
*سيدي ومولاي امير المؤمنين* *عليه السلام** ؛* 
*ووقفت امامه ذليلا لما عملته من معاصي وهو رقيب على كل لحظه من لحظاتي وكان يراقبني بعينيه التي تخترق نظراته الثاقبه اضلاعي ونياط قلبي ويعلم وساوس نفسي ؛ واحسست باني قد تمسكت باذيال ثوبه وانا اذرف الدموع واتوسل اليه ان يشفع لي ولا يذكر لي اي ذنب من ذنوبي التي استحي منها واتمنى ان اموت ولا اذكرها*
*ماثلة امامي*
*خجلا من امامي** .*
*آه يا ويلي*
*كيف لم اذكر وانا اعصي الله تعالى هذه اللحظات التي اقف فيها امام*
*الانبياء والمرسلين والائمة المعصومين عليهم السلام*
*وتفتح امام جميعهم صحيفة اعمالي ولا مفر من ذلك الخزي والعار وجهنم امامي والخزي والعار يحيط بي .*
*ثم ودعت امامي ووقعت وانا خارج من الحرم الشريف على عتبة الباب اقبلها وكلي امل ان يقبل ندمي على ما فرطت في حياتي واستاذنته* 
*سلام الله عليه*
*في سفري الى كربلاء ماشيا على اقدامي عساه ان يكون سببا لغفران ذنوبي .*
*وسرت مع من يمشي من الزوار وجعلت مروري على* 
*وادي السلام** ؛*
*المقبرة التي هي ساحات الجنان ومجلس المؤمنين حلقا في عالم البرزخ واخذت افكر متى سيكون جلوسي بينهم؛ ام انا في برهوت وهو الوادي الذي في اطراف اليمن تنقل له ارواح الظالمين ؛ ثم قلت يارب انت قلت المرء مع من احب واشهدك اني احب اعمال من نقلتهم من المؤمنين الى* 
*وادي السلام*
*في القسم القادم ساتكلم لكم عن*
*وادي السلام*
*واصله وفضيلته ومقامه ان شاء الله تعالى*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *57*



*السلام* *عليكم*


*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


والعن اعدائهم

*ان اول دخولك الى* *النجف الاشرف* *من جهة مدينة الكوفة او كربلاء المقدسة او من جهة الحجاز الذي يواجهك مقبرة* *صافي صفا** والذي سياتيكم البحث عنه ان وفقت لذلك باذن الله تعالى يواجهك مقبرة* *وادي السلام** الكبير والمترامي الاطراف وقد تصاب بدهشة لما تجد ان*
*مدينة النجف* *الاشرف*
*لا تخلو لحظة واحدة من دخول الجنائز من كل اطراف العالم الوسيع من الشيعة الذين يوصون بالدفن في*
*وادي السلام*
*حتى في زمن حياة* *الامام عليه السلام** كان هناك من اوصى ان يدفن في*
*النجف الاشرف*
*لما كان قد سمع بدفن* *وصي رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله* *وخليفته بالحق بلا فصل* *امير المؤمنين عليه السلام** فيها فنقل الى*
*النجف الاشرف*
*وامير المؤمنين** حي ودفنه* *عليه السلام** في المقبرة المعروفة الان* *بصافي صفى** جنب مقام الامام*
*زين العابدين عليه* *السلام .*
*وهناك الكثير من المقابر في الشوارع المطلة على حرم* *امير المؤمنين عليه السلام** كشارع*
*الرسول صلى الله عليه واله** وشارع الامام* *الصادق عليه السلام** وشارع الطوسي وشارع الامام* *زين العابدين عليه السلام** وغيرها من الشوارع والان انقل لكم القليل مما ورد عن* *وادي السلام** .*
*الكافي 3 131* 
َ قَالَ *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله* *لِعَلِيٍّ عليه السلام:*
*أَنْتَ أَخِي وَ مِيعَادُ مَا بَيْنِي وَ بَيْنَكَ وَادِي السَّلَام‏*

*الكافي 3 243* 
عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ زِيَادٍ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عُمَرَ رَفَعَهُ عَنْ 
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ* *عليه السلام* قَالَ قُلْتُ لَهُ إِنَّ أَخِي بِبَغْدَادَ وَ أَخَافُ أَنْ يَمُوتَ بِهَا.
*فَقَالَ*:
مَا تُبَالِي حَيْثُمَا مَاتَ أَمَا إِنَّهُ لَا يَبْقَى مُؤْمِنٌ فِي شَرْقِ الْأَرْضِ وَ غَرْبِهَا إِلَّا حَشَرَ اللَّهُ رُوحَهُ إِلَى
*وَادِي السَّلَامِ*
قُلْتُ لَهُ:
*وَ أَيْنَ وَادِي**ال**سَّلَامِ*
قَالَ:
*ظَهْرُ الْكُوفَةِ أَمَا إِنِّي كَأَنِّي بِهِمْ حَلَقٌ حَلَقٌ قُعُودٌ يَتَحَدَّثُونَ .*

*بحارالأنوار 18 384* 
*عن كتاب تفسير العياشي‏:*
لَقَدْ صَلَّى فِي مَسْجِدِ الْكُوفَةِ *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله* حَيْثُ انْطَلَقَ بِهِ* جَبْرَئِيلُ* عَلَى الْبُرَاقِ فَلَمَّا انْتَهَى بِهِ إِلَى
*وَادِي السَّلَامِ*
وَ هُوَ *ظَهْرُ الْكُوفَةِ* وَ هُوَ يُرِيدُ بَيْتَ الْمَقْدِسِ قَالَ لَهُ:
*يَا مُحَمَّدُ* هَذَا مَسْجِدُ أَبِيكَ *آدَمَ عليه السلام* وَ مُصَلَّى *الْأَنْبِيَاءِ* فَانْزِلْ فَصَلِّ فِيهِ فَنَزَلَ *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ* فَصَلَّى ثُمَّ انْطَلَقَ بِهِ إِلَى بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ فَصَلَّى ثُمَّ إِنَّ *جَبْرَئِيلَ عليه السلام* عَرَجَ بِهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ 

*بحارالأنوار 53 97* 
عن كتاب الكافي‏:
مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ عَنْ عَمَّارِ بْنِ مَرْوَانَ عَمَّنْ سَمِعَ أَبَا عَبْدِاللَّهِ عليه السلام فِي حَدِيثٍ طَوِيلٍ فِي صِفَةِ قَبْضِ رُوحِ الْمُؤْمِنِ قَالَ:
*ثُمَّ يَزُورُ* *آلَ مُحَمَّدٍ* *فِي جِنَانِ رَضْوَى فَيَأْكُلُ مَعَهُمْ مِنْ طَعَامِهِمْ وَ يَشْرَبُ مَعَهُمْ مِنْ شَرَابِهِمْ وَ يَتَحَدَّثُ مَعَهُمْ فِي مَجَالِسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَقُومَ* *قَائِمُنَا أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ** فَإِذَا قَامَ* *قَائِمُنَا* *بَعَثَهُمُ اللَّهُ فَأَقْبَلُوا مَعَهُ يُلَبُّونَ زُمَراً زُمَراً فَعِنْدَ ذَلِكَ يَرْتَابُ الْمُبْطِلُونَ وَ يَضْمَحِلُّ الْمُحِلُّونَ وَ قَلِيلٌ مَا يَكُونُونَ هَلَكَتِ الْمَحَاضِيرُ وَ نَجَا الْمُقَرَّبُونَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله**لِعَلِيٍّ عليه السلام** أَنْتَ أَخِي وَ مِيعَادُ مَا بَيْنِي وَ بَيْنَكَ* 
*وَادِي السَّلَامِ** .*

*إرشادالقلوب 2 440* 
و روي عن *أبي عبد الله عليه السلام* أنه قال:
ما من مؤمن يموت في شرق الأرض و غربها إلا حشر الله جل و علا روحه إلى *وادي السلام*
قيل و أين 
*وادي السلام* ؟
قال: بين وادي النجف و الكوفة كأني بهم خلق كبير قعود يتحدثون على منابر من نور .

*مدينة النجف - محمد علي جعفر التميمي - صلى الله عليه واله 86*
1 - من دفن في النجف الأشرف من الأنبياء ( عليه السلام ) جاء في الأخبار المروية عن *الأئمة عليهم السلام* إن قبور آدم ونوح وهود وصالح ( عليه السلام ) موجودة في
الغري ( وهو النجف الاشرف ) واستنادا لهذا نثبت أدناه تلك الأخبار بسندها مع المراجع الموثوقة .
وباقي البحث في العدد القادم

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *58*



*السلام* *عليكم*


*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله**الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


والعن اعدائهم

*مدينة النجف - محمد علي جعفر التميمي - صلى الله عليه واله 90 - 92*
*فضل الدفن في* *النجف الأشرف** حسب روايات المحدثين الكبار عن الأخبار المروية بأن* *تربة النجف** لفضلها وعظيم شأنها قد إشتراها* *إبراهيم الخليل ( عليه السلام )** كما جاء ذلك في موضوع باتقيا في*
*(* *معجم البلدان** ) كما مر ذكره . ‹ صفحة 91 › وكذلك جاء في* *فرحة الغري** ص ( 20 ) على ما رواه أبو عبد الله محمد ابن علي بن الحسن بن عبد الرحمن العلوي الحسيني في* *كتاب فضل الكوفة** بإسناد رفعه إلى عقبة بن علقمة أبي الجنوب ، قال :*
*اشترى أمير المؤمنين علي عليه السلام** ما بين الخورنق إلى الحيرة إلى** الكوفة** من الدهاقين* *بأربعين ألف درهم** وأشهد على شرائه قال :*
*فقيل له:*
*يا* *أمير المؤمنين** تشتري هذا بهذا المال وليس ينبت حطبا؟!*
*فقال سمعت من* *رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه واله** ) يقول :*
*كوفان يرد أولها على آخرها يحشر من ظهرها سبعون ألفا يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب واشتهيت أن يحشروا في ملكي. وروي أن* *أمير المؤمنين** (* *عليه السلام** ) نظر إلى* *الكوفة* *فقال:*
*ما أحسن منظرك وأطيب قعرك اللهم اجعله قبري** ،*
*ومن خواص تربته* *إسقاط عذاب القبر وترك محاسبة منكر ونكير للمدفون هناك*
*كما ‹ صفحة 92 › وردت به الأخبار* *الصحيحة عن أهل البيت** ،*
*وكتب الفاضل ملا مهدي المعروف بالنراقي** إلى العلامة* *آل بحر العلوم ( ره )** .* 
*ألا قل لسكان أرض الغري** ** *هنيئا لكم في الجنان الخلود*
*أفيضوا علينا من الماء فيضا** ** *فنحن عطاشا وأنتم ورود*
*فأجابه العلامة ( ره** )* 
*ألا قل لمولى يرى من بعيد** ** *ديار الحبيب بعين الشهود*
*لك الفضل من غائب شاهد** ** *على حاضر غائب بالصدود*
*فنحن على الماء نشكو الظما** ** *وفزتم على بعدكم بالورود*
*والمقصود من البيت الثاني إنك وإن كنت غائبا عن أرض الغري .........الخ*
*وسرت من بين القبور وكلي امل ان يكون مضجعي بين هؤلاء الذين هم من جوهر ذاتي احبهم لانهم ضيوف عند مولى كريم وبقوا حتى القيامة تحت ظل امير المؤمنين عليه السلام*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *59*



*السلام* *عليكم*


*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين*

*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :*

*من كنت مولاه فعلي* *مولاه*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*الله م**صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


والعن اعدائهم

*ومن* *وادي السلام** ؛* *وادي الامل بلطف** حيدر** ؛* *منبع الجود والكرم**؛ ومعدن الرحمة**والشيم** ؛*
*الى الشارع العام وهو شارع مستقيم من* *النجف الاشرف** الى* *كربلاء الحزن** .*
*واذا بالشارع مكتظ بالزوار من الجانبين وبشكل جدا عجيب ؛ اخذت اتامل بدقة في الشارع والزوار واقيس بين هذه المناظر الجذابة وبين ما كان في العصور** الدموية* *تحت سياط تعذيب القساة الاجلاف من* *البعثيين الكفرة** واذا لا يمكن ان يقاس ابدا .*
*اولا* *:ان الزوار كانوا على اشكال متعدده:*
*اول تغيير شاهدته* *النساء و كثرتهن** من بنات صغار لا تتراوح اعمارهن الثلاث سنين الى نساء* *عجائز يزيد قد عمرها على السبعين** اواكثر* *الله اعلم** ؛ وكلهن يسرن بنشاط؛ وهن يبكين**.** وبعضهن* *تقص مصائب السيدة بطلة الانسانية زينب الكبرى المخدرة** وقسم في الخيام المعدة للنساء بكل اجلال واحترام يبكين ويلطمن ؛ وكثير من النساء كانت تحمل حقيبة صغيرة فوق راسها او انها معلقة على جبينها بعروة الحقيبة .*
*ثم كثير من النساء حسب ما عرفت من احد الموظفين هناك ؛ متخصصات في اقسام متنوعة من التخصصات الطبيبة والتدريس وهكذا؛ والبعض الاخر منهن ربات بيت . قد جئن باطفالهن ؛ لذلك تجد الكثير من النساء تحمل معها الطفلة والطفل الواحد والاثنين .*
*وكان على طول الطريق قد اعد للنساء الاماكن الخاصة لاستراحتهن وفيها كامل الخدمات والتطبيب وكل ما يخص شان المرئة واحتياجهن .*
*سالني هناك في كربلاء احدهم قائلا :*
*ان احد النواصب سالني قائلا اصحيح ان يخرجن النساء مع الرجال ان انتم تعتقدون بالحشمة والعفة للنساء ؟*
*فقلت له ان الرجال في الطريق يرتدون كامل الملابس والنساء بكامل الحجاب وكثير من هن تلبس القناع او البوشية اما في الحج الرجال قد لبسوا الاحرام والنساء محرمات لماذا لا ينتقد رب العالمين الخالق العزيز الحكيم .* 
*ثم يا اخي لا تصغي للنواصب ولا للجهلاء بل لا تُزعّل الشفيع منك وهو*
*الحسين عليه* *السلام*
*الذي هو الامل الوحيد لنا في الاخرة وباي عمل تامل الدخول في الجنة ؟!*
*حيث ان هذا الاشكال عرضوه على*
*الامام الصادق عليه السلام*
*اجاب جوابا حسب فهمي القاصر فهمت منه ان*
*الامام عليه السلام*
*تالم من اعتراض السائل وهاك الرواية الصحيحة السند وانت تدبر بها وتادب واسكت عن الزائرات* *فانهن حور الجنان* 
*والامام عليه السلام*
*قال ان* *نسائكم اجمل من الحور العين** فاسكت عن طيور الجنان وانشغل بزيارتك .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 60



السلام عليكم


شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :

من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم

والعن اعدائهم
هذه الرواية التي سانقلها لكم تحتاج الى 
تدبر كامل وتامل كثير
ومنها نعرف اهمية ما وعظنا الله تعالى به كثيرا حين قال تعالى :
ما يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلاَّ لَدَيْهِ رَقيبٌ عَتيدٌ (18)
لاننا قد نتكلم بالكلمة الواحدة ونحن نضحك بينما تلك الكلمة التي اضحكتنا ونحن ندير عيوننا بحثا عن الخدود الضاحكة لما قلنا ولم نلتفت لخد 
امام زماننا عجل الله تعالى فرجه الشريف
لنرى ما سببنا بتلك الكلمة ؛
ان اجرينا على خده الدمع سيالا .
حذاري حذاري
من هفوات اللسان فانه عقرب غدار ؛ وما يضرنا ان صمتنا عن انتقاد الناس؛ وما شئننا في هذه الدنيا التي لا يعرف اولها ولا نهايتها الا الله ومن شاء وقد جاء فيها المعصوم والغارق في بحر اللوم ؛ والمسرور والغارق في بحر الهموم ؛ واين هم واين حلوا ورحلوا ؛ فكر بعد مائة سنه اين انت؟ واين لسانك الدوار بين اشواك النقد والانتقاد ؟؟
لذلك قال الامام الرضا عليه السلام :
الكافي 2 113 
مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي نَصْرٍ قَالَ قَالَ أَبُو الْحَسَنِ الرِّضَا عليه السلام : مِنْ عَلَامَاتِ الْفِقْهِ الْحِلْمُ وَ الْعِلْمُ وَ الصَّمْتُإِنَّ الصَّمْتَ بَابٌ مِنْ أَبْوَابِ الْحِكْمَةِ إِنَّ الصَّمْتَيَكْسِبُ الْمَحَبَّةَ إِنَّهُ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى كُلِّ خَيْرٍ .
تامل الرواية المباركة والتي عادة تكتب على جدران حرم الامام الرضا عليه السلام واربطها بهذه الاية المباركة لتعلم ان القرآن والعترة عليهم السلام يصدق احدهما الاخر :
يُؤْتِي الْحِكْمَةَ مَنْ يَشاءُ وَ مَنْ يُؤْتَ الْحِكْمَةَ فَقَدْ أُوتِيَ خَيْراً كَثيراً وَ ما يَذَّكَّرُ إِلاَّ أُولُوا الْأَلْبابِ (269)
فالذي يريد ان يصل الى الخير الكثير فان الخير الكثير في الحكمة وبابها الصمت .
والان نقرء معاً الرواية المباركة التي تالم الامام عليه السلام فيها من القائل المنتقد لزيارة النساء للامام الحسين عليه السلام لتكون لنا عبرة ونصمت عن المؤمنات الطيبات الزائرات للشهيد العطشان عليه السلام مشيا على الاقدام :
كامل‏الزيارات 140 الباب الرابع و الخمسون ثواب من زار 
حدثني محمد بن عبد الله بن جعفر الحميري عن أبيه عن هارون بن مسلم عن الحسن بن علي عن أحمد بن عائذ عن أبي يعقوب الأبزاري عن قائد عن عبد صالحعليه السلام قال : دخلت عليه فقلت له جعلت فداك إن
الحسين عليه السلام
قد زاره الناس من يعرف هذا الأمر و من ينكره و ركبت إليه النساء و وقع حال الشهرة و قد انقبضت منه لما رأيت من الشهرة ؟!
قال:
فمكث مليا لا يجيبني ثم أقبل علي فقال:
يا عراقي إن شهروا أنفسهم فلا تشهر أنت نفسك
فو الله ما أتى
الحسين عليه السلام
آت عارفا بحقه إلا غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه و ما تأخر.
وقفة
اللهم لا تحرمنا من زيارة
الحسين عليه السلام :
تدبر قوله عليه السلام :
(إلا غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه و ما تأخر.) فهل بقي شيئ؟؟
والنقطة الثانية التي الفتت نظري هي .........*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 61* 


*السلام عليكم*

*شكرا لتفضلكم بمطالعة موضوعي وآجركم الله وقضى لكم حوائج الدارين* 



*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله :* 
*من كنت مولاه فعلي مولاه*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*





*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم* 
*والعن اعدائهم*
*والنقطة الثانية*
*التي الفتت نظري هي النظافة التي لم اتذكر لها نظير فيما سبق ؛ وقد ورد التاكيد على النظافة عن*
*محمد واله الطاهرين عليهم صلوات الله اجمعين*  
*الكافي ج1 20ص* 
*في عد جنزد الجهل والعقل قال الامام عليه السلام :*
*وَ النَّظَافَةُ وَ ضِدَّهَا الْقَذَر* 
*مستدرك‏الوسائل 3 236* 
*عن الْعَلَّامَةُ الْكَرَاجُكِيُّ فِي كَنْزِ الْفَوَائِدِ،*
*وَ كَانَ صلى الله عليه واله يَحُثُّ أُمَّتَهُ عَلَى النَّظَافَةِ وَ يَأْمُرُهُمْ بِهَا وَ أَنَّ مِنَ الْمَحْفُوظِ عَنْهُ فِي ذَلِكَ قَوْلَهُ صلى الله عليه واله :*
*إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبْغِضُ الرَّجُلَ الْقَاذُورَةَ*
*فَقِيلَ : وَ مَا الْقَاذُورَةُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ؟*
*قَالَ الَّذِي يَتَوَقَّفُ بِهِ جَلِيسُهُ .*
*ورد عن كلمة يتوقف في كتاب*  
*مجمع‏البحرين ج : 5 ص: 129* 
*(وقف) قوله تعالى : و لو ترى إذ وقفوا على النار [6/27]* 
*هو مجاز عن الحبس للسؤال و التوبيخ.* 
*فالذي فهمته من الرواية والله سبحانه اعلم لايكونن احدكم قاذورة يحتبس عنه المؤمن لقذارته*  
*مستدرك‏الوسائل 16 319* 
*وَ قَالَ صلى الله عليه واله :* 
*تَخَلَّلُوا فَإِنَّهُ مِنَ النَّظَافَةِ وَ النَّظَافَةُ مِنَ الْإِيمَانِ وَ الْإِيمَانُ وَ صَاحِبُهُ فِي الْجَنَّةِ .*
*انقل لكم ماشاهدته بعيني ولا انقل لكم عن اذني والحق ما رئيت ؛ كانت سيارة البلدية وهي سيارة نظيفة وجديدة بيضاءاللون تسير في الطريق من بين الزوار لتجمع النفايا والاوساخ ؛ وكثير من العمال الذين يجمعونها ليرموها في السيارة المخصصة لذلك ؛ كذلك وجدت في كثير من الهيئات هناك افراد وكانهم وظفوا للكنس والتنظيف بشكل تفهم منه ان الدوائر المنظمة لهذه الهيئات قد يكونوا اشترطوا عليهم النظافة ؛فشكرت الله وحمدته كثيرا لان التفرغ للتنظيف يعني الكثير الكثير .*
*ان وجود الامن والاستقرار وارتفاع المستوى الثقافي هما دافعان اساسيان للتفكير بنظافة البلد ؛ ان صدام لعنة الله عليه كان يهدم المناطق الشيعية ويتعمد تاخير مدنهم ؛ بينما كان يهتم بمدن قد تعلق بها ويسعى لعمرانها والان تجد طريق* 
*كربلاء الحزن* 
*يهتم بها هذا الاهتمام ؛* 
*فعلينا ان نشكر الله تعالى للفرجة التي رزقناها .*
*والامر الثالث الذي يجذبك في طريق الزوار المشاة هو*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *62*


*السلام* *عليكم*


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*


*أَنَّهُ قَالَ :*


*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*



*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*

*والامر الثالث الذي يجذبك في طريق الزوار المشاة هو* 
*كثرة الانفاق نسبة للاعوام السابقة ؛ وتقارب خيام الخدمة الموزعين للطعام والشراب ،بحيث لا تجد ارضا خالية بين كل خيمتين* 
*واختلاف نوعية الطعام جودة وطريقة التوزيع .*
*اولا تجد ان المنصات المنصوبة لتوزيع** الشاي** قد لا ابالغ ان كتبت لك*
*قارئي* *العزيز*
*كانت متصلت من*
*النجف الاشرف*
*الى*
*كربلاء الحزن ؛*
*وكلها معدت وجاهزة وتجد عدد من الافراد يسكبون الشاي للزائرين وهم مبتهجين ومستبشرين بخدمتهم لزوار* *امامهم المظلوم**؛ فهو يتلقاك بطلاقة الوجه قبل ان يتلقاك* *بالشاي* 
*لان طلاقة وجه المنفق تهنئ المنفق عليه* 
*وسائل‏الشيعة ج : 12 ص : 160*
*مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ حَمَّادٍ عَنْ رِبْعِيٍّ عَنِ الْفُضَيْلِ قَالَ قَالَ:*
*صَنَائِعُ الْمَعْرُوفِ وَ حُسْنُ الْبِشْرِ يَكْسِبَانِ الْمَحَبَّةَ وَ يُدْخِلَانِ الْجَنَّةَ وَ الْبُخْلُ وَ عُبُوسُ الْوَجْهِ يُبْعِدَانِ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَ يُدْخِلَانِ النَّارَ .*
*فان البسط في الوجه له اهمية جدا كبيرة* 
*وَ عَنْهُ عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ مَحْبُوبٍ عَنْ هِشَامِ بْنِ سَالِمٍ عَنْ أَبِي بَصِيرٍ عَنْ*
*أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ**عليه السلام*
*قَالَ أَتَى* *رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ :يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَوْصِنِي؛ فَكَانَ فِيمَا أَوْصَاهُ أَنْ قَالَ :*
*الْقَ أَخَاكَ بِوَجْهٍ مُنْبَسِطٍ*
*وهو احسن الضيافة ان تكون بشاشه في وجه ضيفك وهذا ما تجده جليا جدا في وجوه خدمة الامام الحسين عليه السلام وهذا ما يجعلك تحبهم وتودهم :*
*مستدرك‏الوسائل 16 242* 
*عَنْ** أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام* *أَنَّهُ قَالَ :* *الْبَشَاشَةُ أَحَدُ الْقَرَاءَيْنِ*
*وسائل‏الشيعة 12 225* 
*ْ عَلِيٍّ عليه السلام** فِي حَدِيثِ الْأَرْبَعِمِائَةِ قَالَ:* 
*إِذَا لَقِيتُمْ إِخْوَانَكُمْ فَتَصَافَحُوا وَ أَظْهِرُوا لَهُمُ الْبَشَاشَةَ وَ الْبِشْر........*
*بحارالأنوار 71 165* 
*وَ قَالَ* *عليه السلام** :*
*الْبَشَاشَةُ مُخُّ الْمَوَدَّةِ*
*ومما شاهدته من الفوارق مع السنين السابقة الاهتمام الكثير والزائد بمنظر ورونق منصة* *الشاي** ؛ وكان يوزع مع*
*الشاي* *الحامض** وهو من العادات العراقية اللذيذة ؛ لذلك تجد في المقاهي العراقية** الشاي** و**الحامض* *وهو* *الليمون البصرة المخدرة** كالشاي* *؛ وفي الصباح كان يوزع بالاضافة الى** الشاي** و**الحامض** الحليب** وكان الجو باردا لذلك كانت المشروبات الحارة لها طعمها ورونقها الخاص .*
*واما الوجبات الغذائية للصبح والظهر والعصر والمساء كانت بالصورة التالية :*
*في الفصل القادم لما انتهي من ذكر الوجبات الحسينية المباركة ساذكر لكم تقرير عن خبير اوربي عن ......*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم  

يعطيك العافية 

على الطرح الرائع

اخ اويس القرني 

موفق الى كل خير 

دمت بود

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 63


السلام عليكم
شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


أَنَّهُ قَالَ :


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


* * *


ان الوجبات الغذائية التي يقدموها الى الزوار والتي شاهدتها بعيني انقلها واترك كل ماسمعته من هذا وذاك وان كنت اثق بهم .

ان
الوجبة الصباحية
تبدء بعد صلاة صبح وكانت الحليب الحار مع انواع الكيك والكعك العراقي ابو السمسم ؛ 
آه
وانا اكتبه اشتهيت ان انال منه اين انت ايها المسمسم والحليب المعطر بالعطر الحسيني؟؟
وكثير منهم يوزع البيض مع الخبز بانواعه وكذلك الهريسة الصباحية والتي اوصى بها 
اهل البيت عليهم السلام
ونوع من الغذاء الصباحي العراقي ويسمى الآش ولا يخفى انني وجدت في هذه الزيارة ظاهرة جديدة وهي اتصال طاولات التمر والتي نصبت وسط الطريق من
النجف الاشرف 
الى 
كربلاء الحزن والالم
عليها التمر الجيد يخرج من اكياس خاصة ومعها الراشي وهو تقريبا معجون السمسم لينال منها من يشتهيها بالعافية والهنا .
واما
وجبة الظهر
وكنت اكاد ان ابتسم لما اسمع 
خدام الامام الحسين عليه السلام
يصرّون على الزوار تعالوا تغدوا على زاد ابو علي وعلة تعجبي لانهم ينادون للغداء الساعة حدود التاسعة والنصف صباحا فكنت ادهش واقول في نفسي؛ ياعالم واي غداء هذا والساعه قريب العاشرة صباحا فلما سئلت اخي العزيز ابو بشير لانه هو من هؤلاء الخدم الذين يتشرفون بخدمة الزائرين المشاة قال لي انما يوزعوه صباحا لانهم يتسابقون في الخدمة وكل هيئة تحب ان يتناول منها الزوار لذلك يحاولون الاسراع والتنافس في تقديم الخدمة وكانت وجبات الظهر هي عبارة عن الرز مع انواع المروقات . 
مجمع‏البحرين ج : 5 ص : 235 
و المرق بالتحريك: ماء اللحم إذا طبخ‏
وفي بعض الهيئات كانوا يقدمون الدجاج مع الرز وعلى طول الطريق كانت تمر السيارات الحاملة للفواكه وتوزعه على الزوار وانواع العصير وكثير منهم يوزع انواع الاطعمه بساراته ومعهم نسائهم واطفالهم وهذا المنظر كان يعجبني لان الاب بفعله هذا كان يربي ابنائه على هذا الشرف العظيم الذي يعجز عن وصفه الواصفون 
واما
وجبة العشاء
وكانت عادة تبدء في العصر للتنافس كما ذكرت لكم وهي اما رز مع الدجاج او المرق المنوع او دجاج مع خيار وطماطم مع الخبز بالاضافة الى الفواكه ؛
فاليخسأ الوهابيون الجبناء البخلاء
ويعيش الحسين عليه السلام ومحبيه الاسخياء بالنفس قبل النفيس.
واما 
وجبة العصر
فكانت متنوعة حقا؛ انها كانت تشهيك وان كنت مليانا وتجرك اليها وان كنت مبطانا لان غذاء
الامام الحسين عليه السلام شفاء للجائع والشبعان وكانت..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *64* 

*السلام* *عليكم* 

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*والعن* *اعدائهم* 

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير* 

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله* 

*نَّهُ قَالَ :* 

*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ* 

** * ** 

*واما*
*وجبة العصر*
*فكانت متنوعة حقا؛ انها كانت تشهيك وان كنت مليانا وتجرك اليها وان كنت مبطانا لان غذاء*
*الامام* *الحسين عليه السلام*
*شفاء للجائع والشبعان وكانت..* 

*وكانت عبارة عن* *الشاورمة** و**الدهين النجفي* *وهو عبارة عن الحلوى الخاصة* 
*بالنجف الاشرف*
*والفواكه؛ وشاهدت مكان يجعل الطماطم والخضار والبصل الشهي في الخبز ويلف الخبز عليه ؛حقا كان شهيا لذيذا؛ لا يوصف جمال منظره ؛ وترى احدهم يغسلها واخر يجهز البصل والاخر يلف الجميع في الخبز ويناولها الزوار ؛ وراءيت منظرا حقا ابكاني جلست بالقرب منهم واخذت ابكي*
*لشذى الاخلاص وعطر الولاء*
*الذي تشمه حقا من منظرهم؛ حيث راءيت مجموعة من النساء وقد جلبن التنانير وهي الافران التي يصنعون بها الخبز؛ وهن يخبزن بنشاط يدهشك وتفهم منه انها حقا تريد ان تدخل بنفسها في الفرن وتلتصق بجداره ؛ لعلها تُلفت نظر امامها لها وتعرف رضاه منها ؛*
*الله اكبر*
*حقا ان العالم لم يفهم الشيعة ولا يفهم معنى* *الامامة*
*وعلى طول التاريخ ابادونا وشتتونا ولم نزدد*
*الا تالقاًَََ ونورا** .* 

*احد اساتذة الجامعات العربية تشيع؛ فلما سالوه عن علة تشيعه؟؟*
*فقال :* 
*كنت اطالع التاريخ فوجدت ان المذهب الوحيد الذي اتفق العالم على ابادته على طول التاريخ هم الشيعة ؛ ووجدت ان المذهب الوحيد الذي يزداد كل يوم كماً وكيفاً وتطلعا وفهما ؛*
*هم الشيعة* 
*ففهمت انهم هم الحق بلا ادنى شك لان هذا لا يكون الا بتسديد رباني غيبي .* 

*واما المياه فكانت اكثرها ان لم اقل كلها مياه معدنية مصفاة وبقناني صحية وحتى وجدت كتيبة كبيرة كتب عليها لا تشربوا المياه غير الصحية؛ وان كان** الله تعالى* *يحفظ الزوار من كل سوء ؛ وهذا الطريق كنت اسلكه مشيا قبل اكثر من خمس وثلاثين سنة الى الان وكنا نشرب المياء من الانهار الجارية ولم نزدد الا* 
*عافية وشفاء ؛*
*ولكنني انقل عن اوضاع هذه الزيارة وما شاهدت بعيني كما اخبرتكم*  

*ونقل لي* 
*اخي ابو بشير*
*وهو* *متخصص كيمياوي*
*خبرا واتصلت امس به وطلبت منه ان يعيد لي الخبر لكي لا ازيد وانقص منه فقال ان* 
*شركة امريكية* 
*جاءت الى العراق لفحص البيئة .......*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *65*

*السلام* *عليكم*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن* *اعدائهم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*

*نَّهُ قَالَ :*

*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*

** * **

*ونقل لي* *اخي ابو بشير** وهو* *متخصص كيمياوي** خبرا واتصلت امس به وطلبت منه ان يعيد لي الخبر لكي لا ازيد وانقص منه فقال ان شركة امريكية جاءت الى العراق بعد سقوط الخبيث في الهاوية** صدام** عدو* *الامام الحسين عليه السلام** لفحص البيئة ؛ وبعد فحص المياه قال اني اعتقدت ان** الله سبحانه** لا يوجد* *(حسب تعبيره )** الا في العراق لان الفحوصات تثبت ان المياة والجو وكل شيئ هنا فيه مئات الانواع من المكروبات ؛ والشعب العراقي يسير من بينهم سالما غانما* 
*( طبعا هذا التقرير اوائل سقوط صدام لعنه الله تعالى والان والحمد لله تغيرت البلاد ومن عليها )*
*وحينما بدئت بالمشي من* *النجف الاشرف** وكانت اصوات الرواديد تسمعها من كل مكان ومن السيارات التي تمر في كل لحظة وكل سيارة قد جعل صاحبها مكبرات الصوت على سيارته ؛ ويلعلع منها الاصوات المبكية من مختلف الرواديد وكثير منها كانت تبث صوت المرحوم* 
*الملا* *عبد الرضا الرادود النجفي*
*والملا* *باسم الكربلائي*
*وغيرهم .*
*ومما جلب انتباهي في هذه السفرة هو ان عددا لا باس بهم من المشاة قد كان بايديهم حبلا معانقا لعنق شاة صغيرة وهي تركض معهم وكانها تعلم اين ياخذها صاحبها ؛ واحسست انها تشارك بمشاعرها مشاعر صاحبها في المواسات لمصائب* 
*آل محمد عليهم السلام*
*حيث انها تركض بنشاط وترقص بركضها فاخرجت الجوال واخذت لها فلما ؛ حيث اعجبني طريقة مشيها ؛ وكنت اتصور ان هذه الشاة الوحيدة الموفقة للزيارة واذا بي ارى الكثير ممن اخذ معه الواحدة والاثنين من هذه الشياه ومنها يفهم عادة ان وضع العراقيين في تطور وتحسن* 
*والحمد لله رب العامين*
*والنقطة الاخرى* 
*التي جلبت انتباهي ايضا هي :ان الشيعي مجرد ان ينمو ماله يحصد ثماره لامامه روحي فداه ؛* *اللهم اسالك بكل دمعة سكبت فرضيتها وادخرتها عندك** الا ما رزقت الشيعة والمحبين* 
*لامير المؤمنين عليه* *السلام* 
*وعلى الاخص الشعب العراقي السخي الكريم العلم والفهم والمعرفة الكاملة بك وبرسلك وبكتابك المنزل وما فيه وبائمتهم صلوات الله عليهم اجمعين ؛ لان الرزق مقدر ومقسوم ولكن العلم والمعنويات نطلبها من ربنا تعالى.*
*بحارالأنوار 1 187* 
*قال امير المؤمنين عليه السلام :*
*يَا كُمَيْلُ الْعِلْمُ خَيْرٌ مِنَ الْمَالِ الْعِلْمُ يَحْرُسُكَ وَ أَنْتَ تَحْرُسُ الْمَالَ وَ الْمَالُ تَنْقُصُهُ النَّفَقَةُ وَ الْعِلْمُ يَزْكُو عَلَى الْإِنْفَاق‏*
*وكنت امشي لوحدي وفي الطريق صادفني رجل كبير السن يرتدي الزي العراقي (عقال ويشماغ ) فقال لي هل انت لوحدك ؟*
*فقلت له :* 
*نعم فقال:*
* هل تاذن لي ان نسير معا فقلت له :*
*تفضل ولكنني تحيرت لاني احب ان اكون سائرا باستقلال في مثل هذا الطريق ولكن مدارات له رضيت واذا به تبين ان هذا الرجل الذي يوحي لك منظره انه لا يحسن ان يقرء صفحة من كتاب .......*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل * *66**السلام**عليكم**بسم الله**الرحمن الرحيم**اللهم**صل على محمد واله**وعجل**فرجهم**والعن**اعدائهم**شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل**خير**عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله**نَّهُ قَالَ :**عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ***    *    ***وكنت امشي لوحدي وفي الطريق صادفني* *رجل كبير السن** يرتدي الزي العراقي (عقال ويشماغ ) فقال لي هل انت** لوحدك ؟*
*فقلت له:  نعم فقال : هل تاذن لي ان نسير معا فقلت له : تفضل ولكنني تحيرت لاني احب ان اكون سائرا باستقلال في مثل هذا الطريق ولكن مدارات له رضيت واذا به تبين ان هذا الرجل الذي يوحي لك منظره انه لا يحسن ان يقرء صفحة من كتاب .......*
*قال لي : هل نبدء بقراءة * *زيارة عاشوراء** فقلت له : لم احفظ الزيارة فقال لي:  انا احفظه اقرء معي فقرءناها الى اخر اللعن والسلام  والسجدة فلما انتهينا من قراءة* *زيارة عاشوراء** قال : وهل نقرء* *زيارة امين الله**؟  تعجبت من حفظه* *وسلاسة تلاوته**سبحان الله** قلت في نفسي : حقا ابى الله الا ان يخفي عباده بين اوليائه كنت اتصور ساترحم عليه بذكر عدد من الروايات لانه قروي لا يعي شيئا الا المحراث والطين.  فقلت له:  تفضل ياعم  فقرءنا* *زيارة امين الله** ثم قال هل نزور* *الحسين عليه السلام** ونحن نمشي قلت له: نزور تفضل ولما اتم قال:  وهل نزور* *العباس عليه**السلام** فقلت له:  نعم ثم توجه قلبي نحو* *الحسين عليه السلام** وقلت له :  سيدى ارجوك رجاء عبد من مولاه نسّيه كل مفاتيح الجنان  انا تعبان سيدي واخاف ان يبدء بقراءة دعاء كميل ثم دعاء ابو حمزة  الثمالي والعاقبة مع سورة البقرة !! يارب ارجوك لا تخرب زيارتي  بسوء ادبي * 
*وسائل‏الشيعة     4     70   * *4538-  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ الرَّضِيُّ فِي نَهْجِ الْبَلَاغَةِ عَنْ* *أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام**  أَنَّهُ قَالَ:  إِنَّ لِلْقُلُوبِ إِقْبَالا وَ إِدْبَاراً فَإِذَا أَقْبَلَتْ فَاحْمِلُوهَا عَلَى النَّوَافِلِ وَ إِذَا أَدْبَرَتْ فَاقْتَصِرُوا بِهَا عَلَى الْفَرَائِضِ* *مستدرك‏الوسائل     3     55   * *3006-     * *5، وَ قَالَ* *الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْعَسْكَرِيُّ عليه السلام**  إِنَّ لِلْقُلُوبِ إِقْبَالًا وَ إِدْبَاراً فَإِذَا أَقْبَلَتْ فَاحْمِلُوهَا عَلَى النَّوَافِلِ وَ إِذَا أَدْبَرَتْ فَاقْصُرُوهَا عَلَى الْفَرَائِضِ .**وانا الان في مسيري تعبان  ونفسي عن المستحبات مدبرة واحب ان افكر بمحاسبة النفس وارتب ما ساكتبه من مواضيع ونتائج وافكر بمعانات** ال محمد عليهم السلام في كربلاء واسر عمتي زينب عليها السلام* *ولكن المدارات فرض لازم .**فقرءت معه فقال:  تعال الان لنستريح** الله اكبر* *كم سررت وفرحت وما ان وضعت راسي على الارض وعيني بين الغفوة والصحوة حركني بيده قال  قم الان ل.......*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *67* 

*السلام* *عليكم* 

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*والعن* *اعدائهم* 

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير* 

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله* 

*نَّهُ قَالَ :* 

*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*
** * **
*فقرءت معه فقال: تعال الان لنستريح** الله اكبر* *كم سررت وفرحت وما ان وضعت راسي على الارض وعيني بين الغفوة والصحوة حركني بيده قال قم الان لنصلي صلاة الليل وكيف تزور وانت لم تصل صلاة الليل ؛ فكرت في نفسي ان صلاة الليل مستحبة* 
*وانا في مستحب وكيف احمل نفسي الان ما لا اطيقه ولعل عدم طاقتي لضعف ايماني او لتعبي وعلى اي حال اصبحت كالسفينة في خضم الامواج من اضطرابي مع نفسي وعبادة ربي ومدارات الزائر هذا لكن اهل البيت عليهم السلام قالوا في هذا الموضع* 
*الكافي ج2 ص86* 
*1- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ عَنْ أَبِي الْجَارُودِ عَنْ* *أَبِي**جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام** قَالَ قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** : إِنَّ هَذَا الدِّينَ مَتِينٌ فَأَوْغِلُوا فِيهِ بِرِفْقٍ وَ لَا تُكَرِّهُوا عِبَادَةَ اللَّهِ إِلَى عِبَادِ اللَّهِ فَتَكُونُوا كَالرَّاكِبِ الْمُنْبَتِّ الَّذِي لَا سَفَراً قَطَعَ وَ لَا ظَهْراً أَبْقَى* 
*وسائل‏الشيعة 1 110* 
*0- وَ عَنْ حُمَيْدِ بْنِ زِيَادٍ عَنِ الْخَشَّابِ عَنِ ابْنِ بَقَّاحٍ عَنْ مُعَاذِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ جُمَيْعٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** قَالَ قَالَ* *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله** : يَا* *عَلِيُّ* *إِنَّ هَذَا الدِّينَ مَتِينٌ فَأَوْغِلْ فِيهِ بِرِفْقٍ وَ لَا تُبَغِّضْ إِلَى نَفْسِكَ عِبَادَةَ رَبِّكَ إِنَّ الْمُنْبَتَّ يَعْنِي الْمُفْرِطَ لَا ظَهْراً أَبْقَى وَ لا أَرْضاً قَطَعَ فَاعْمَلْ عَمَلَ مَنْ يَرْجُو أَنْ يَمُوتَ هَرِماً وَ احْذَرْ حَذَرَ مَنْ يَتَخَوَّفُ أَنْ يَمُوتَ غَداً .*
*واخيرا لا اتذكر هل صلت معه ام لا ولكن لما شاهدته وقد شغل بصلاته استاذنت منه وفررت مهرولا وحثثت السير الى* *جدي المظلوم عليه السلام* *مسرعا* *والحمد لله** الذي نجاني من قلقي لخراب زيارتي خوف ان اسيئ الادب مع زائر افتخر ان اكون تراب تحت قدميه .*
*وقد نصب على الطريق كله الكراسي فكنت كلما تعبت جلست لاني كنت قد قررت مع نفسي ان اطول الطريق مهما استطعت لكي لا ينتهي الزمن وانا في ضمن زيارت الامام الحسين عليه السلام* 
*تهذيب‏الأحكام 6 42* 
*- مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ دَاوُدَ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْوَلِيدِ قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ مَتِّيلٍ الدَّقَّاقُ وَ غَيْرُهُ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْبَرْقِيِّ قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ فَضَّالٍ عَنْ أَبِي أَيُّوبَ الْخَزَّازِ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ عَنْ* *أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام** قَالَ: مُرُوا شِيعَتَنَا بِزِيَارَةِ قَبْرِ* *الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام** فَإِنَّ إِتْيَانَهُ يَزِيدُ فِي الرِّزْقِ وَ* *يَمُدُّ فِي الْعُمُرِ**وَ يَدْفَعُ مَدَافِعَ السُّوءِ وَ إِتْيَانَهُ مُفْتَرَضٌ عَلَى كُلِّ مُؤْمِنٍ يُقِرُّ لَهُ بِالامَامَةِ مِنَ اللَّهِ .*
*الى ان جاء الليل فبدء قبل اذان المغرب خدمة الامام الحسين بالنداء تعالوا يا زوار للاستراحه والعشاء والنوم ؛ فدخلت الى المضيف ..*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 68


السلام عليكم


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


نَّهُ قَالَ :


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ


* * *


الى ان جاء الليل فبدء قبل اذان المغرب خدمة الامام الحسين عليه السلام
بالنداء تعالوا يا زوار للاستراحه والعشاء والنوم ؛ فدخلت الى المضيف ..


وكان كبيرا وقد فرش بالبساط وكانت حسينية كبيرة فجلست لاستريح فمدت السفر الكبيرة وجلس الزوار على جانبيها وجلست معهم فجيئ بقناني اللبن والماء ثم بصحن فيه قطعة دجاج وطماطم وخيار وخبز 


وكان الطعام منظما بشكل يعجبك وانت شبعان فكيف بنا ونحن جياع ولكن بدء القلق يدب في قلبي لاني كنت اغار على قبول زيارتي كغيرة المؤمن على عروسه التي وصل اليها بعد مرارة الانتظار وكان سبب قلقي ان هناك روايات تمنع من اكل الدجاج في طريق زيارة الامام الحسين عليه السلام ولذلك بعض المؤمنين يجعل مبيته في النجف الاشرف لقرب البلدين النيرين ولتجنب سوء الادب في زيارت
الحسين عليه السلام
ولكنني الان انا في طريق المشي الى كربلاء ماذا اصنع وان تركته ولم اكل فهنا محذورات اخرى وهي :


انكسار قلب المضيف وهم مجموعة من خدمة الامام الحسين عليه السلام
فكيف اقوم عن المائدة ولم اكل؛ ثم الكل يروني قد تركت ما لا يتركه عاقل الا لعذر موجه ؛ وان احترام عواطف الناس واحساساتهم من لوازم المؤمن العاقل فماذا اصنع فاخذت اراجع الروايات الناهية لعلني ارى فجوة تنقذني من هذا المخمص والروايات هي: 



كامل‏الزيارات 129 


1- حدثني أبي رحمه الله و علي بن الحسين و جماعة مشايخي رحمهم الله عن سعد بن عبد الله بن أبي خلف عن أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى عن علي بن الحكم عن بعض أصحابنا قال قال 
أبو عبدالله عليه السلام
بلغني أن قوما أرادوا
الحسين عليه السلام
حملوا معهم السفر فيها الحلاوة و الأخبصة و أشباهها لو زاروا قبور أحباءهم ما حملوا معهم هذا .



كامل‏الزيارات 129 


موسى بن عمر عن صالح بن السندي الجمال عن رجل من أهل الرقة يقال له أبو المضا قال قال لي
أبو عبد الله عليه السلام
تأتون قبر
أبي عبد الله عليه السلام ؟
قلت نعم قال: أ فتتخذون لذلك سفرا؟ قلت: نعم فقال: أما لو أتيتم قبور آبائكم و أمهاتكم لم تفعلوا ذلك! قال: قلت أي شي‏ء نأكل؟ قال: الخبز و اللبن قال و قال: كرام
لأبي عبد الله عليه السلام
جعلت فداك: إن قوما يزورون قبر 
الحسين عليه السلام
فيطيبون السفر قال فقال لي 
أبو عبد الله عليه السلام
أما إنهم لو زاروا قبور أمهاتهم و آباءهم ما فعلوا ذلك .


ولكن والحمد لله خرجت بنتيجة وهي*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *69* 


*السلام* *عليكم*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*


*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*


*انَّهُ قَالَ :*


*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*


** * **


*فقلت في نفسي تخلصا من الحرج ان*
*الامام عليه السلام* 
*قال في الرواية الاولى :*


*قال* *أبو عبد**الله عليه السلام** بلغني أن قوما أرادوا* 
*الحسين عليه السلام*
*حملوا معهم السفر فيها الحلاوة و الأخبصة و أشباهها.*


*ففهمت بان هؤلاء الزوار الذين ذمهم الامام عليه السلام هم قد حملوا معهم السفر ومافيها والتي ذكرها* 
*الامام عليه السلام*
*بينما لم احملها انا ولا المشاة الباقين وانما قدمها لنا خدمة* *الامام الحسين عليه السلام*


*وفي* *الرواية الثانية** قال* *الامام عليه السلام** :*



*قال قال لي* *أبو عبد الله عليه السلام** تأتون قبر* *أبي عبد الله عليه السلام** ؟ قلت نعم قال: أفتتخذون لذلك سفرا؟ قلت: نعم فقال: أما لو أتيتم قبور آبائكم و أمهاتكم لم تفعلوا ذلك! قال: قلت أي شي‏ء نأكل؟ قال: الخبز و اللبن قال...*


*وهنا ايضا يقول* *الامام عليه السلام*
*لو اتيتم*
*بينما هنا الخدام هم من يقدموا هذه الاطعمة الطيبة**للزائرين ولا يحملها الزوار معهم*


*ثم هناك رواية في* 
*كامل الزيارات*
*تقول* 

*8-**و حدثني أبي عن سعد بن عبد الله عن الحسن بن علي بن عبد الله بن المغيرة عن العباس بن عامر قال أخبرني يوسف الأنباري عن قائد الحناط قال قلت* *لأبي الحسن عليه السلام** إنهم يأتون قبر* 
*الحسين عليه السلام*
*بالنوائح* *و* 
*الطعام* 
*قال قد سمعت قال فقال يا قائد من أتى قبر*
*الحسين بن علي عليه السلام*
*عارفا بحقه غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه و ما تأخر .*
*وعندما تذكرت هذه الرواية قلت: عملا بامر* *امامي عليه السلام** لا احمل معي* *ما نهاه*
*عليه السلام*
*من الاطعمة لكن لا امتنع ان قدم لي شيئا الخدمة وفقهم الله تعالى لاني لا احمله انا ولا تنسى ان* *الامام عليه**السلام* *قال :*
*9-**قال فقال يا قائد من أتى قبر* *الحسين بن علي عليه السلام** عارفا بحقه غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه و ما تأخر* 
*فاكلت وبعدها تمددت على فراش كان معد للزوار هناك ولكن بعد قليل ......*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *70* 


*السلام* *عليكم*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*


*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*


*انَّهُ قَالَ :*


*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*


**   * **   * ***

*فاكلت وبعدها تمددت على فراش كان معد للزوار هناك ولكن بعد قليل ......*

*واردت ان انام واذا بزائر اخر جاء** وقال**:* 
*اخي اعتذر هذا المكان لي؛ ففكرت ان اقول له ان هذا مكان عام وليس هو وقف على شخص معين ؛ ولكن فكرت ان الاماكن جدا كثيرة؛ فسكت وتركت المكان وغادرت وانا اسير نحو* 
*كربلاء الحزن والمصاب*
* وانا اسير وجدت رجلا واقف بهدوء وسكينة وهو متكأ على عصا له؛ ولما دققت النظر واذا به لايملك الا رجل واحدة ؛ فقلت:* 
*سبحان الله** هناك من يشرفون اقدامهم والقدم** في* *حسرة** لعدم مرافقة صاحبه؛ لانه لو كانت عنده لاخذه لهذا التوفيق العظيم؛* *وهنا تعجبت من توفيقات الانسان كيف يستطيع ان يعمل اعمالا يشرف بها حتى اعضاء نفسه فتبقى هي تنوح عليه بدل ان يكسر قارورة قلبه بحسراته عليها** .*


*فاحسست بالبرد** ؛* 
*فوقفت لاشرب*
*الشاي اللذيذ** في ذلك الجو البارد وكانك تريد معانقة قدح الشاي اوالقدح يحتضنك*
*لانك زائر لامامه وامامك .*
*وبعد قليلا من المشي واذا اشعر بالتعب والاعياء والنعاس ؛ فذهبت الى خيمة منصوبة وسلمت على اهلها وتمددت فجيئ لي ببطانية ؛ والظاهر انها حديثة العهد في خدمة الزائرين الكرام؛ وانا نائم سمعت صريخ لرجل كبير السن لعله بالثمانين او اقل وهو غضب*
*ويمزج غضبه بحلمه الحسيني*
* ويقول: اريد انام لا تقولوا:* *( ماكو مكان)** واخيرا نام بيننا وبعد سويعات قليلة خرجت لاتوضأ واذا بالبرد اخذني وبداءت ارتعش كثيرا وان الارتعاش ان جاءني من البرد يبقى لدقائق معي فوجهت وجهي* 
*لحبيب بن مظاهر**عليه السلام*
* وقلت له سيدي .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل *71* 


*السلام* *عليكم*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*


*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*


*انَّهُ قَالَ :*


*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*


*** *** ***


*فوجهت وجهي* 
*لحبيب بن مظاهر**عليه السلام*
*وقلت له سيدي .*

*انا في طريقي الى مواسات* *عمتي زينب عليها السلام** فارحمنى ونجني ومن ارتعاش البرد فخلصني ؛*
*وخرجت من الخيمة وكانت الساعة حدود*
*الثانية بعد* *منتصف الليل*
*فلما خرجت من الخيمة واذا بالطريق يموج بالزوار؛*
*ولهدوء الليل فلا تسمع الا همسا ؛* 
*وكأن الزائرين وهم يمشون يتسامرون مع بعضهم ويذكرون اقدام* *آل الله تعالى** على الاشواك* 
*وعلى رؤسهم السياط*
*والاطفال يتساقطون من على ظهر الابل ولامن راحم يرحمهم ولا من يانسون بهم* 
*الا*
*قاتلي الابرار والسادة النجباء .*
*الى ان وصلت الى* *شعلة نار** قد احاط بها الزوار ؛* 
*فجلست معهم وكانني جلست على مائدة قد ملئت من ارقى ما انعم* *الله تعالى** من الفواكه؛* 
*حقا كما قيل* 
*النار فاكهة الشتاء** .*
*وبعدن ان توضأت لمواسات* *النار** لي بتخفيف قرصة البرد تابعت المسير الى** كربلاء** واذا* 
*بحسينية اهل الكوفة العلوية الاحرار** ؛* 
*سلمت عليهم وصليت عندهم صلاة الفجر ذات الشهود؛ واذا هم قد حضروا الافطار؛* 
*افطرت*
*حامدا لله الواحد القهار*
*بما انعم من رزقه* *الحسيني الهني** وتابعت المسير الى*
*سيد الاحرار عليه سلام رب الممات والحياة ؛*
*فوجدت سيارة كبيرة للحمولة جديدة وانيقة قد وضع فيها الطعام وهو يوزع على الزوار فوقفت بين الناس مادا يدي نحو الطعام الشهي ؛* 
*وانا اتبرك بوقفتي وانتظاري لانها*
*لسيد**الشهداء عليه قلوب كل ولي يرفرف بحبه الجلي* *.*
*فناولني صحنا فشكرت* *الله تعالى** واردت ان التهم الطعام؛ فقال لي ولدا صغيرا ياعم فقلت نعم فقال .........*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *72*  

*السلام* *عليكم* 

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*والعن* *اعدائهم* 

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير* 

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله* 

*انَّهُ قَالَ :* 

*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ* 

****** *** 
فناولني صحنا فشكرت الله تعالى واردت ان التهم الطعام؛ فقال لي ولدا صغيرا: ياعم ؟
فقلت :نعم فقال :
هل تعطيني هذا الصحن الذي بيدك؟
فناولته له ووقفت مادا يدي نحو الموزع وقبل ان اتناول الصحن من الموزع رجع الصبي وبيده نفس الصحن الذي اخذه مني وقال :
يا عم خذه فقلت له : لا احتاجه وها هو خادم 
الامام الحسين عليه السلام
في حال مناولته لي الصحن الاخر. قال: وباصرار تام لا ...لا عمي خذ الصحن فاخذته منه وان كنت اعرف هذه الرواية القائلة : 
تهذيب‏الأحكام 9 158 
30-عَنْهُ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ حَمَّادٍ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْحَمِيدِ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ: أَنْتَ بِالْخِيَارِ فِي الْهِبَةِ مَا دَامَتْ فِي يَدِكَ فَإِذَا خَرَجَتْ إِلَى صَاحِبِهَا فَلَيْسَ لَكَ أَنْ تَرْجِعَ فِيهَا وَ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله : مَنْ رَجَعَ فِي هِبَتِهِ فَهُوَ كَالرَّاجِعِ فِي قَيْئِهِ  
الإستبصار 4 109
10- مَا رَوَاهُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ يَحْيَى عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ حَمَّادٍ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْحَمِيدِ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ
رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله 
مَنْ يَرْجِعُ فِي هِبَتِهِ كَالرَّاجِعِ فِي قَيْئِهِ .
ففكرت هل هي رجوع في الهبة فتشملني الرواية وكاني راجع بقيئي ؛ والعياذ بالله ؛ لكن فكرت ان هذا الصبي انما رجع بالصحن وكأنه يريد اعادة كرامته حيث طلب مني الصحن ولم يطلبه من الموزع؛ وان لم اخذه منه قد اجرح واخدش كرامته؛ ثم لم ارجع به انا وانما هو ارجعها وعلى اي حال ؛ اخذت الصحن منه وانا اكله ؛ افكر ان الشعب العراقي له خصوصيات جدا جميلة ومنبع للفخر والاعتزاز ولا اقول ليس هناك استثناء وانما الحساب عادة على الاغلب والله العالم ؛ كنا نزور في زمن اللعين صدام عدو الحسين عليه السلام فنجد بعض الصبية و البنات الصغار كانوا يمدون ايديهم ويطلبون العطاء للفقر المصطنع الذي فرضوه على الشعب المظلوم وما ان تحسنت اوضاعهم واذا به لم تجد اي اثر من هؤلاء؛ وماذا يعني هذا الا الاباء والعز والعمل وفق الضرورة وهذا الولد الصغير نموذج لما اقول اخذ الصحن مني ولكن ما ان حصل على صحن الطعام ارجع صحني ولم يمسه .
ثم سرت نحو كربلاء الاعز والاباء ....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

الفصل *73* 


*السلام* *عليكم*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*


*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*


*انَّهُ قَالَ :*


*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*


****** ***

ثم سرت نحو كربلاء العز والاباء .... 
والحمد لله قربنا من كربلاء ؛ واسمع الكثير يقول الان سنرى (السايلو) وهو مركز لخزن الحبوب وكان بناء مرتفع قد تراه من بعد عشر كيلومترات وهكذا نسير والخدام يتوسلون بالزوار تعالوا وكلوا من التمر والشاى والفواكه والعصير؛ والكراسي منصوبة من جهتي الطريق ووجدت من بين الخدمة رجل كبير السن شاهدني وانا احمل على عاتقي الشال الاخضر وفي العراق وايران انما يحمل هذا الشال الاخضر من هو من 
ذرية الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله
ولذلك الكل ينادي هذا الحامل لهذا الشال ب
( سيدنا )
فنادني هذا الرجل الطاعن بالسن سيدنا ....سيدنا.... فقلت له: نعم يا عم قال :تعال الى مضيفنا وكل عندنا فقلت له : الله يشهد من كثرة ما تبركت بطعام سيد الشهداءعليه السلام امتلئت ولم استطع ان اكل. فقال: اقسم عليك بجدك الحسين عليه السلام الا ما جلست في مضيفنا؛ فدخلت المضيف ومجرد ان جلست شاهدت هناك صحن قد اكل منه احد الزائرين المشاة وترك الباقي فتناولت منه لانه قد مسته يد زائرا تبركا واذا بالرجل الطاعن بالسن ياتيني بصحن جديد وقد ملئ من الرز واللوز وفيه مالذ وطاب ؛ حقا كنت اشعر ان صاحبه كان فقط يتمنى ان يمليه من مقلة عينه حبا لامامه عليه السلام .
وهكذا ونحن نسير واذا بنا نصل الى المقابر التي هي على اطراف كربلاء وهي المقبرة المعروفة في كربلاء ووجدت قطعه مكتوبة عليها بخط كبير من لم يكن عنده اجرة الدفن و.. فيدفن مجانا .
كم فرحت وسررت ان الانسان لما لم يقلق لمصيرجنازته وعاقبته يهدء باله كما جاءني مرة ابني وقال وهو يرتعش قلت له مابك ياولدي ولازال يرتعش قال وجدت جنازة .....

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل* *74*  

*السلام* *عليكم* 

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم* 

*والعن* *اعدائهم* 

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير* 

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله* 

*انَّهُ قَالَ :* 

*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ* 

****************************************************** 
*كما جاءني مرة ابني وقال وهو يرتعش قلت له مابك ياولدي؟ ولازال يرتعش قال: وجدت جنازة قد وضعها مجموعة من الرجال امام البنك وكانوا يتخاصمون وكل يقول للاخر: انت ادفنها وانني لا اصرف عليها من اموالي وصاحب البنك يقول لهم: لا نستطيع ان نعطيكم من اموالها ان لم تمر بمراحلها القانونية .*
*بينما هنا في كربلاء موجود قطعة تقول تعالوا يا فقراء ندفن جنائزكم مجانا .*
*وجدت شخص ماسك بيده دراجته وقد وضع عليها قليل من (النبق) فاكهة شجرة السدر يبكيك منظره حينما تفكر بحاله وتعرف نيته حيث انه فقير ولم يملك ما يقدمه لامامه* 
*الحسين عليه السلام*
*الا*
*ثمار هذه الشجرة؛ تصور منظره وهو واقف وعلى محيّا هذا الشاب مسحة من حياء فتاة اول بلوغها وتسمع اناس يهمسون لخطوبتها خجلا من امامه ان لا يملك سوى هذه الفاكهة؛ وكان ينادي بنبرات متكسرة وكانها فص عقيق تتكسر على صخرة ليكسرها فيرمي قطعها على راس جيش يزيد واتباعه .*
*والحمد لله*
*اخيرا وصلنا الى* 
*كربلاء الحزن والصمود والعز والشموخ؛* 
*كربلاء الاباء* 
*كربلاء عدم المسالمة مع الظلم حتى اذا ادى الى تقديم الطفل الرضيع؛* 
*كربلاء العز في طاعة الله تعالى وان ادى الى اسر العيال .*
*ولما دخلنا المدينة واذا بها تموج في الدموع وتتعالى صراخ المعزين وتسمع من كل صوب ياحسين ياحسين ياحسين والنساء يهتفن*
*يازينب*
*جئنا لمواساتك باشعار اتحدى الصخر ان لم يسيل منه بدل الدموع دما ثم انك لا تشك بان السماء باكية ؛ والارض تهتز مع اهتزاز حناجر الغضب والغاضبين من كل ظالم غاشم عنيد .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 75 


السلام عليكم


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


انَّهُ قَالَ :


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ

************************************************

وكانت الملابس كلها سود والجدران حزينة بارتدائها السواد والاعلام ترفرف في الايدي والمنائر كلها سود فترى الحزن والاسى في كل صوب واين ما وجهت وجهك طفرت دموعك وسحبتها خدودك لتسيل عليها فتسجل لنفسها مواساة لامامها الشهيد وامام زمانها عليهم السلام فان الامام امام على كل شيئ وحتى على كل خلية من بدنك وكل ذرة في الوجود كما قال ابو طالب بطل الاسلام المفدى روحي فداه ان ابا جهل يسجد للصنم وثيابه تسجد لله (مضمون )


وكنت اسير بين الصفوف المتراصة من الناس وكأني اشق امواج الجبال التي تمر مر السحاب كلها باتجاه حرم الامام الحسين عليه السلام وابا الفضل عليه السلام واخيرا وصلت خارج الصحن الشريف ولم استطع التقدم الى داخل الصحن المبارك فجلست هناك بين اقدام الزائرين وتلوت زيارة ابا الفضل العباس عليه السلام ؛ الاخ المواسي ومما التفت اليه من الزيارة المباركة لما تاملتها هي:


(ساشرح لكم مقدار من الزيارة باذن الله تعالى )*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 76*



*السلام* *عليكم*



*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*



*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*



*والعن* *اعدائهم*



*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*



*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*



*انَّهُ قَالَ :*



*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*

******************************************************
*وكنت ادخل الى* *كربلاء الحزن والصمود** سمعت من احدى مكبرات الصوت يتكلم الخطيب قائلا:*
*دخل* *العباس عليه السلام** الى المشرعة وحمل الماء ليشرب فتذكر عطش* *الحسين عليه السلام** فلما تذكر عطش* *الحسين عليه السلام** رمى بالماء ولم يشرب وفاء لاخيه* *وامامه عليه السلام** .*
*ما ان سمعت الخطيب يقول هذا الا وغضبت وتالمت وودت ان امسك المكرفون وصوتي يلعلع من على منارة* *ابا الفضل* *العباس عليه السلام** لاوضح لكل الزوار هذه الحقيقة التاريخية التي فُهمت خطا وكانهم تمسكوا بها ولم يستطيع احد ان يفك بينهم وبين ما فهموه خطا واشتباة.*
*قارئي العزيز** :*
*بالله عليك متى تتصور ان* *ابا الفضل عليه السلام** نسي عطش*
*الحسين عليه السلام** وهل يمكن ان نتصوره ينسى عطش*
*الحسين عليه السلام** ولو للحظة واحده .*
*لما نزل* *الحسين عليه السلام** في المشرعة واراد ان يشرب الماء طاطا الفرس راسه نحو الماء فقال** الامام* *الحسين عليه السلام** انت عطشان وانا عطشان فرفع** الفرس** راسه عن الماء ولم يشرب ؛ان* *الفرس** يفهم عطش* *الامام عليه السلام** ؛ فكيف نتصور* *العباس عليه السلام** وهو من تربى في حضن* *امير المومنين عليه* *السلام** ورعاية* *الحسن والحسين عليه السلام** ينسى عطش اخيه؛ كلا وحاشا ومعاذ الله!! .*
*بل لهذا الحدث التاريخي حقيقة والله حتى الصخر يسيل منه الدمع انهارا*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 77


السلام عليكم


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


انَّهُ قَالَ :


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ

************************************************
ان الفهم الخاطئ انما جاء من عدم معرفة المعنى اللغوى للذكر؛ ومع الاسف البعض يتسرع لحفظ نص ليلقيه على الناس وفي اعتقاده انه سيبكي الناس وله ولهم الاجر بالبكاء؛ وهذا هو اعتقادي الجازم بالدمعة على الحسين عليه السلام؛ ولكن يا حبذى ان ننقل الحدث التاريخي بما هو وبفهم صحيح فيكون البكاء اشد؛ 
والفهم الصحيح يرضع الدمعة من ثدي المصاب ولا حاجة للبيان بما لا نفقه .
فان الذكر الذي ورد في النص التاريخي لا يعني ان الانسان يتذكر بعد النسيان وهذا الفهم الخاطئ سبب هذا التمسك غير الواعي بظاهر النص بينما كما سانقل لكم من كتاب العين وهو من اهم مصادرنا اللغوية وكذلك من كتاب مجمع البحرين والمعنى صريح بان الذكر ليس من النسيان وانما هو تكرار ما في النفس واعادته وهو ذاكر له؛ تفضل معى لنقرء :
كتاب‏العين ج : 5 ص : 346 
ذكر: الذكر: الحفظ للشي‏ء تذكره، و هو مني على ذكر. 
و الذكر: جري الشي‏ء على لسانك، تقول جرى منه ذكر.
مجمع‏البحرين ج : 3 ص : 309 
قوله و اذكروا ما فيه [2/63] أي ادرسوا. 
قوله: ذكرى لأولي الألباب [40/54] أي عبرة لهم. 
قوله: أو يحدث لهم ذكرا
[20/113] أي تذكرا. 
قال الشيخ أبو علي: الذكر هو حضور المعنى في النفس، و قد يستعمل الذكر بمعنى القول لأن من شأنه أن يذكر به المعنى، و التذكر هو طلب القول. 
وعلى هذا المعنى يكون هكذا :
دخل صاحب لواء السماء والطالب بثار الانبياء عليهم السلام 
ابا الفضل العباس عليه السلام
الى المشرعة ولما شاهد الماء رقراقا ناعما اخذ يقرء تعزية على عطش الحسين عليه السلام
فحمل من الماء في يده وقال شعره لنفسه ويفديها لامام زمانه .
آه طبيعي لكل شريف لما ينظر تماسك الماء باجزائه يتذكر شفتي الحسين عليه السلام
وهي متفطرة من العطش ؛ يتذكر الطفل الرضيع وصراخه ؛ يتذكر البنات البريئات بنات الخدر بنات الوحي وقد الصقن بطونهن باعماق التراب لعل رطوبته يخفف عنهن وهج الظمأ.
وهذا هو المأتم الذي اقامه
ابا الفضل العباس عليه السلام
على الماء ولم يسبقه احد في مواساته لاخيه بل هو السباق والمؤسس للماتم الحسيني .
ماتم وهيئة حسينية يالها من هيئة؛ اعضائها كفيه وعينه وجبينه وقدميه وصدره حين سقط على الارض متكا على السهام الداخلات في قلبه لتنصب العزية في قلب من كسر مصابه ظهر اخيه المعصوم عليه السلام 
حسين حسين حسين ياحسين 
آه يا ابالفضل آه ياحسين ابكيك سيدي حتى اموت بلوعة المصاب آه آه آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه 
*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 77*


*السلام* *عليكم*


*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*


*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*


*والعن* *اعدائهم*


*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*


*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*


*انَّهُ قَالَ :*


*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*
* 
********************كامل‏الزيارات ص: 257*
*1-**حدثني أبو عبد الرحمن محمد بن أحمد بن الحسين العسكري بالعسكر عن الحسن بن علي بن مهزيار عن أبيه علي بن مهزيار عن محمد بن أبي عمير عن محمد بن مروان عن* *أبي حمزة الثمالي** قال قال* *الصادق عليه السلام**:*
*إذا أردت زيارة قبر* *العباس بن علي عليه السلام** و هو على شط الفرات بحذاء الحائر فقف على باب السقيفة و قل:*
*سلام الله و سلام ملائكته المقربين و أنبيائه المرسلين و عباده الصالحين و جميع الشهداء و الصديقين و الزاكيات الطيبات فيما تغتدي و تروح عليك يا ابن أمير المؤمنين أشهد لك** بالتسليم* *و التصديق و الوفاء و النصيحة لخلف النبي المرسل و السبط المنتجب و الدليل العالم و الوصي المبلغ و المظلوم المهتضم فجزاك الله عن رسوله و عن أمير المؤمنين و عن الحسن و الحسين صلى الله عليهم اجمعين أفضل الجزاء بما صبرت و احتسبت و أعنت فنعم عقبى الدار لعن الله من قتلك و لعن الله‏ من جهل حقك و استخف بحرمتك و لعن الله من حال بينك و بين ماء الفرات أشهد أنك قتلت مظلوما و أن الله منجز لكم ما وعدكم جئتك يا ابن أمير المؤمنين وافدا إليكم و* *قلبي مسلم لكم** و أنا لكم تابع و نصرتي لكم معدة حتى يحكم الله و هو خير الحاكمين فمعكم معكم لا مع عدوكم إني بكم و بإيابكم من المؤمنين و بمن خالفكم و قتلكم من الكافرين قتل الله أمة قتلتكم بالأيدي و الألسن .........الى اخر ما ورد من الزيارة* 
*اني قد شرحت مقدار من الزيارة وبنيتي ان اتم الشرح* *ان شاء الله تعالى** وليس هنا مكان اتمامها ولكن هنا فقرات لابد ان نشير اليها لاهميتها .*
*اولا:* *ان هذه الزيارة واردة في* *كامل الزيارات** لابن قولويه الكتاب الصحيح والرواية عن ابي حمزة الثمالي عن امامنا* *الصادق عليه السلام** .*
*ثانيا :*
*اول سلام هو من* *الله تعالى** لنعرف انا وامثالي بان* *الله تعالى** هو اول من يسلم عليه قبل سلام كل زائر لكي لا يمن فلان ولا علان بمقامه ورتبته العلمية او الدنيوية بانه جاء ليسلم على من هو للفضل ابا ومنبعا .*
*ثالثا :**اول شهادة يشهدها* *الامام الصادق** المعصوم حجة الله على من فوق الارض والسماء وما بينهما عليهم* *افضل الصلاة والسلام* *هي:*
*((** أشهد لك** بالتسليم**))*
*والتسليم هو اعلى مرتبة من بعد المعصوم عليه السلام كما سنقرء في هذه الروايات المباركة*
*بحارالأنوار 2 160 عن كتاب* 
*بصائر الدرجات:*
*مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى عَنْ فَضَالَةَ عَنْ أَبَانٍ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ ع فِي قَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَ مَنْ يَقْتَرِفْ حَسَنَةً نَزِدْ لَهُ فِيها حُسْناً قَالَ فَقَالَ الِاقْتِرَافُ التَّسْلِيمُ لَنَا وَ الصِّدْقُ عَلَيْنَا وَ أَنْ لَا يَكْذِبَ عَلَيْنَا* 
*بحارالأنوار 2 188 عن كتاب* 
*الأمالي للشيخ الطوسي وكتاب الأمالي للصدوق‏؛ وكتاب معاني الأخبار**: فِي خَبَرِ الشَّيْخِ الشَّامِيِّ أَنَّهُ سَأَلَ زَيْدُ بْنُ صُوحَانَ*
*أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عليه السلام** أَيُّ الْأَعْمَالِ أَعْظَمُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ؟؟*
*قَالَ التَّسْلِيمُ وَ الْوَرَعُ* 
*بحارالأنوار 2 204* 
*عن كتاب المحاسن‏:*
*بَعْضُ أَصْحَابِنَا رَفَعَهُ قَالَ قَالَ* *أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام** : كُلُّ مَنْ تَمَسَّكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى فَهُوَ نَاجٍ قُلْتُ مَا هِيَ قَالَ التَّسْلِيمُ* 
*بحارالأنوار 23 358* 
*12- وَ عَنِ* *الصَّادِقِ عليه السلام** فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى وَ مَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإِسْلامِ دِيناً فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَ هُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخاسِرِينَ قَالَ* *عليه السلام** : غَيْرَ التَّسْلِيمِ لِوَلَايَتِنَا* 
*عن كتاب بصائر الدرجات‏:*
*الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ النُّعْمَانِ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مُسْكَانَ عَنْ كَامِلٍ التَّمَّارِ قَالَ قَالَ* *أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام** : يَا كَامِلُ تَدْرِي مَا قَوْلُ اللَّهِ قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ؟*
*قُلْتُ جُعِلْتُ فِدَاكَ: أَفْلَحُوا وَ فَازُوا وَ أُدْخِلُوا الْجَنَّةَ قَالَ: قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُسَلِّمُونَ إِنَّ الْمُسَلِّمِينَ هُمُ النُّجَبَاءُ .*
*فالامام الصادق عليه السلام اول شهادة شهدها لابي الفضل عليه السلام هو التسليم الذي هو مقام من بعد مقام المعصوم عليه السلام ثم الزائر اول كلمة يقر بها امام ابا الفضل عليه السلام هو قوله :*
*(جئتك يا ابن أمير المؤمنين وافدا إليكم و* *قلبي مسلم لكم**)*
*ايضا التسليم فينبغي للزائر ان يكون قلبه مسلم* *لال محمد عليهم السلام** كما كان قلب* *ابا الفضل** مسلّم لامام زمانه* *عليه السلام .*
*اللهم ارزقنا مقام التسليم واجعلنا ممن احب المسلمين .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 78*
*السلام* *عليكم*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*انَّهُ قَالَ :*
*عَلِيُّ** بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*
&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&& 
*وبعد زيارة سيدي ومولاي* *ابا الفضل عليه السلام** اتجهت نحو امامي المظلوم الشهيد العطشان عليه افضل* *الصلاة والسلام** ثم تذكرت :*
*إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَ رَسُولِهِ وَ إِذا كانُوا مَعَهُ عَلى‏ أَمْرٍ جامِعٍ لَمْ يَذْهَبُوا حَتَّى يَسْتَأْذِنُوهُ إِنَّ الَّذينَ يَسْتَأْذِنُونَكَ أُولئِكَ الَّذينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَ رَسُولِهِ فَإِذَا اسْتَأْذَنُوكَ لِبَعْضِ شَأْنِهِمْ فَأْذَنْ لِمَنْ شِئْتَ مِنْهُمْ وَ اسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمُ اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحيمٌ (62)**(سورة النور)*
*فقلت سيدي وحبيب قلبي* *يا ابا عبد الله عليك سلام الله** استاذنك للذهاب الى الغسل لاكون في استعداد مؤدب للوقوف ذليلا بعتبة بابك منحنيا لجلالتك وعظم مقامك المجهول لنا عند* *الله تعالى** .*
*وكنت اصارع الاقدام؛ وأبحث عن موضع قدم بين اعمدة العزّ للزائرين للازدحام المنقطع النظير ؛ متجها الى بيت السيد الجليل* *ابو على** الذي اخبرتكم فيما سبق عنه وعن بيته في** الكاظمية** وانه لم يشتري بيت في بلدة سكنه وانما اشترى بيت في* *كربلاء** ليكون كهف لزياراته وموضع الخدمة لزوار* *امامه عليه سلام* *الله وصلواته** .*
*انه بيت قريب الحرم الحسيني منبع الطهارة ومعدن القدس والجلالة ؛ وكان البيت له غرفة قريبة من الباب الخارجي لكي لا يزاحم خروج الرجال ودخولهم للنساء؛ وكان ياتي الاصدقاء والارحام الى هناك حيث عزة المكان وندرة وجود الماوى لتداك الزوار بما يغيب فيه بحر الحطيم .*
*فرحب بي الاخ العزيز ابو على الموالي الحسيني السيد من عائلة السيد نعمة الله الجزائري عدو الوهابية الذي يلعلع اسمه كرمح في صدورهم .*
*فكرت ان اخلد قليلا الى الراحة ثم اذهب للزيارة عند السحر؛ وافضل ما اقضي به وقتي في البيت ان القي عليهم محاضرات متتالية استثمارا للزمن الهارب والعمر الشارد و اشرح ......*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 79


السلام عليكم


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


انَّهُ قَالَ :


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ

قمت في السحر متجها نحو حرم الله سبحانه ؛ حرم رسول اللهصلى الله عليه واله؛ حرم الطالبين للعز؛ العاكفين على الطهر؛ والطائفين حول قبر الصمود وتجلي صفات الصمد الحسين عليه السلام ؛ فلما اقتربت من الحرم الشريف ؛ معدن الخير ؛ وعين البركة؛ واذا بالازدحام شديد وكأن الجميع هاربين من سلطان النوم الى سلطان الاخرة؛ واخيرا دخلت الصحن المبارك وحصلت مكانا في الصحن الشريف فجلست مشغولا بالعبادة واذا بجاري اراه يصارع ويجاهد بسيف رموشه ورمح اهداب عينه لكي لا ينام ؛ واحسست اني على شرف هذا الحرب العرمرم فاتجهت الى جاري النعيس وعينه تعسعس فقلت له: اخي تعال لاشرح لك زيارة الامام الحسين عليه السلام الى اذان الصبح لنستفيد من الوقت هاربين من الشيطان وابطاله لوضوئنا ليلقينا في قيل وقال والبحث عن موضع للوضوء وبها نخسر هذا المكان ؛ فاستقبل اقتراحي وهو مريب لاني لم ارتدي العمامة فكيف يحق لي ان اذوق العلم والحمد لله لما شرحت مقدار من الزيارة اخذ يدور حول القلم ويبحث عن الورق ليسجل العنوان وانا خائف من ابناء الزمان ولكني اعطيته عنواني في بعض المواقع الشيعية الحبيبه حياها الله تعالى ورزق اعضائها العفة والكمال .
كملنا الصلاة والزيارة من خارج الصحن واتجهت الى بيت الكريم الاخ الحبيب ابو علي واذا في الطريق والشمس لازالت في حجابها لم تسفر عن شعر شعاعها والخدام خدام عين الكرم ومنبع الجود ينادون تعالة الهريسة جاهزة فجلست واكلت الهريسة وشكرت الله تعالى 
وكنت اشتهي ان اخذ صحنا اخر لاتبرك به وتزيد البركة ولكن حصن الحياء منعني حقا قال الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه واله في :
مستدرك‏الوسائل 13 294 
، أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَلَامَةَ الْقُضَاعِيُّ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله: َّاجِرُ الْجَبَانُ مَحْرُومٌ
وَ 
التَّاجِرُ الْجَسُورُ مَرْزُوقٌ
ثم سرت قليلا واذا هناك دكة توزع الاش العراقي ومواده التي صنع بها الآش من حبة الحب للآل ومائها دمع الولاء للعترة ؛ ثم بعد قليل من المشي واذا بهم يوزعون الشاي والحليب فقلت يارب ارزقنا هذا الولاء والحُب الذي اسهر ليل هؤلاء الخدم لاعداد الافطار مع اذان الصبح .
ولما وصلت الى البيت ونمت قليلا واذا بهم ينادوني تعال للافطار يا سيد فقلت ما قال لا قط امامي زين العابدين عليه السلام لكي يعطي؛ وها انا اقول ما قال لا قط لآكل؛ الله اكبر كم نحن الشيعه مدللين ومنعمين ولكن لا نعرف قدر انفسنا :
غررالحكم 233 
4653- من عرف قدر نفسه لم يهنها بالفانيات 

مجموعةورام 2 115 
من كلام أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام :
أما بعد فإن ذمتي رهينة و أنا بها زعيم أن لا يهيج زرع قوم على التقوى و الخير كله فيمن عرف قدر نفسه و كفى بالمرء جهلا أن لا يعرف قدر نفسه .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 80


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكلخير


عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


انَّهُ قَالَ :


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ


وبدأت بشرح الزيارة المطلقة الاولى للامام
الشهيد عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام :


وقال الشيخ المحدث القمي في مفاتيح الجنان عن هذه الزيارة:


ان الشيخ الطوسي في التهذيب والصدوق في كتاب من لايحضره الفقيه 


نقلوا هذه الزيارة 


وقال الشيخ الصدوق: اني في كتاب المزار للمقتل نقلت انواع الزيارات ولكنني لكتابي من لايحضره الفقيه نقلت هذه الزيارة لانها باعتبار الرواية اصح الزيارت وهذه الزيارة كافية ووافية
(انتهى نقل القمي عن الصدوق )


وللعلم ان الكليني نقل هذه الزيارة في كتابه الكافي ونقلها صاحب الوسائل عن الكليني رحمة الله عليه .


والان ننقل لكم الزيارة من كتاب من لايحضره الفقيه للشيخ الصدوق وفي المفاتيح نقلها باسم الزيارة المطلقة وهي الاولى :


من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه ج : 2 ص : 595


3199- قَالَ الصَّادِقُ عليه السلام إِذَا أَتَيْتَ أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْحُسَيْنِ عليه السلام فَاغْتَسِلْ عَلَى‏

شَاطِئِ الْفُرَاتِ ثُمَّ الْبَسْ ثِيَاباً طَاهِرَةً ثُمَّ امْشِ حَافِياً فَإِنَّكَ فِي حَرَمٍ مِنْ حَرَمِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ حَرَمِ رَسُولِهِ صلى الله عليه واله وَ عَلَيْكَ بِالتَّكْبِيرِ وَ التَّهْلِيلِ وَ التَّمْجِيدِ وَ التَّعْظِيمِ لِلَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ كَثِيراً وَ الصَّلَاةِ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ صلوات الله عليهم اجمعين حَتَّى تَصِيرَ إِلَى بَابِ الْحَائِرِ ثُمَّ تَقُولُ: السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا حُجَّةَ اللَّهِ وَ ابْنَ حُجَّتِهِ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكُمْ يَا مَلَائِكَةَ اللَّهِ وَ زُوَّارَ قَبْرِ ابْنِ نَبِيِّ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ اخْطُ عَشْرَ خُطًى ثُمَّ قِفْ 
وَ كَبِّرِ اللَّهَ ثَلَاثِينَ تَكْبِيرَةً
ثُمَّ امْشِ إِلَيْهِ حَتَّى تَأْتِيَهُ مِنْ قِبَلِ وَجْهِهِ وَ اسْتَقْبِلْ وَجْهَهُ بِوَجْهِكَ وَ اجْعَلِ الْقِبْلَةَ بَيْنَ كَتِفَيْكَ ثُمَّ قُلِ:
السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا حُجَّةَ اللَّهِ وَ ابْنَ حُجَّتِهِ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا ثَارَ اللَّهِ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَ ابْنَ ثَارِهِ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا وَتْرَ اللَّهِ الْمَوْتُورَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَ الْأَرْضِ أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ دَمَكَ سَكَنَ فِي الْخُلْدِ وَ اقْشَعَرَّتْ لَهُ أَظِلَّةُ الْعَرْشِ وَ بَكَى لَهُ جَمِيعُ الْخَلَائِقِ وَ بَكَتْ لَهُ السَّمَاوَاتُ السَّبْعُ وَ الْأَرَضُونَ السَّبْعُ وَ مَا فِيهِنَّ وَ مَا بَيْنَهُنَّ وَ مَنْ يَتَقَلَّبُ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَ النَّارِ مِنْ خَلْقِ رَبِّنَا وَ مَا يُرَى وَ مَا لَا يُرَى أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ حُجَّةُ اللَّهِ وَ ابْنُ حُجَّتِهِ وَ أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ ثَارُ اللَّهِ وَ ابْنُ ثَارِهِ وَ أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ وَتْرُ اللَّهِ الْمَوْتُورُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَ الْأَرْضِ وَ أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ بَلَّغْتَ عَنِ اللَّهِ وَ نَصَحْتَ وَ وَفَيْتَ وَ أَوْفَيْتَ وَ جَاهَدْتَ فِي سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ وَ مَضَيْتَ لِلَّذِي كُنْتَ عَلَيْهِ شَهِيداً وَ مُسْتَشْهَداً وَ شَاهِداً وَ مَشْهُوداً أَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ وَ مَوْلَاكَ وَ فِي طَاعَتِكَ وَ الْوَافِدُ إِلَيْكَ أَلْتَمِسُ بِذَلِكَ كَمَالَ الْمَنْزِلَةِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ ثَبَاتَ الْقَدَمِ فِي الْهِجْرَةِ إِلَيْكَ وَ السَّبِيلَ الَّذِي لَا يُخْتَلَجُ دُونَكَ مِنَ الدُّخُولِ فِي كَفَالَتِكَ الَّتِي أُمِرْتُ بِهَا مَنْ أَرَادَ اللَّهَ بَدَأَ بِكُمْ مَنْ أَرَادَ اللَّهَ بَدَأَ بِكُمْ مَنْ أَرَادَ اللَّهَ بَدَأَ بِكُمْ بِكُمْ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ الْكَذِبَ وَ بِكُمْ يُبَاعِدُ اللَّهُ الزَّمَانَ الْكَلِبَ وَ بِكُمْ يَفْتَحُ اللَّهُ وَ بِكُمْ يَخْتِمُ اللَّهُ وَ بِكُمْ يَمْحُو اللَّهُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَ بِكُمْ يُثْبِتُ وَ بِكُمْ يَفُكُّ الذُّلَّ مِنْ رِقَابِنَا وَ بِكُمْ يُدْرِكُ اللَّهُ تِرَةَ كُلِّ مُؤْمِنٍ وَ مُؤْمِنَةٍ تُطْلَبُ وَ بِكُمْ تُنْبِتُ الْأَرْضُ أَشْجَارَهَا وَ بِكُمْ تُخْرِجُ الْأَشْجَارُ أَثْمَارَهَا وَ بِكُمْ تُنْزِلُ السَّمَاءُ قَطْرَهَا وَ بِكُمْ يَكْشِفُ اللَّهُ الْكَرْبَ وَ بِكُمْ يُنَزِّلُ اللَّهُ الْغَيْثَ وَ بِكُمْ تُسَبِّحُ الْأَرْضُ الَّتِي تَحْمِلُ أَبْدَانَكُمْ لُعِنَتْ أُمَّةٌ قَتَلَتْكُمْ وَ أُمَّةٌ خَالَفَتْكُمْ وَ أُمَّةٌ جَحَدَتْ وَلَايَتَكُمْ وَ أُمَّةٌ ظَاهَرَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ وَ أُمَّةٌ شَهِدَتْ وَ لَمْ تَنْصُرْكُمْ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي جَعَلَ النَّارَ مَأْوَاهُمْ وَ بِئْسَ وِرْدُ الْوَارِدِينَ وَ بِئْسَ الْوِرْدُ الْمَوْرُودُ وَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ أَنَا إِلَى اللَّهِ مِمَّنْ خَالَفَكَ بَرِي‏ءٌ أَنَا إِلَى اللَّهِ مِمَّنْ خَالَفَكَ بَرِي‏ءٌ أَنَا إِلَى اللَّهِ مِمَّنْ خَالَفَكَ بَرِي‏ءٌ
ثُمَّ ائْتِ عَلِيّاً ابْنَهُ عليه السلام وَ هُوَ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ وَ تَقُولُ:
السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا ابْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا ابْنَ عَلِيٍّ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا ابْنَ الْحَسَنِ وَ الْحُسَيْنِ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا ابْنَ خَدِيجَةَ وَ فَاطِمَةَ عليه السلام صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ لَعَنَ اللَّهُ مَنْ قَتَلَكَ لَعَنَ اللَّهُ مَنْ قَتَلَكَ لَعَنَ اللَّهُ مَنْ قَتَلَكَ أَنَا إِلَى اللَّهِ مِنْهُمْ بَرِي‏ءٌ أَنَا إِلَى اللَّهِ مِنْهُمْ بَرِي‏ءٌ أَنَا إِلَى اللَّهِ مِنْهُمْ بَرِي‏ءٌ
ثُمَّ تَقُومُ‏ فَتُومِئُ بِيَدِكَ إِلَى الشُّهَدَاءِ وَ تَقُولُ :
السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكُمْ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكُمْ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكُمْ فُزْتُمْ وَ اللَّهِ فُزْتُمْ وَ اللَّهِ فُزْتُمْ وَ اللَّهِ يَا لَيْتَنِي كُنْتُ مَعَكُمْ فَأَفُوزَ فَوْزاً عَظِيماً
ثُمَّ 
تَدُورُ فَتَجْعَلُ قَبْرَ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام بَيْنَ يَدَيْكَ
فَتُصَلِّي سِتَّ رَكَعَاتٍ وَ قَدْ تَمَّتْ زِيَارَتُكَ.
هَذِهِ الزِّيَارَةُ رِوَايَةُ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ رَاشِدٍ عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ ثُوَيْرٍ عَنِ
الصَّادِقِ عليه السلام ‏

شرح بعض فقرات من الزيارة المباركة

*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 81


السلام عليكم


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكلخير


عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


انَّهُ قَالَ :


عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ

والان انقل لكم نص ما نقله الكليني رحمة الله عليه لهذه الزيارة لانني حينما راجعت الزيارة في الفقيه والكليني وجدت ان القمي رحمه الله تعالى الظاهر قد نقل الزيارة من الكليني لانها اتم :
1- عِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَصْحَابِنَا عَنْ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَنِ الْقَاسِمِ بْنِ يَحْيَى عَنْ جَدِّهِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ رَاشِدٍ عَنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ ثُوَيْرٍ قَالَ كُنْتُ أَنَا وَ يُونُسُ بْنُ ظَبْيَانَ وَ الْمُفَضَّلُ بْنُ عُمَرَ وَ أَبُو سَلَمَةَ السَّرَّاجُ جُلُوساً عِنْدَ
أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام
وَ كَانَ الْمُتَكَلِّمُ مِنَّا يُونُسَ وَ كَانَ أَكْبَرَنَا سِنّاً فَقَالَ لَهُ جُعِلْتُ فِدَاكَ إِنِّي أَحْضُرُ مَجْلِسَ هَؤُلَاءِ الْقَوْمِ يَعْنِي وُلْدَ الْعَبَّاسِ فَمَا أَقُولُ فَقَالَ إِذَا حَضَرْتَ فَذَكَرْتَنَا: فَقُلِ اللَّهُمَّ أَرِنَا الرَّخَاءَ وَ السُّرُورَ فَإِنَّكَ تَأْتِي عَلَى مَا تُرِيدُ فَقُلْتُ جُعِلْتُ فِدَاكَ إِنِّي كَثِيراً مَا أَذْكُرُ الْحُسَيْنَ عليه السلام فَأَيَّ شَيْ‏ءٍ أَقُولُ فَقَالَ قُلْ:
صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ تُعِيدُ ذَلِكَ ثَلَاثاً فَإِنَّ السَّلَامَ يَصِلُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ وَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ .......الى ان قال عليه السلام قَالَ إِذَا أَتَيْتَ 
أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام فَاغْتَسِلْ عَلَى شَاطِئِ الْفُرَاتِ ثُمَّ الْبَسْ ثِيَابَكَ الطَّاهِرَةَ ثُمَّ امْشِ حَافِياً فَإِنَّكَ فِي حَرَمٍ مِنْ حَرَمِ اللَّهِ وَ حَرَمِ رَسُولِهِ وَ عَلَيْكَ بِالتَّكْبِيرِ وَ التَّهْلِيلِ وَ التَّسْبِيحِ وَ التَّحْمِيدِ وَ التَّعْظِيمِ لِلَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ كَثِيراً وَ الصَّلَاةِ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وَ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهِ حَتَّى تَصِيرَ إِلَى بَابِ الْحَيْرِ ثُمَّ تَقُولُ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا حُجَّةَ اللَّهِ وَ ابْنَ حُجَّتِهِ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكُمْ يَا مَلَائِكَةَ اللَّهِ وَ زُوَّارَ قَبْرِ ابْنِ نَبِيِّ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ اخْطُ عَشْرَ خُطُوَاتٍ ثُمَّ قِفْ وَ كَبِّرْ ثَلَاثِينَ تَكْبِيرَةً ثُمَّ امْشِ إِلَيْهِ حَتَّى تَأْتِيَهُ مِنْ قِبَلِ وَجْهِهِ فَاسْتَقْبِلْ وَجْهَكَ بِوَجْهِهِ وَ تَجْعَلُ الْقِبْلَةَ بَيْنَ كَتِفَيْكَ ثُمَّ قُلِ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا حُجَّةَ اللَّهِ وَ ابْنَ حُجَّتِهِ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا قَتِيلَ اللَّهِ وَ ابْنَ قَتِيلِهِ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا ثَارَ اللَّهِ وَ ابْنَ ثَارِهِ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا وَتْرَ اللَّهِ الْمَوْتُورَ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَ الْأَرْضِ أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ دَمَكَ سَكَنَ فِي الْخُلْدِ وَ اقْشَعَرَّتْ لَهُ أَظِلَّةُ الْعَرْشِ وَ بَكَى لَهُ جَمِيعُ الْخَلَائِقِ وَ بَكَتْ لَهُ السَّمَاوَاتُ السَّبْعُ وَ الْأَرَضُونَ السَّبْعُ وَ مَا فِيهِنَّ وَ مَا بَيْنَهُنَّ وَ مَنْ يَتَقَلَّبُ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَ النَّارِ مِنْ خَلْقِ رَبِّنَا وَ مَا يُرَى وَ مَا لَا يُرَى أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ حُجَّةُ اللَّهِ وَ ابْنُ حُجَّتِهِ وَ أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ قَتِيلُ اللَّهِ وَ ابْنُ قَتِيلِهِ وَ أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ ثَائِرُ اللَّهِ وَ ابْنُ ثَائِرِهِ وَ أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ وَتْرُ اللَّهِ الْمَوْتُورُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَ الْأَرْضِ وَ أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ قَدْ بَلَّغْتَ وَ نَصَحْتَ وَ وَفَيْتَ وَ أَوْفَيْتَ وَ جَاهَدْتَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَ مَضَيْتَ لِلَّذِي كُنْتَ عَلَيْهِ شَهِيداً وَ مُسْتَشْهَداً وَ شَاهِداً وَ مَشْهُوداً أَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ وَ مَوْلَاكَ وَ فِي طَاعَتِكَ وَ الْوَافِدُ إِلَيْكَ أَلْتَمِسُ كَمَالَ الْمَنْزِلَةِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَ ثَبَاتَ الْقَدَمِ فِي الْهِجْرَةِ إِلَيْكَ وَ السَّبِيلَ الَّذِي لَا يُخْتَلَجُ دُونَكَ مِنَ الدُّخُولِ فِي كَفَالَتِكَ الَّتِي أُمِرْتَ بِهَا مَنْ أَرَادَ اللَّهَ بَدَأَ بِكُمْ بِكُمْ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ الْكَذِبَ وَ بِكُمْ يُبَاعِدُ اللَّهُ الزَّمَانَ الْكَلِبَ وَ بِكُمْ فَتَحَ اللَّهُ وَ بِكُمْ يَخْتِمُ اللَّهُ وَ بِكُمْ يَمْحُو مَا يَشَاءُ وَ بِكُمْ يُثْبِتُ وَ بِكُمْ يَفُكُّ الذُّلَّ مِنْ رِقَابِنَا وَ بِكُمْ يُدْرِكُ اللَّهُ تِرَةَ كُلِّ مُؤْمِنٍ يُطْلَبُ بِهَا وَ بِكُمْ تُنْبِتُ الْأَرْضُ أَشْجَارَهَا وَ بِكُمْ تُخْرِجُ الْأَشْجَارُ أَثْمَارَهَا وَ بِكُمْ تُنْزِلُ السَّمَاءُ قَطْرَهَا وَ رِزْقَهَا وَ بِكُمْ يَكْشِفُ اللَّهُ الْكَرْبَ وَ بِكُمْ يُنَزِّلُ اللَّهُ الْغَيْثَ وَ بِكُمْ تَسِيخُ الْأَرْضُ الَّتِي تَحْمِلُ أَبْدَانَكُمْوَ تَسْتَقِرُّ جِبَالُهَا عَنْ مَرَاسِيهَا إِرَادَةُ الرَّبِّ فِي مَقَادِيرِ أُمُورِهِ تَهْبِطُ إِلَيْكُمْ وَ تَصْدُرُ مِنْ بُيُوتِكُمْ وَ الصَّادِرُ عَمَّا فَصَلَ مِنْ أَحْكَامِ الْعِبَادِ لُعِنَتْ أُمَّةٌ قَتَلَتْكُمْ وَ أُمَّةٌ خَالَفَتْكُمْ وَ أُمَّةٌ جَحَدَتْ وَلَايَتَكُمْ وَ أُمَّةٌ ظَاهَرَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ وَ أُمَّةٌ شَهِدَتْ وَ لَمْ تُسْتَشْهَدْ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي جَعَلَ النَّارَ مَثْوَاهُمْ وَ بِئْسَ وِرْدُ الْوَارِدِينَ وَ بِئْسَ الْوِرْدُ الْمَوْرُودُ وَ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ وَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ يَا أَبَا عَبْدِ اللَّهِ أَنَا إِلَى اللَّهِ مِمَّنْ خَالَفَكَ بَرِي‏ءٌ ثَلَاثاً ثُمَّ تَقُومُ فَتَأْتِي ابْنَهُ عَلِيّاً عليه السلام وَ هُوَ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ فَتَقُولُ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا ابْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا ابْنَ عَلِيٍّ أَمِيرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا ابْنَ الْحَسَنِ وَ الْحُسَيْنِ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكَ يَا ابْنَ خَدِيجَةَ وَ فَاطِمَةَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ لَعَنَ اللَّهُ مَنْ قَتَلَكَ تَقُولُهَا ثَلَاثاً أَنَا إِلَى اللَّهِ مِنْهُمْ بَرِي‏ءٌ ثَلَاثاً ثُمَّ تَقُومُ فَتُومِئُ بِيَدِكَ إِلَى الشُّهَدَاءِ وَ تَقُولُ السَّلَامُ عَلَيْكُمْ ثَلَاثاً فُزْتُمْ وَ اللَّهِ فُزْتُمْ وَ اللَّهِ فَلَيْتَ أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ فَأَفُوزَ فَوْزاً عَظِيماً ثُمَّ تَدُورُ فَتَجْعَلُ قَبْرَ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام بَيْنَ يَدَيْكَ فَصَلِّ سِتَّ رَكَعَاتٍ وَ قَدْ تَمَّتْ زِيَارَتُكَ فَإِنْ شِئْتَ فَانْصَرِفْ .
الفقرات التي تحتها خط لم تكن موجودة في الزيارة السابقة 
اما الفقرات المراد شرحها هي :
*أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ دَمَكَ سَكَنَ فِي الْخُلْدِ
* وَ الْوَافِدُ إِلَيْكَ أَلْتَمِسُ بِذَلِكَ كَمَالَ الْمَنْزِلَةِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ
* وَ ثَبَاتَ الْقَدَمِ فِي الْهِجْرَةِ إِلَيْكَ
* السَّبِيلَ الَّذِي لَا يُخْتَلَجُ دُونَكَ مِنَ الدُّخُولِ فِي كَفَالَتِكَ الَّتِي أُمِرْتُ بِهَا
* أَبْدَانَكُمْ وَ تَسْتَقِرُّ جِبَالُهَا عَنْ مَرَاسِيهَا إِرَادَةُ الرَّبِّ فِي مَقَادِيرِ أُمُورِهِ تَهْبِطُ إِلَيْكُمْ وَ تَصْدُرُ مِنْ بُيُوتِكُمْ وَ الصَّادِرُ عَمَّا فَصَلَ مِنْ أَحْكَامِ الْعِبَاد*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 82**السلام**عليكم**بسم الله**الرحمن الرحيم**اللهم**صل على محمد واله**وعجل**فرجهم**والعن**اعدائهم**شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل**خير**عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله**انَّهُ قَالَ :**عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*الحاصل من بحوثنا السابقة ان الزيارة المطلقة الاولى في مفاتيح الجنان وهي اصح زيارة عند الصدوق رحمه الله تعالى  قد نقلها القمي في مفاتيح الجنان عن الكليني من كتابه الكافي ؛ بينما العبارة المشار اليها وهي :
وَ تَسْتَقِرُّ جِبَالُهَا عَنْ مَرَاسِيهَا إِرَادَةُ الرَّبِّ فِي مَقَادِيرِ أُمُورِهِ تَهْبِطُ إِلَيْكُمْ وَ تَصْدُرُ مِنْ بُيُوتِكُمْ وَ الصَّادِرُ عَمَّا فَصَلَ مِنْ أَحْكَامِ الْعِبَاد
لم تكن موجوده في كتاب الفقيه 
وهناك اختلافات اخرى لكن هذه الفقرة جدا مهمه لذلك اشرنا اليها وقد نقل هذه الزيارة  ايضا الشيخ الطوسي رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه التهذيب مع هذه الفقرة .
*الشرح* 
*أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ دَمَكَ سَكَنَ فِي الْخُلْدِ
                        كتاب‏العين ج : 4  ص :  231 
 خلد: الخلد: من أسماء الجنان، و الخلود: البقاء فيها، و هم فيها خالدون و مخلدون. 
ان الامام جسده فينا وليس كجسدنا كما قال الامام الباقر عليه السلام في كتاب 
بحارالأنوار     11     55    
 عن كتاب بصائر الدرجات‏:
 الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ النُّعْمَانِ عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ عُمَرَ عَنْ أَبَانٍ الْأَحْمَرِ عَنْ زُرَارَةَ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام  قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِنَّا مَعَاشِرَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ تَنَامُ عُيُونُنَا وَ لَا تَنَامُ قُلُوبُنَا وَ نَرَى مِنْ خَلْفِنَا كَمَا نَرَى مِنْ بَيْنِ أَيْدِينَا .
وكما في زيارة الجامعة الكبيرة :
من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه     2     615    
ذِكْرُكُمْ فِي الذَّاكِرِينَ وَ أَسْمَاؤُكُمْ فِي الْأَسْمَاءِ وَ أَجْسَادُكُمْ فِي الْأَجْسَادِ وَ أَرْوَاحُكُمْ فِي الْأَرْوَاحِ وَ أَنْفُسُكُمْ فِي النُّفُوسِ وَ آثَارُكُمْ فِي الْآثَارِ وَ قُبُورُكُمْ فِي الْقُبُور. 
وهكذا فان كل شيئ من الامام في ظاهره يشبه البشر العادي بينما في واقعه ليس كذلك وانما لهم خصوصيات خاص بهم ولذلك فان دم الامام الحسين عليه السلام  ليس كدمائنا وانما جمعت دمائه عليه السلام ورفعت لتسكن الخلد 
الفقرة الثانية :
** وَ الْوَافِدُ إِلَيْكَ أَلْتَمِسُ بِذَلِكَ كَمَالَ الْمَنْزِلَةِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ.*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 82*

*السلام* *عليكم*

*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*

*والعن* *اعدائهم*

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*

*انَّهُ قَالَ :*

*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*

الحاصل من بحوثنا السابقة ان الزيارة المطلقة الاولى في مفاتيح الجنان وهي اصح زيارة عند الصدوق رحمه الله تعالى قد نقلها القمي في مفاتيح الجنان عن الكليني من كتابه الكافي ؛ بينما العبارة المشار اليها وهي :
وَ تَسْتَقِرُّ جِبَالُهَا عَنْ مَرَاسِيهَا إِرَادَةُ الرَّبِّ فِي مَقَادِيرِ أُمُورِهِ تَهْبِطُ إِلَيْكُمْ وَ تَصْدُرُ مِنْ بُيُوتِكُمْ وَ الصَّادِرُ عَمَّا فَصَلَ مِنْ أَحْكَامِ الْعِبَاد
لم تكن موجوده في كتاب الفقيه 
وهناك اختلافات اخرى لكن هذه الفقرة جدا مهمه لذلك اشرنا اليها وقد نقل هذه الزيارة ايضا الشيخ الطوسي رحمه الله تعالى في كتابه التهذيب مع هذه الفقرة .
*الشرح* 
*أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ دَمَكَ سَكَنَ فِي الْخُلْدِ
كتاب‏العين ج : 4 ص : 231 
خلد: الخلد: من أسماء الجنان، و الخلود: البقاء فيها، و هم فيها خالدون و مخلدون. 
ان الامام جسده فينا وليس كجسدنا كما قال الامام الباقر عليه السلام في كتاب 
بحارالأنوار 11 55 
عن كتاب بصائر الدرجات‏:
الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ النُّعْمَانِ عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ عُمَرَ عَنْ أَبَانٍ الْأَحْمَرِ عَنْ زُرَارَةَ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِنَّا مَعَاشِرَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ تَنَامُ عُيُونُنَا وَ لَا تَنَامُ قُلُوبُنَا وَ نَرَى مِنْ خَلْفِنَا كَمَا نَرَى مِنْ بَيْنِ أَيْدِينَا .
وكما في زيارة الجامعة الكبيرة :
من‏لايحضره‏الفقيه 2 615 
ذِكْرُكُمْ فِي الذَّاكِرِينَ وَ أَسْمَاؤُكُمْ فِي الْأَسْمَاءِ وَ أَجْسَادُكُمْ فِي الْأَجْسَادِ وَ أَرْوَاحُكُمْ فِي الْأَرْوَاحِ وَ أَنْفُسُكُمْ فِي النُّفُوسِ وَ آثَارُكُمْ فِي الْآثَارِ وَ قُبُورُكُمْ فِي الْقُبُور. 
وهكذا فان كل شيئ من الامام في ظاهره يشبه البشر العادي بينما في واقعه ليس كذلك وانما لهم خصوصيات خاص بهم ولذلك فان دم الامام الحسين عليه السلام ليس كدمائنا وانما جمعت دمائه عليه السلام ورفعت لتسكن الخلد 
الفقرة الثانية :
** وَ الْوَافِدُ إِلَيْكَ أَلْتَمِسُ بِذَلِكَ كَمَالَ الْمَنْزِلَةِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ.*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

يعطيك الف عافية 

اخي اويس 

رحم الله والديك  


ما ننحرم جديدك 

دمت بود

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 83*


*السلام* *عليكم*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*انَّهُ قَالَ :*
*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ*
******** 
** وَ الْوَافِدُ إِلَيْكَ أَلْتَمِسُ بِذَلِكَ كَمَالَ الْمَنْزِلَةِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ.*
ان لله سبحانه وتعالى في الاخرة منازل متفاوتة :
هُمْ دَرَجاتٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَ اللَّهُ بَصيرٌ بِما يَعْمَلُونَ (163)
وَ لِكُلٍّ دَرَجاتٌ مِمَّا عَمِلُوا وَ ما رَبُّكَ بِغافِلٍ عَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ (132)
أُولئِكَ هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا لَهُمْ دَرَجاتٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَ رِزْقٌ كَريمٌ (4)
انْظُرْ كَيْفَ فَضَّلْنا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلى‏ بَعْضٍ وَ لَلْآخِرَةُ أَكْبَرُ دَرَجاتٍ وَ أَكْبَرُ تَفْضيلاً (21)
ومن هذه الآيات  المباركة ومن غيرها يتبين ان في الآخرة تفاوت كبير في الدرجات والمنازل ومن اراد كمال المنزلة عند 
الله سبحانه فسبيله الوفادة الى الحسين عليه السلام لذلك تقول في هذه الزيارة :
** وَ الْوَافِدُ إِلَيْكَ أَلْتَمِسُ بِذَلِكَ كَمَالَ الْمَنْزِلَةِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ.*
وهذا الطريق النير المبارك يختصر لك الوصول الى كمال المنزلة عند الله تعالى ؛ فاي نعمة اعظم واكبر من هذا ؛ فهيا بنا نسجل من الان في نيتنا اننا من زوار 
الامام الحسين عليه السلام
مهما استطعنا اليه سبيلا .
ومن ترك الزيارة لعلة العلم وطلبه او لاي سبب كان فهو خسران كمال المنزلة فتنبه لتعرف قدر زوار الامام الحسين عليه السلام والمشاة الحفاة السائرين لزيارته عليه السلام

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*84*
*السلام عليكم*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم* 

*والعن اعدائهم* 

*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير* 

*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله* 

*انَّهُ قَالَ :* 

*عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ خَيْرُ الْبَشَرِ وَ مَنْ أَبَى فَقَدْ كَفَرَ* 
** وَ ثَبَاتَ الْقَدَمِ فِي الْهِجْرَةِ إِلَيْكَ*
*ان الهجرة الى الامام الحسين عليه السلام هي الفلاح والنجاح كما قال سلام الله عليه في رسالته التي بعثها الى بني هاشم :*
*بحارالأنوار 42 81* 
*عن كتاب بصائر الدرجات:*
*أَيُّوبُ بْنُ نُوحٍ عَنْ صَفْوَانَ عَنْ مَرْوَانَ بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ عَنْ حَمْزَةَ بْنِ حُمْرَانَ عَنْ* 
*أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ ذَكَرْنَا خُرُوجَ الْحُسَيْنِ وَ تَخَلُّفَ*
*ابْنِ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ عَنْهُ قَالَ قَالَ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام يَا حَمْزَةُ إِنِّي سَأُحَدِّثُكَ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ وَ لا تَسْأَلْ عَنْهُ بَعْدَ مَجْلِسِنَا هَذَا إِنَّ الْحُسَيْنَ لَمَّا فَصَلَ مُتَوَجِّهاً دَعَا بِقِرْطَاسٍ وَ كَتَبَ:*
*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ مِنَ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ إِلَى بَنِي هَاشِمٍ أَمَّا بَعْدُ:*
*فَإِنَّهُ مَنْ لَحِقَ بِي مِنْكُمْ اسْتُشْهِدَ مَعِي وَ مَنْ تَخَلَّفَ لَمْ يَبْلُغِ الْفَتْحَ وَ السّلامُ* 
*فان الكثير هجروا مع الامام الحسين عليه السلام ولكن لما وصل خبر استشهاد*
*مسلم بن عقيل عليه السلام وهاني بن عرورة وعبد الله بن يقطر رضوان الله تعالى عليهم فرّ اكثر من جاء معه عليه السلام لانهم انما تبعوه لمآرب دنيوية وكذلك نحن ان هجرنا* 
*للامام الحسين عليه السلام طمعا لدنيا نصيبها ولسعة في ارزاقنا ولمصالح نبتغيها من وراء هجرتنا كما كان وضع من تبعه ثم هرب منه عليه السلام فاننا سنترك امامنا عليه السلام ولا نثبت في هجرتنا اليه .* 
*مستدرك‏الوسائل 4 131* 
*4311- 3، وَ رُوِّينَا عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله أَنَّهُ قَالَ إِنَّمَا الْأَعْمَالُ بِالنِّيَّةِ وَ إِنَّمَا لِامْرِئٍ مَا نَوَى فَمَنْ كَانَتْ هِجْرَتُهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَ رَسُولِهِ فَهِجْرَتُهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَ رَسُولِهِ وَ مَنْ كَانَتْ هِجْرَتُهُ لِامْرَأَةٍ يَتَزَوَّجُهَا أَوْ لِدُنْيَا يُصِيبُهَا فَهِجْرَتُهُ إِلَى مَا هَاجَرَ إِلَيْهِ .*
*ولذلك نطلب من الله سبحانه وتعالى بهذه الزيارة ان يثبتنا في هجرتنا الى الامام الحسين عليه السلام ولا يسلبنا خدمة* 
*الحسين عليه السلام بكل انواعه .*
*نعم ان الهجره الى الامام الحسين عليه السلام فيها كل الخير والبركة والسعادة في الدارين وقضاء الحوائج ولكن نطلب من الله سبحانه ان يجعل نياتنا وحوائجنا كلها في رضاه ومحبته .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 85*
*السلام* *عليكم*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*انَّهُ قَالَ :*
*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*
الفقرة الاخرى من الزيارة المباركة:

*(* السَّبِيلَ الَّذِي لا يُخْتَلَجُ دُونَكَ مِنَ الدُّخُولِ فِي كَفَالَتِكَ الَّتِي أُمِرْتُ بِهَا*)
*عن كتاب‏العين ج : 5 ص : 373*

*و** الكفيل**: الضامن للشي‏ء.*
*كفل به يكفل به كفالة.*
*و* *الكافل**: الذي يكفل إنسانا يعوله و ينفق عليه.*

*وعن مجمع‏البحرين ج : 5 ص : 462*

*(**كفل**) قوله تعالى أكفلنيها*

*أي** ضمها إلي و اجعلني كافلا لها و القائم بأمرها و انزل أنت عنها.*
*وله و* *يكفلونه‏*
*أي يضمونه إليهم.*
*و* *الكفل**: الضعف و الحظ و النصيب.*
*الذي فهمته من العبارة ان هناك مجموعة من اناس لهم خصوصيات معينة وشرائط خاصة امر** الله* *سبحانه*
*الامام* *الحسين عليه السلام** ان يكونوا بكفالته ؛ وطبيعي ان من يكون بكفالة* *الامام الحسين عليه السلام** ستكون جميع اعماله وارزاقه وتوفيقاته في جميع النواحي الدنيوية والاخروية في كفالة* *الامام الحسين عليه السلام** ؛*
*فطوبى لهم*
*واي سعادة في الوجود كسعادته وهذه الزيارة المباركة تبشر الزائر بانه يستطيع ان يدخل في هذه الكفالة الحسينية بالهجرة الى* *الحسين عليه السلام** فيكون في كفالته سلام الله عليه :*
*(* السَّبِيلَ الَّذِي لا يُخْتَلَجُ دُونَكَ مِنَ الدُّخُولِ فِي كَفَالَتِكَ الَّتِي أُمِرْتُ بِهَا*)
*كتاب‏العين ج : 4 ص : 160*
*خلج**: خلج الرجل حاجبيه عن عينيه، و اختلج حاجباه و عيناه، إذا تحركتا.*
*قال:«»*
*يكلمني و يخلج حاجبيه        * *لأحسب عنده علما قديما*

*و* *الخلج:** جذبك شيئا أخرجته من شي‏ء، و يقال للميت: اختلج من بينهم فذهب به.*
*مجمع‏البحرين ج : 2 ص : 295*
*و* *الخليج* *أيضا: نهر يقتطع من النهر الأعظم إلى موضع ينتفع به فيه، و منه أن فلانا ساق خليجا له من العريض.*
*و* *المخالجة**: المنازعة.*
*و* *اختلج العضو**: اضطرب، و منه الاختلاج.*
*ومن هذه المعاني نعرف بان شرط هذا المهاجر الى* *الامام الحسين عليه السلام** ان لا يضطرب في اعتقاده بهجرته ولا يتخذ اي سبيل دون سبيل* *الامام الحسين عليه السلام** ليكون متهيأ لهذه الكفالة .*
*اللهم نسالك بحق اول شهيد في الاسلام محسن السقط وبحق رضيع الحسين عليهم السلام ان تجعلنا من جملة الداخلين بكفالة* 
*الحسين عليه السلام*
*اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم والعن اعدائهم .*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 86


السلام عليكم


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اللهم صل على محمد واله وعجل فرجهم


والعن اعدائهم


شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل خير


عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله


انَّهُ قَالَ :


من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه


الفقرة الاخيرة من الزيارة المباركة:

وَ تَسْتَقِرُّ جِبَالُهَا عَنْ مَرَاسِيهَا إِرَادَةُ الرَّبِّ فِي مَقَادِيرِ أُمُورِهِ تَهْبِطُ إِلَيْكُمْ وَ تَصْدُرُ مِنْ بُيُوتِكُمْ وَ الصَّادِرُ عَمَّا فَصَلَ مِنْ أَحْكَامِ الْعِبَاد

ان الامور التي تنزل من السماء بما قدر الله تعالى للعباد انما تنزل في كل سنة في ليلة القدر الى حجة الله عليه السلام في زمن الرسول صلى الله عليه واله تنزل على
رسول الله صلى الله عليه واله وفيما بعد حياته تنزل على
الامام المعصوم عليه السلام من بعده وهكذا الى 
امام زماننا وبعد نزولها الى الامام المعصوم في ليلة القدر بعدها تصدر من بيوتهم عما فصل لكل عبد بما قدر له 

وتنزل من الامور في كل السنة عدا ما في ليلة القدر كما ستقرأ فيما يلي من الروايات المباركة :
الكافي 1 249 
4- وَ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ:
يَا مَعْشَرَ الشِّيعَةِ خَاصِمُوا بِسُورَةِ إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ تَفلجُوا فَوَ اللَّهِ إِنَّهَا لَحُجَّةُ اللَّهِ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى عَلَى الْخَلقِ بَعْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله وَ إِنَّهَا لَسَيِّدَةُ دِينِكُمْ وَ إِنَّهَا لَغَايَةُ عِلْمِنَا .
يَا مَعْشَرَ الشِّيعَةِ: 
خَاصِمُوا بِ حم وَ الْكِتابِ الْمُبِينِ إِنَّا أَنْزَلْناهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُبارَكَةٍ إِنَّا كُنَّا مُنْذِرِينَ
فَإِنهَا لِوُلاةِ الْأَمْرِ خَاصَّةً بَعْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله يَا مَعْشَرَ الشِّيعَةِ :
يَقُولُ اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَ تَعَالَى وَ إِنْ مِنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلا خَلا فِيها نَذِيرٌ . 
قِيلَ يَا أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ نَذِيرُهَا مُحَمَّدٌ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ صَدَقْتَ فَهَلْ كَانَ نَذِيرٌ وَ هُوَ حَيٌّ مِنَ الْبِعْثَةِ فِي أَقْطَارِ الْأَرْضِ؟ 
فَقَالَ السَّائِلُ لا قَالَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام :
أَرَأَيْتَ بَعِيثَهُ أَ لَيْسَ نَذِيرَهُ كَمَا أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله فِي بِعْثَتِهِ مِنَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ نَذِيرٌ فَقَالَ بَلَى قَالَ :
فَكَذَلِكَ لَمْ يَمُتْ مُحَمَّدٌ إِلا وَ لَهُ بَعِيثٌ نَذِيرٌ قَالَ فَإِنْ قُلْتُ لا فَقَدْ ضَيَّعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله مَنْ فِي أَصْلابِ الرِّجَالِ مِنْ أُمَّتِهِ قَالَ وَ مَا يَكْفِيهِمُ الْقُرْآنُ؟ 
قَالَ بَلَى إِنْ وَجَدُوا لَهُ مُفَسِّراً قَالَ وَ مَا فَسَّرَهُ 
رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله قَالَ بَلَى قَدْ فَسَّرَهُ لِرَجُلٍ وَاحِدٍ وَ فَسَّرَ لِلاُمَّةِ شَأْنَ ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ وَ هُوَ
عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام
قَالَ السَّائِلُ يَا أَبَا جَعْفَرٍ كَانَ هَذَا أَمْرٌ خَاصٌّ لا يَحْتَمِلُهُ الْعَامَّةُ قَالَ أَبَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يُعْبَدَ إِلا سِرّاً حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ إِبَّانُ أَجَلِهِ الَّذِي يَظْهَرُ فِيهِ دِينُهُ كَمَا أَنَّهُ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ مَعَ خَدِيجَةَ مُسْتَتِراً حَتَّى أُمِرَ بِالاعْلانِ قَالَ السَّائِلُ يَنْبَغِي لِصَاحِبِ هَذَا الدِّينِ أَنْ يَكْتمَ؟ قَالَ
أَ وَ مَا كَتَمَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ عليه السلام يَوْمَ أَسْلَمَ مَعَ
رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله حَتَّى ظَهَرَ أَمْرُهُ؟
قَالَ بَلَى قَالَ: فَكَذَلِكَ أَمْرُنَا حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْكِتَابُ أَجَلَهُ 

الكافي 1 248 
3- وَ بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ عَنْ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ عليه السلام قَالَ قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ: 
فِيها يُفْرَقُ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ حَكِيمٍ 
يَقُولُ يَنْزِلُ فِيهَا كُلُّ أَمْرٍ حَكِيمٍ وَ الْمُحْكَمُ لَيْسَ بِشَيْئَيْنِ إِنَّمَا هُوَ شَيْ‏ءٌ وَاحِدٌ فَمَنْ حَكَمَ بِمَا لَيْسَ فِيهِ اخْتِلافٌ فَحُكْمُهُ مِنْ حُكْمِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ وَ مَنْ حَكَمَ بِأَمْرٍ فِيهِ اخْتِلافٌ فَرَأَى أَنَّهُ مُصِيبٌ فَقَدْ حَكَمَ بِحُكْمِ الطَّاغُوتِ إِنَّهُ لَيَنْزِلُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ إِلَى وَلِيِّ الْأَمْرِ تَفْسِيرُ الْأُمُورِ سَنَةً سَنَةً يُؤْمَرُ فِيهَا فِي أَمْرِ نَفْسِهِ بِكَذَا وَ كَذَا وَ فِي أَمْرِ النَّاسِ بِكَذَا وَ كَذَا وَ إِنَّهُ لَيَحْدُثُ لِوَلِيِّ الْأَمْرِ سِوَى ذَلِكَ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ عِلْمُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ الْخَاصُّ وَ الْمَكْنُونُ الْعَجِيبُ الْمَخْزُونُ مِثْلُ مَا يَنْزِلُ فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ مِنَ الْأَمْرِ ثُمَّ قَرَأَ وَ لَوْ أَنَّ ما فِي الْأَرْضِ مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ أَقْلامٌ وَ الْبَحْرُ يَمُدُّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ سَبْعَةُ أَبْحُرٍ ما نَفِدَتْ كَلِماتُ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ‏

الكافي 1 249 
5- وَ عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ عليه السلام قَالَ كَانَ 
عَلِيٌّ عليه السلام كَثِيراً مَا يَقُولُ: مَا اجْتَمَعَ التَّيْمِيُّ وَ الْعَدَوِيُّ عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله وَ هُوَ يَقْرَأُ إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ بِتَخَشُّعٍ وَ بُكَاءٍ فَيَقُولانِ مَا أَشَدَّ رِقَّتَكَ لِهَذِهِ السُّورَةِ فَيَقُولُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله لِمَا رَأَتْ عَيْنِي وَ وَعَى قَلْبِي وَ لِمَا يَرَى قَلْبُ هَذَا مِنْ بَعْدِي فَيَقُولانِ وَ مَا الَّذِي رَأَيْتَ وَ مَا الَّذِي يَرَى قَالَ فَيَكْتُبُ لَهُمَا فِي التُّرَابِ: 
تَنَزلُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَ الرُّوحُ فِيها بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ أَمْرٍ قَالَ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ: هَلْ بَقِيَ شَيْ‏ءٌ بَعْدَ قَوْلِهِ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ كُلِّ أَمْرٍ فَيَقُولانِ لا فَيَقُولُ : هَلْ تَعْلَمَانِ مَنِ الْمُنْزَلُ إِلَيْهِ بِذَلِكَ؟؟
فَيَقُولانِ : أَنْتَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ فَيَقُولُ: نَعَمْ فَيَقُولُ: هَلْ تَكُونُ لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ مِنْ بَعْدِي؟ فَيَقُولانِ نَعَمْ. قَالَ فَيَقُولُ: فَهَلْ يَنْزِلُ ذَلِكَ الامْرُ فِيهَا؟؟ فَيَقُولانِ نَعَمْ قَالَ فَيَقُولُ: إِلَى مَنْ فَيَقُولانِ لَا نَدْرِي فَيَأْخُذُ بِرَأْسِي وَ يَقُولُ: إِنْ لَمْ تَدْرِيَا فَادْرِيَا هُوَ هَذَا مِنْ بَعْدِي قَالَ فَإِنْ كَانَا لَيَعْرِفَانِ تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةَ بَعْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه واله مِنْ شِدَّةِ مَا يُدَاخِلُهُمَا مِنَ الرُّعْبِ 

*

----------


## سيد جلال الحسيني

*الفصل 87*
*السلام* *عليكم*
*بسم الله* *الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم* *صل على محمد واله* *وعجل* *فرجهم*
*والعن* *اعدائهم*
*شكرا لمروركم آجركم الله ووفقكم لكل* *خير*
*عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه واله*
*انَّهُ قَالَ :*
*من كنت مولاه فهذا علي مولاه*
*وبعد ان زرنا* *الامام عليه السلام** و**ابا الفضل روحي**فداه عزمنا على الاستاذان للرحيل الى*
*النجف الاشرف*
* وكانت السيارات كلها خارج* *مدينة كربلاء** ويُنقل الزائرين الكرام الى خارج المدينة عن طريق سيارات خاصة معدة لذلك الامر ومنها الى سيارات اخرى ثم الى خارج** كربلاء* *ونحن في تلك السيارات المؤقته وُزع علينا انواع الطعام؛ كان رجل مؤمن من احدى الدول المجاورة واقفا بجنبي فسالني متعجبا هل ان هذا الاطعمة تباع علينا ؟!*
* فقلت له لا*
* وانما توزع مجانا حبا* 
*للامام الشهيد واله عليهم صلوات الله جميعا*
* ولما وصلنا خارج البلد واذا بانواع السيارات العسكرية تنقل الزوار وضحكنا من التعجب لما رئينا سيارات الهَمَر العسكرية للجيش العراقي المعروفة وهي تحمل النساء والعجائز وكان نصيبنا من تلك السيارات سيارة حمل كبيرة جدا وحملنا ونحن لا نرى من الدنيا الا السماء لارتفاع جدران السيارة ويستحب عند ركوب وسيلة النقل تقرء:*

*الكافي 3 471* 
*وَ إِنْ خَرَجْتَ بَرّاً فَقُلِ الَّذِي قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَ جَلَّ سُبْحانَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنا هذا وَ ما كُنَّا لَهُ مُقْرِنِينَ. وَ إِنَّا إِلى‏ رَبِّنا لَمُنْقَلِبُونَ فَإِنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ عَبْدٍ يَقُولُهَا عِنْدَ رُكُوبِهِ فَيَقَعَ مِنْ بَعِيرٍ أَوْ دَابَّةٍ فَيُصِيبَهُ شَيْ‏ءٌ بِإِذْنِ اللَّه‏.*
*قارئي العزيز :*
*حتى المشي القادم باذن الله استودعكم الله السميع العليم واسال الله تعالى ان يكتبكم من الزوار معنا ونعتذر من الجميع ان لم اكن لكم كما تحبون مع السلامة حرسكم الله ..........*

----------

